# 2015-2016 Ohio Snow & Ice Thread



## Young Pup

Not going to mess around this year. New season new thread. Let the fun begin.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What's the predictions for this winter? Good for the seasonal guys, or good for the per push guys? We grabbed 3 really nice per push accounts that will more than cover anything the seasonal may go over on.

Bring on the snow! (in 2 inch increments, starting at 10PM and ending at 2AM)


----------



## Young Pup

Honestly I have not looked to much into yet. From what I seen so far 50/50 shot of a good year. I will look this week. By the end of this month quite a few like to have a good grasp of what is coming up. It will be interesting to see Ohio Valley Forecasting outlook that is for sure.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;2034137 said:


> Honestly I have not looked to much into yet. From what I seen so far 50/50 shot of a good year. I will look this week. By the end of this month quite a few like to have a good grasp of what is coming up. It will be interesting to see Ohio Valley Forecasting outlook that is for sure.


I've seen him post several times so far that it's still too early to call, but that he feels that people calling for strong el nino bringing warmer and lower precip isn't the way he's thinking it'll go.

I have a hard time seeing 3 good winters in a row, personally.


----------



## usmcdroach

*truck for sale again*

guys this truck I posted for sale last year was fixed early spring and i used all year. finally slowed down enough to buy another truck so this one is for sale heres the link
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=159654&highlight=hino


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;2034265 said:


> I've seen him post several times so far that it's still too early to call, but that he feels that people calling for strong el nino bringing warmer and lower precip isn't the way he's thinking it'll go.
> 
> I have a hard time seeing 3 good winters in a row, personally.


I seen a couple of Josh's posts. It will be interesting to watch this season unfold.  Hoping for another good year. Customers are probably hoping for a mild one.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;2034604 said:


> I seen a couple of Josh's posts. It will be interesting to watch this season unfold.  Hoping for another good year. Customers are probably hoping for a mild one.


Yeah, it'll be interesting. I'd like to see an average season, but over a lot of events. 2 of our new biggest per push accounts have a 1 inch trigger. So we're all sitting around praying for an inch of snow at a time. Full plow/salt at an inch...easy money and a lot less labor.


----------



## allseasons87

Anybody got any or know where to find concrete bin blocks? Redoing our salt storage. None of the ready mix producers around us have any, and one that does, will never return calls. HELP!


----------



## Fannin76

Any one have a 4l80e laying around for a decent price?


----------



## Maclawnco

I've got a 3 acre mfg plant in Trotwood I'd like to sub out the plowong on. PM me if you'd like to talk. Near Salem shopping area there


----------



## Bossman 92

Fannin76;2035483 said:


> Any one have a 4l80e laying around for a decent price?


I assume that's a tranny?


----------



## Fannin76

Bossman 92;2035670 said:


> I assume that's a tranny?


Yes mine is working just shifting super hard and am trying to buy another truck so can't afford a rebuild


----------



## Bossman 92

Help me out here is that a chevy tranny? I have a few plow trucks we are parting out so I may have something


----------



## Fannin76

Bossman 92;2036003 said:


> Help me out here is that a chevy tranny? I have a few plow trucks we are parting out so I may have something


Yes Chevy tranny for 3/4 to 1 ton. Truck is a 99


----------



## Bossman 92

We are parting out a 97 chevy k2500. Tranny was rebuilt a few years ago and as far as I know still works fine. Probably has less than 15k since the rebuild. If you want I can check numbers and see if it matches what you are looking for. Only parting it out cause the old girl has frame issues and is no longer able to be a lot truck any more.


----------



## Fannin76

Bossman 92;2036007 said:


> We are parting out a 97 chevy k2500. Tranny was rebuilt a few years ago and as far as I know still works fine. Probably has less than 15k since the rebuild. If you want I can check numbers and see if it matches what you are looking for. Only parting it out cause the old girl has frame issues and is no longer able to be a lot truck any more.


How much I may take motor too


----------



## Fannin76

Bossman 92;2036007 said:


> We are parting out a 97 chevy k2500. Tranny was rebuilt a few years ago and as far as I know still works fine. Probably has less than 15k since the rebuild. If you want I can check numbers and see if it matches what you are looking for. Only parting it out cause the old girl has frame issues and is no longer able to be a lot truck any more.


Motor would be put in a 94 if it'll work


----------



## Flawless440

Checking in Guys.... 

John i can check with a buddy on the blocks if i remember tomorrow.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;2037524 said:


> Checking in Guys....
> 
> John i can check with a buddy on the blocks if i remember tomorrow.


I found some 4x2 from buckeye ready mix in delaware for $50 a piece. I don't think I can beat that anywhere that close to me. But check it out if you think about it.


----------



## Young Pup

Going to be a little chilly this weekend. Still waiting on contracts to come back.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Just saw Josh posted a reply to something I put on his page a few days back. He's thinking this season will be fairly similar to last in a little work the end of Nov, dry and warmer Dec, busy Jan-Mar.

Works for me. Give the guys a few weeks to relax, clean trucks/shop/machines, etc.


----------



## halfkeck

Fannin76;2036009 said:


> Motor would be put in a 94 if it'll work


Engines are different. Newer one is a vortec and older is a throttle body.


----------



## Fannin76

Thanks for that info!


----------



## Fannin76

Well I picked me up a new truck last week! Now to pick up a few more contracts!


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2039077 said:


> Well I picked me up a new truck last week! Now to pick up a few more contracts!


Nice. What are you hanging off of it?


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;2038986 said:


> Just saw Josh posted a reply to something I put on his page a few days back. He's thinking this season will be fairly similar to last in a little work the end of Nov, dry and warmer Dec, busy Jan-Mar.
> 
> Works for me. Give the guys a few weeks to relax, clean trucks/shop/machines, etc.


Oh that was you that asked that question. I saw it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;2039153 said:


> Oh that was you that asked that question. I saw it.


Yep, that was me.

I'd be tickled to death if we could have a carbon copy repeat of last season every single year. Little bit of work, month of break, 2 busy months, and then a month to switch gears and get ready for spring. All while being nice and cold so snow is high ratio and easy plowing.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2039152 said:


> Nice. What are you hanging off of it?


Same old boss plow I've had just adding pro wings so it'll be wider then the ass of the truck.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;2039173 said:


> Yep, that was me.
> 
> I'd be tickled to death if we could have a carbon copy repeat of last season every single year. Little bit of work, month of break, 2 busy months, and then a month to switch gears and get ready for spring. All while being nice and cold so snow is high ratio and easy plowing.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2039186 said:


> Same old boss plow I've had just adding pro wings so it'll be wider then the ass of the truck.


Nothing wrong with that. Good luck with it this year.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2039244 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Good luck with it this year.


Thanks man! Good luck to you guys too!


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2039248 said:


> Thanks man! Good luck to you guys too!


Thank you. Hopefully it will be another good one.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2039261 said:


> Thank you. Hopefully it will be another good one.


Well last year I tripled my first year so if I triple last year I'll be real happy lol.


----------



## procuts0103

Hell there was snow on cars here in Ashtabula county south of 90!


----------



## brunnersltd1

Maclawnco;2035506 said:


> I've got a 3 acre mfg plant in Trotwood I'd like to sub out the plowong on. PM me if you'd like to talk. Near Salem shopping area there


I am unable to PM you, but I am very interested and I still have the capacity .... I can be reached by phone 937-830-7253 ask for Josh or by email at [email protected]


----------



## Maclawnco

brunnersltd1;2039848 said:


> I am unable to PM you, but I am very interested and I still have the capacity .... I can be reached by phone 937-830-7253 ask for Josh or by email at [email protected]


I'll give you a call tomorrow if I still have a voice.

For anyone, we also have a 35 or so driveway route in Troy and Tipp City I'd like to sub out. PM me if you'd like to talk about this route.


----------



## Turbs3000

allseasons87;2037996 said:


> I found some 4x2 from buckeye ready mix in delaware for $50 a piece. I don't think I can beat that anywhere that close to me. But check it out if you think about it.


We just ordered our new ones there as well, delivering tomorrow.


----------



## Fannin76

Maclawnco;2039903 said:


> I'll give you a call tomorrow if I still have a voice.
> 
> For anyone, we also have a 35 or so driveway route in Troy and Tipp City I'd like to sub out. PM me if you'd like to talk about this route.


Hey pm me on this I have a friend in Troy who would love to pick this up I'll get u his number


----------



## TLEE77

Maclawnco;2039903 said:


> I'll give you a call tomorrow if I still have a voice.
> 
> For anyone, we also have a 35 or so driveway route in Troy and Tipp City I'd like to sub out. PM me if you'd like to talk about this route.


 Maclawnco. Please contact me about the Troy and Tipp route would love to talk with you about it. I'm the guy Fannin is mentioned 937-451-1976


----------



## born2farm

So what's everyone think? Another early winter starting in November? Hope do be done shelling corn tomorrow, then we will start mounting spreaders and getting trucks ready.


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;2040201 said:


> So what's everyone think? Another early winter starting in November? Hope do be done shelling corn tomorrow, then we will start mounting spreaders and getting trucks ready.


Crops here look so bad this season


----------



## Maclawnco

It's not going to snow. Don't waste time preparing.


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;2042950 said:


> Crops here look so bad this season


It was no different up my way. Worst crops we have had in 40+ years.

It's bad to look at the "what ifs". But if it wasn't for the 19 inches of rain we had in June, our area would have broke just about every yield record in the state.


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

Hey is anyone in Canton area is looking for more work let me know. We are looking for some good subs in the area to do commercial properties. Just message me and i give you the info. I hope we have a winter like last. Only time will tell.. Carry on!!


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;2042997 said:


> It was no different up my way. Worst crops we have had in 40+ years.
> 
> It's bad to look at the "what ifs". But if it wasn't for the 19 inches of rain we had in June, our area would have broke just about every yield record in the state.


Crazy.. Never seen anything like it.. Count on the gov't check


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;2043103 said:


> Crazy.. Never seen anything like it.. Count on the gov't check


The Gov't check is not all what it is cracked up do be. With the way prices are right now, it will barely help you break even, forget paying for next years expenses if you did not put some money back somewhere in the years past. Unfortunately the Gov't makes it almost impossible/un-realistic to put money back.


----------



## Flawless440

Up at 1:30am.. Snow training, I'm ready....

Hate when u wake up to use the bathroom and can't fall back asleep


----------



## born2farm

born2farm;2043332 said:


> The Gov't check is not all what it is cracked up do be. With the way prices are right now, it will barely help you break even, forget paying for next years expenses if you did not put some money back somewhere in the years past. Unfortunately the Gov't makes it almost impossible/un-realistic to put money back.


And its not really a Govt. check because very few farmers receive subsadies. We pay a hefty amount for crop insurance every year, and that is what kicks in to help us on these years


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;2043455 said:


> And its not really a Govt. check because very few farmers receive subsadies. We pay a hefty amount for crop insurance every year, and that is what kicks in to help us on these years


I was told some time ago that if you have to use your crop insurance you must destroy the field and not harvest any of the crops. Is that still true? Or was it ever true lol


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;2043468 said:


> I was told some time ago that if you have to use your crop insurance you must destroy the field and not harvest any of the crops. Is that still true? Or was it ever true lol


Negative. Not true and never was that i know of. Crop insurance is based off a lot of factors including actual harvested bushels, county average yield, farms 5 and 10 year history. You can buy different levels and % of insurance just like any other insurance as well.


----------



## born2farm

Anyone in the delaware area looking for some loader work? 12-14ft box needed. LARGE lot and plenty of hours available


----------



## Fannin76

welp got the plow mounted and the wings on!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Looks good!


----------



## Young Pup

Looking good.


----------



## Fannin76

Thanks guys


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Checking in, crazy this year seems like it went so fast!

Any one have experience with a shpe3000 in a 4500 dump bed? I have used a stainless 2yd electric in it the last couple years and would possibly toss the 2yd in a 3500 and use the 3yd in the 4500. That or I buy another 2yd stainless for the 3500. Opinions?


----------



## Flawless440

It went crazy fast


----------



## born2farm

ohiogreenworks;2047058 said:


> Checking in, crazy this year seems like it went so fast!
> 
> Any one have experience with a shpe3000 in a 4500 dump bed? I have used a stainless 2yd electric in it the last couple years and would possibly toss the 2yd in a 3500 and use the 3yd in the 4500. That or I buy another 2yd stainless for the 3500. Opinions?


I have a 3000 on a 450. Bought it used 3 seasons ago. We have ran close to 500 ton through it. Been a great spreader.


----------



## Young Pup

Mark it down. February 19th to 25 we will get nailed. I booked a cruise on Buckeye Cruise for Cancer this morning. Absolutely flew by the seed of my pants on this. LOL


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;2049491 said:


> Mark it down. February 19th to 25 we will get nailed. I booked a cruise on Buckeye Cruise for Cancer this morning. Absolutely flew by the seed of my pants on this. LOL


I'll make sure to line up extra help for those days.

Whats everyone thinking.. we gonna get to do anything in November?


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;2049497 said:


> I'll make sure to line up extra help for those days.
> 
> Whats everyone thinking.. we gonna get to do anything in November?


Not sure, but to be honest I have not looked at any of the models to see if anything shows a thing in the two weeks. Just been to busy and behind on work.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;2049497 said:


> I'll make sure to line up extra help for those days.
> 
> Whats everyone thinking.. we gonna get to do anything in November?


I hope not, Toolcat and new skid are still 3+ weeks out.


----------



## LandscapeGroup

allseasons87;2035446 said:


> Anybody got any or know where to find concrete bin blocks? Redoing our salt storage. None of the ready mix producers around us have any, and one that does, will never return calls. HELP!


I have 12 bin blocks at my house that need to get lost, you can send a truck and equipment down to get them for $30 a piece


----------



## Maclawnco

Who remembers last November? We had to mobilize all our loaders and pushers to sites November 14. So glad that's not a replay this year.


----------



## born2farm

Maclawnco;2050393 said:


> Who remembers last November? We had to mobilize all our loaders and pushers to sites November 14. So glad that's not a replay this year.


Ya, glad it's not a repeat. Were not quite ready. I suppose we could be if we had to.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2049498 said:


> Not sure, but to be honest I have not looked at any of the models to see if anything shows a thing in the two weeks. Just been to busy and behind on work.


Want to post one for funzies?


----------



## davisons4season

not even close to being ready here......


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2050881 said:


> Want to post one for funzies?


Just for you. :waving::waving::waving::waving:


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2051121 said:


> Just for you. :waving::waving::waving::waving:


would have liked to have seen more colors! lol im frigging ready for this season to kick off damn it.


----------



## procuts0103

You guys are nuts.... Let it snow!!!!!!! I'm so tired of seeing grass and leaves.


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2051139 said:


> would have liked to have seen more colors! lol im frigging ready for this season to kick off damn it.


Well it was the 18z after all. Nothing good on Today's run.


----------



## allseasons87

Please no snow yet. Couple more installs, patio, and TONS of cleanup. Hopefully mid December.


----------



## allseasons87

LandscapeGroup;2050146 said:


> I have 12 bin blocks at my house that need to get lost, you can send a truck and equipment down to get them for $30 a piece


We got it all figured out i appreciate it though.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;2051551 said:


> Please no snow yet. Couple more installs, patio, and TONS of cleanup. Hopefully mid December.


I agree. With the rain today and possible rain on Thursday. It's put a halt on leaf work for the day.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2051357 said:


> Well it was the 18z after all. Nothing good on Today's run.


I have no clue what 18z means lol


----------



## procuts0103

So far this winter looks like crap! 60s again next week. Repeat of 2011 ????
It's mid November let it snow!


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2051855 said:


> I have no clue what 18z means lol


Its the third run of the day on the GFS. 18z means 6pm run.:waving:


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2053240 said:


> Its the third run of the day on the GFS. 18z means 6pm run.:waving:


So are the earlier run usually more optimistic because it doesn't have as good if a grasp as the later runs?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Couldn't help myself. Ordered a new 6-11 Metal Pless for the Toolcat and 2 more Ebling's today.

I'm doing my part to help make it snow (or not snow) this season.


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2053474 said:


> So are the earlier run usually more optimistic because it doesn't have as good if a grasp as the later runs?


The 0z and 12z get more input from weather ballons and computer input.These are considered the main runs. The 6z and 18z do not get new information from weather ballons unless a big storm gets special attention.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2054190 said:


> The 0z and 12z get more input from weather ballons and computer input.These are considered the main runs. The 6z and 18z do not get new information from weather ballons unless a big storm gets special attention.


Oh ok. Thanks for the info.


----------



## procuts0103

John_DeereGreen;2053929 said:


> Couldn't help myself. Ordered a new 6-11 Metal Pless for the Toolcat and 2 more Ebling's today.
> 
> I'm doing my part to help make it snow (or not snow) this season.


I hear ya... Just landed a nice seasonal in Geneva so I bought a Komatsu wa120 with a boss 12 pusher. Also ordered an XLS and the new fisher spreader. Won't snow for years now....

60s next week... Wtf this is goofy!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;2054309 said:


> I hear ya... Just landed a nice seasonal in Geneva so I bought a Komatsu wa120 with a boss 12 pusher. Also ordered an XLS and the new fisher spreader. Won't snow for years now....
> 
> 60s next week... Wtf this is goofy!


Must be a hell of a seasonal!


----------



## procuts0103

Fannin76;2054315 said:


> Must be a hell of a seasonal!


It's more of a 3 year plan lol


----------



## Young Pup

Fyi Josh is watching a system for Thanksgiving week.


----------



## procuts0103

Young Pup;2054747 said:


> Fyi Josh is watching a system for Thanksgiving week.


Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

I hope this all will paste here:


Stormier weather is upon us as the 500 mb pattern is trying to change. The relatively tranquil period has come and gone, now we look towards intense storms to blast through the country as we keep driving towards winter and away from heat. 

Most know of another strong Panhandle Hooker storm coming Monday through Wednesday this upcoming week. Some have heard mention of a storm after that before the real cold tries to settle in for a period of time. Now eyes turn towards Thanksgiving. 

Another storm looms around the holiday and while a lot has to be cleared up, the parade of storms in the Pacific I mentioned a couple weeks ago are now making their impacts felt in our side of the country. So why not have a cold, rainy Thanksgiving turning into snow late that night and into Friday. 

The exactness of the storm will not be settled, but another strong system will develop and likely track farther south and east thanks to indications of some high latitude blocking. Tapping into the colder air will allow the threat of snow for the area. So as of this post, storm chance looks high for Thanksgiving with the wild card being what type of precipitation falls.







Ohio Valley Forecasting Center's photo.


Ohio Valley Forecasting Center's photo.


Ohio Valley Forecasting Center's photo.


----------



## Young Pup

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=999feca69e9c925defd96dabc40dd98b&oe=56F241B5


----------



## Young Pup

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=980cbe0ddebbeaf2f1cd841e4c26f67a&oe=56B724A9


----------



## Young Pup

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=d13aa3af31e2543a4ed9253ba13e7853&oe=56F3B5B0


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;2054749 said:


> Awesome!!!!!


The weather pros said they are seeing two potential systems for Dayton on the 21st and 24th for 1-3 inches each!


----------



## procuts0103

We need a nice lake effect storm pronto!!! I'm sick of this 60 degree BS


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is a follow up to Josh's Turkey day snow. We are 11 days out so let's see how this changes. But this shows the potential.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the full run. Pretty colors??????


----------



## born2farm

Assuming the pavement temps will be to high to warrant a push. Wouldn't mind a few salt runs


----------



## Young Pup

Yep, I definitely don't see a push out of this yet.Way to early for that kind of talk. Heck it will probably all melt off.


----------



## procuts0103

It snowed here Friday a little and I had snow pellets stick around the shop parking lot all day into the night.... Let it snow!! Soon!!!!


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;2054309 said:


> I hear ya... Just landed a nice seasonal in Geneva so I bought a Komatsu wa120 with a boss 12 pusher. Also ordered an XLS and the new fisher spreader. Won't snow for years now....
> 
> 60s next week... Wtf this is goofy!


I just got back from bowhunting near Geneva this weekend. Cold Friday and yesterday but beautiful today!


----------



## Flawless440

I haven't done any equipment shopping this season yet.. Think going to dress a truck or two this week. Call and see what's going on at the salt yard. Need to drop some coin on new bobcat tires.. So not ready


----------



## Fannin76

Flawless440;2055250 said:


> I haven't done any equipment shopping this season yet.. Think going to dress a truck or two this week. Call and see what's going on at the salt yard. Need to drop some coin on new bobcat tires.. So not ready


Man I'm a small operation who has had 2 different trucks each season since I've started 3 years ago. I've been working on being ready for the last month and a half.


----------



## hickslawns

Guess I will check in. Admit I am not very active on this forum. Lots of ads make it painfully slow to log on. Seems like many of the same old questions year after year. This national or that one. Which plow? Which tires? How much should I charge? What is fair subcontractor rate? 

Don't take this wrong. I am a very positive person. I stay this way by trying to avoid the negativity. That said, I am a Buckeye and felt maybe I should check in.

Equipment? Nothing new. We added plenty in the last 2 years. This year was a used Kubota in the spring and a third S250 back in January. We are set up well enough for the year without spending more. 

Wishing you fellas a safe and profitable season. Until then, I will keep plugging away at our work load and go hunting whenever time permits . . . .and sometimes when time doesn't permit.


----------



## Maclawnco

We just started a relationship with a national chain and took the locations in our service area. If anyone is interested, this procurement manager still has sites un contracted in Beechmont, Lebanon, and Xenia. PM me if you want to his contact info - no subcontracting, ill put you in touch with the chain's home office.


----------



## wnwniner

*Sidewalk Ice Melters*

Quick question for the local experts from the public works guy in the room. I checked on the ice forum and couldn't find anything...

another local community reached out to the group of public works/service directors in the area and asked about ice melters for new concrete/decorative brick walks. the concrete has exposed aggregates and is just being finished this week, and they want to know how to help with snow this winter without salt and risking the concrete spalling/popping out. I've heard of calcium chloride or magnesium chloride, but not sure of the difference or which would be better. They also mentioned some sort of natural lava/volcanic ash product, but i've never heard of that. any suggestions/comments/feedback? thanks! And let it start snowing soon!


----------



## hickslawns

They are all chloride. NaCl. KCl. MgCl. CaCl. Some are less harsh than NaCl. I think I would ask my contractor what he/she recommends. What can I put down so I don't void any warranty on the work? Just a thought. 

I have heard some guys will use urea. Sure makes the grass grow along the sidewalks in the spring. I am sure some of the others may have better answers. Just a few quick thoughts off the top of my mind.


----------



## BuckeyeESPN

*Canal Fulton, Ohio*

Looking for snow contractors/plow in canal fulton, ohio area.. Please PM if you are and can handle more work...


----------



## Fannin76

You guys up north getting any action this weekend?


----------



## procuts0103

Fannin76;2058088 said:


> You guys up north getting any action this weekend?


I sure hope so.... Couple inches would be nice. Get a little practice run in.


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;2058096 said:


> I sure hope so.... Couple inches would be nice. Get a little practice run in.


Yea I'm ready to put this dually to the test!


----------



## procuts0103

Another load of salt coming tomorrow. Even a salt run this weekend would be fine. Just wanna get out and start this year off!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;2058101 said:


> Another load of salt coming tomorrow. Even a salt run this weekend would be fine. Just wanna get out and start this year off!


Me too I've still got a little more todo to be 100% but I need money to start coming in instead of going out.


----------



## Fannin76

We need a polar vortex to move in tonight! Bahaha


----------



## procuts0103

Lake effect snow watch issued for Ashtabula country !!! Haha I hope we get crippled! So many guys I see that are not ready. Me and the guys burned the midnight oil last night and are ready, let it snow!


----------



## born2farm

Thinking we may get to spread some salt if the wind doesnt dry everything up tonight.

Lost 5 accounts weve had for 5 years yesterday over $5/push on each of them. Wish there was still some loyalty in this business.


----------



## Fannin76

born2farm;2058824 said:


> Thinking we may get to spread some salt if the wind doesnt dry everything up tonight.
> 
> Lost 5 accounts weve had for 5 years yesterday over $5/push on each of them. Wish there was still some loyalty in this business.


Man that blows for sure.


----------



## Young Pup

If this doesn't make a turn, then there will be a lot of surprised guys. ME INCLUDED. 

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;2058846 said:


> If this doesn't make a turn, then there will be a lot of surprised guys. ME INCLUDED.
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


Ive been watching that all morning. I think its pushing north, but i guess only time will tell


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;2058860 said:


> Ive been watching that all morning. I think its pushing north, but i guess only time will tell


I think it is going to make it's turn. It is just a matter of when. Leaf box is still on the main plow truck. LOL


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2058846 said:


> If this doesn't make a turn, then there will be a lot of surprised guys. ME INCLUDED.
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


 Needs to drop 30 miles


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2058872 said:


> Needs to drop 30 miles


It can stay right where it is at. I can the northerly movement now. Did not want to take that leaf box off the truck today. Still need it next week.


----------



## CELandscapes

Young Pup;2058862 said:


> I think it is going to make it's turn. It is just a matter of when. Leaf box is still on the main plow truck. LOL


I think it'll stay pushed north. At least that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Fannin76

Anyone hear from brucek? I don't think I've seen him post yet in this thread?


----------



## Young Pup

Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
530 AM EST SAT NOV 21 2015

INZ058-059-066-073>075-080-KYZ089>100-OHZ053>056-060>065-070>074-
077>082-088-221030-
FAYETTE-UNION-FRANKLIN-RIPLEY-DEARBORN-OHIO-SWITZERLAND-CARROLL-
GALLATIN-BOONE-KENTON-CAMPBELL-OWEN-GRANT-PENDLETON-BRACKEN-
ROBERTSON-MASON-LEWIS-CLARK-MADISON-LICKING-PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-
PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-ROSS-HOCKING-HAMILTON-
CLERMONT-BROWN-HIGHLAND-ADAMS-PIKE-SCIOTO-
530 AM EST SAT NOV 21 2015

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR INDIANA...NORTHEAST
KENTUCKY...NORTHERN KENTUCKY...CENTRAL OHIO...SOUTHWEST OHIO AND
WEST CENTRAL OHIO.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.
A STRONG COLD FRONT WILL SWEEP ACROSS THE AREA THIS AFTERNOON.
RAIN WILL MIX WITH AND CHANGE TO SNOW PRIOR TO ENDING TONIGHT.
SOME MINOR SNOW ACCUMULATION WILL BE POSSIBLE WEST OF INTERSTATE
71...MAINLY ON GRASSY AREAS. IN ADDITION WINDS WILL INCREASE
DURING THE LATE AFTERNOON WITH WEST WINDS GUSTING UP TO 35 MPH.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY.

NO HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION IS NOT EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

$$


----------



## procuts0103

Saying 3 to 6 up here with possible 8 to 10 in heavy snow band areas!


----------



## born2farm

Cold and rain here. Time will tell.


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;2059103 said:


> Cold and rain here. Time will tell.


Let's hope it continues!


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;2059106 said:


> Let's hope it continues!


Salt run would be ok!


----------



## Young Pup

On my way out the door to watch the Grandview Bobcats hopefully make it to the final 4 in football. Going to be a cold game to watch over in Newark. The wind is really picking up here. What in the heck am I thinking.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;2059148 said:


> On my way out the door to watch the Grandview Bobcats hopefully make it to the final 4 in football. Going to be a cold game to watch over in Newark. The wind is really picking up here. What in the heck am I thinking.


Yuck! I'm sitting home eating chili and prepping taxes

I think this wind is gonna dry everything up before it freezes


----------



## Maclawnco

Our pavement is dry already and the system has moved out. Bummer wanted to spread some salt this evening.

If anyone wants to buy bulk salt this year, get in touch. We have plenty. One exit off 70/75 interchange.


----------



## Maclawnco

Seeing that national radar but without motion jogged my mind. This is book marked in Google for me. Really enjoy the zoomed out view. Hope it helps some of you.

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/centgrtlakes_loop.php


----------



## born2farm

Dry pavement hete too.

How much salt is sitting there maclawn?


----------



## Maclawnco

That's 740 tons. We have another 600 on reserve thru WGS.


----------



## born2farm

Maclawnco;2059239 said:


> That's 740 tons. We have another 600 on reserve thru WGS.


Nice, we need to build a bigger salt bin. We've had good luck with WGS.


----------



## Flawless440

Still need to rent a container and buy some salt


----------



## hickslawns

Quite the set up you have there Maclawnco. Very nice. Shoot me a PM with pricing if you would please.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;2059154 said:


> Yuck! I'm sitting home eating chili and prepping taxes
> 
> I think this wind is gonna dry everything up before it freezes


Well, for the first time ever. they are regional champs and going to the state semi finals. Damn it was cold out there. But worth it to see it in person. Time for some warm blankets.


----------



## Young Pup

I am seeing the first flurries of the season.


----------



## Maclawnco

Flawless440;2059307 said:


> Still need to rent a container and buy some salt


You waiting for a personal invitation to take care of your company?


----------



## Mike S

seeing the flurries today really made me think of every thing I forgot about. Lol Needed the wake up call today to get my butt in gear!


----------



## Flawless440

Maclawnco;2059633 said:


> You waiting for a personal invitation to take care of your company?


Yep....busy workin


----------



## novawagonmaster

Got an inch or so overnight in Saybrook/Ashtabula.
Rt.20 going through Geneva to work this morning was a sheet of ice. 
Just starting to spit flurries again as I look outside now. 
Good stuff!


----------



## procuts0103

I think they are calling for a dusting to an inch or so???


----------



## novawagonmaster

procuts0103;2060445 said:


> I think they are calling for a dusting to an inch or so???


That's what I am hearing everywhere.


----------



## procuts0103

All is quiet where the heck is the snow...


----------



## Lake Effect OH

I think we have a week or so in this neck of the woods!!!


----------



## procuts0103

I hope this Friday rain turns cold enough for icy conditions. Salt run and a large cup of joe sounds good!


----------



## Fannin76

Happy thanksgiving guys.


----------



## born2farm

Happy Thanksgiving guys. Thankfully tomorrow will be rain and not snow. Pushed retails on Black Friday before... hope to never do that again.


----------



## procuts0103

I would love to see snow tomorrow. Black Friday or not. Some guys hate plowing big retailers but I love it! Turn on the strobes and make the snow fly!


----------



## procuts0103

Holidays over... Where is everyone ?


----------



## born2farm

procuts0103;2062919 said:


> Holidays over... Where is everyone ?


Heading to an auction.


----------



## CELandscapes

procuts0103;2062919 said:


> Holidays over... Where is everyone ?


Going to pick up a mower.


----------



## procuts0103

Don't buy any equipment. It will never snow...


----------



## CELandscapes

procuts0103;2062929 said:


> Don't buy any equipment. It will never snow...


I didn't. Father in law did......


----------



## procuts0103

Couple more degrees less we might have a salt run this weekend??


----------



## born2farm

procuts0103;2062934 said:


> Couple more degrees less we might have a salt run this weekend??


Maybe, not seeing it getting cold enough but who knows.

We are going to a metal fab auction today. Buy something to keep us busy this winter.


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;2062929 said:


> Don't buy any equipment. It will never snow...


Well then I'm sorry guys I bought a swing mount spreader and a Vbox. I also bought a truck.  I need to cut my hair and beard though that always seems to do the trick, but I was really looking forward to the duck dynasty look.


----------



## procuts0103

I'll grow my beard and color it pink I don't care. I wanna go plowing or salting... Something. This crap weather sucks...


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;2062957 said:


> I'll grow my beard and color it pink I don't care. I wanna go plowing or salting... Something. This crap weather sucks...


And got wings. Yea I'm sick of this ****. I was hoping to be plowing by now so never really pushed for clean ups. Needless to say I'm bored as ****.


----------



## Maclawnco

procuts0103;2062957 said:


> I'll grow my beard and color it pink I don't care. I wanna go plowing or salting... Something. This crap weather sucks...


You need more seasonal accounts then if you look at things this way.


----------



## procuts0103

Maclawnco;2063049 said:


> You need more seasonal accounts then if you look at things this way.


I'm mostly all seasonal... Just love plowing


----------



## Fannin76

Maclawnco;2063049 said:


> You need more seasonal accounts then if you look at things this way.


I have seasonals but also like the extra per push money


----------



## Young Pup

Almost done with final cleanups. Next week should be it. Can't wait. I am beat. Week off then it can snow all it wants.


----------



## Flawless440

Anyone in Centerville Ohio looking for a couple small lots?


----------



## CELandscapes

Flawless440;2063298 said:


> Anyone in Centerville Ohio looking for a couple small lots?


Sent you a pm


----------



## procuts0103

Is there any snow in the near future....?


----------



## CELandscapes

procuts0103;2063391 said:


> Is there any snow in the near future....?


I saw upper 40's for the next two weeks


----------



## Dan R 4000

Young Pup;2063246 said:


> Almost done with final cleanups. Next week should be it. Can't wait. I am beat. Week off then it can snow all it wants.


You will be able to get about 4 weeks of rest till snow starts coming maybe before Christmas I'm thinking mid January


----------



## Young Pup

Dan R 4000;2063454 said:


> You will be able to get about 4 weeks of rest till snow starts coming maybe before Christmas I'm thinking mid January


Yes the long range is not looking good. Neither is the short range. Lol


----------



## hickslawns

Young Pup;2063666 said:


> Yes the long range is not looking good. Neither is the short range. Lol


I am liking it. Still have one push box to drop off. Haven't parked the first backhoe or skid loader on a lot yet. Probably should get on that, but not in a hurry with the forecast looking like it does. Maybe this upcoming week we will park a backhoe on all the big lots. Maybe not.


----------



## procuts0103

I don't want big big snow just an inch or half inch. Something to salt or scrap a little. Getting bored!!

I'm 75% seasonal so I shouldn't complain but dam, where is the snow?


----------



## Maclawnco

Last year started the same way. Real slow. Look how it turned out. Just chill and be glad you don't have to bend over during the shopping season. I'd be just fine if snow never came until Jan.


----------



## procuts0103

Fox says rain to snow mid week but that doesn't even look like anything much...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Rumor has it someone in this thread just got a nice load of Metal Pless Liveboxx's today...and someone else just got a couple Plowmaxx's on that same load...

It's sure to not snow this season or next now.


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;2065837 said:


> Rumor has it someone in this thread just got a nice load of Metal Pless Liveboxx's today...and someone else just got a couple Plowmaxx's on that same load...
> 
> It's sure to not snow this season or next now.


You son of a gun


----------



## Maclawnco

John_DeereGreen;2065837 said:


> Rumor has it someone in this thread just got a nice load of Metal Pless Liveboxx's today...and someone else just got a couple Plowmaxx's on that same load...
> 
> It's sure to not snow this season or next now.


My eyes havn't seen them yet... this is a teaser my ops manager sent me today


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I've got a picture of the other side of that load...nice and pretty paint. Hopefully we get to use it some after the first of the year.

The fabrication and quality of these blades is even more incredible in person. Kicks the crap out of our HLA blade, and Kage doesn't even come close. Much much more durable and simple than the Arctics.

I see a semi load of Liveboxx's in the future...


----------



## justgeorge

Going to be a pretty ugly December in here - glad I don't rely on snow money....


----------



## dlcequip

Did you order those pusher boxes direct or from a dealer?


----------



## Maclawnco

dlcequip;2066056 said:


> Did you order those pusher boxes direct or from a dealer?


Both? We are now an official dealer here in Dayton. Be glad to start shooting quotes out to anyone. We will also be glad to demo / loan out anything we own - we kept a few extra sectionals for us to use if anyone wanted to demo one of our metal pless plows.


----------



## Fannin76

Maclawnco;2066220 said:


> Both? We are now an official dealer here in Dayton. Be glad to start shooting quotes out to anyone. We will also be glad to demo / loan out anything we own - we kept a few extra sectionals for us to use if anyone wanted to demo one of our metal pless plows.


I would like to demo a boss v plow! Lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Maclawnco;2066220 said:


> Both? We are now an official dealer here in Dayton. Be glad to start shooting quotes out to anyone. We will also be glad to demo / loan out anything we own - we kept a few extra sectionals for us to use if anyone wanted to demo one of our metal pless plows.


Same here. Except I don't have any spare stuff to demo out.

Got the 0630-11 on the Toolcat today...for sure needs about 750 pounds of ballast in the bed. Did some drifting on gravel in high range just playing around. Need to get a couple Liveboxx's but the wait is so long now I'm waiting until next season.


----------



## dlcequip

Maclawnco;2066220 said:


> Both? We are now an official dealer here in Dayton. Be glad to start shooting quotes out to anyone. We will also be glad to demo / loan out anything we own - we kept a few extra sectionals for us to use if anyone wanted to demo one of our metal pless plows.


Sent you pm with my contact info please give me a call very interested


----------



## WALKERS

Picking up a Boss vxt tomorrow for the new truck!!xysportxysport
Putting on myself thou..


----------



## born2farm

Anyone crossing there fingers for a salt run tonight?


----------



## Maclawnco

Fannin76;2066489 said:


> I would like to demo a boss v plow! Lol


we dont run many truck plows and those that we do are ancient blizzards we keep rehabbing.



born2farm;2066943 said:


> Anyone crossing there fingers for a salt run tonight?


I was up checking for freezing fog this morning - saw that last year to start the season. Doubt tonight materializes but heres to hoping.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;2066943 said:


> Anyone crossing there fingers for a salt run tonight?


I'm not holding my breath for it, but we put a spreader in the last truck yesterday morning.

Everyone got loafers and boxes on lots yet? We took the last ones out yesterday. Kind of surprising to see how many lots that normally have machines on them that still have nothing.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2066966 said:


> I'm not holding my breath for it, but we put a spreader in the last truck yesterday morning.
> 
> Everyone got loafers and boxes on lots yet? We took the last ones out yesterday. Kind of surprising to see how many lots that normally have machines on them that still have nothing.


Nope, all ours are still sitting at the shop. Been using them to take advantage of this nice weather around the farm. Will probably mobilize them this weekend. Need to mark properties yet too.


----------



## procuts0103

The skid steer and pusher has been sitting since middle of last month but it's inside and the Volvo is going down today. Being on the lake we can get a quick inch like now! So it's time and we are anxious to say the least...


----------



## born2farm

Anybody have a blade of some sorts for a Bobcat sitting around they would like to get rid of?


----------



## Fannin76

Maclawnco;2066961 said:


> we dont run many truck plows and those that we do are ancient blizzards we keep rehabbing.
> 
> I was up checking for freezing fog this morning - saw that last year to start the season. Doubt tonight materializes but heres to hoping.


Are those blizzards like the wide out? With expandable wings? I've thought about trying to find one


----------



## John_DeereGreen

You get to see your new boxes yet Jmac?

NWS is now saying up to half inch tonight for us! Woo Hoo!! Ready to break the VBX's out of hibernation and spread some salt. Easy money...

If we get anything even close to an inch I'm taking the Toolcat out for a trial run. But I know better than that happening.

Just wish the new to us Ebling and broom would get here now.



Fannin76;2067179 said:


> Are those blizzards like the wide out? With expandable wings? I've thought about trying to find one


Yes, except better, because all (or at least most of) the ones he has are prior to Douglas Dynamics phucking Blizzard all up.


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;2067195 said:


> You get to see your new boxes yet Jmac?
> 
> NWS is now saying up to half inch tonight for us! Woo Hoo!! Ready to break the VBX's out of hibernation and spread some salt. Easy money...
> 
> If we get anything even close to an inch I'm taking the Toolcat out for a trial run. But I know better than that happening.
> 
> Just wish the new to us Ebling and broom would get here now.
> 
> Yes, except better, because all (or at least most of) the ones he has are prior to Douglas Dynamics phucking Blizzard all up.


Douglas dynamics what else do they own? Sounds so familiar


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2067195 said:


> You get to see your new boxes yet Jmac?
> 
> NWS is now saying up to half inch tonight for us! Woo Hoo!! Ready to break the VBX's out of hibernation and spread some salt. Easy money...
> 
> If we get anything even close to an inch I'm taking the Toolcat out for a trial run. But I know better than that happening.
> 
> Just wish the new to us Ebling and broom would get here now.
> 
> Yes, except better, because all (or at least most of) the ones he has are prior to Douglas Dynamics phucking Blizzard all up.


Theres a 16ft ebling on Mansfield Craigslist if you need any more. Ive had my eye on it, but id sure like to see some snow money roll in first.


----------



## born2farm

Fannin76;2067200 said:


> Douglas dynamics what else do they own? Sounds so familiar


Western, Fisher ect.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Fannin76;2067200 said:


> Douglas dynamics what else do they own? Sounds so familiar


Western, Fisher, Blizzard, Snowex, Turfex and I'm sure there's more.


born2farm;2067201 said:


> Theres a 16ft ebling on Mansfield Craigslist if you need any more. Ive had my eye on it, but id sure like to see some snow money roll in first.


I saw it a couple weeks ago. 4800 IIRC? See below...

You have to be extremely careful buying them if they're older than a 2014. Anything prior to that has a specific QD that has specific length forks welded to it. The width between the forks varies from Ford to Dodge to GM, and the length of the forks also varies from Ford to Dodge to GM.

You also have to watch truck mounts. I know for a fact the mount from a long bed to short bed GM is different even within the same model year.

New QD's are bolt on forks, so you can change lengths and width to match different brand trucks. QD is 550+the ride, forks are 200ish+the ride, truck side mount is 550+the ride.

You get the picture. Unless it's off more or less the same truck you're putting it on, it can be cost prohibitive to buy them used. That's why I jumped all over that used one in the classifieds for 3K, that was a STEAL for a twin lift.

Using example above, 4800+550+200+550=6100. For another $1095, you drive to Ebling and have a brand new one installed.

If you're serious though, Wade is extremely helpful to match stuff up if you want to buy used, or need to.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2067214 said:


> Western, Fisher, Blizzard, Snowex, Turfex and I'm sure there's more.
> 
> I saw it a couple weeks ago. 4800 IIRC? See below...
> 
> You have to be extremely careful buying them if they're older than a 2014. Anything prior to that has a specific QD that has specific length forks welded to it. The width between the forks varies from Ford to Dodge to GM, and the length of the forks also varies from Ford to Dodge to GM.
> 
> You also have to watch truck mounts. I know for a fact the mount from a long bed to short bed GM is different even within the same model year.
> 
> New QD's are bolt on forks, so you can change lengths and width to match different brand trucks. QD is 550+the ride, forks are 200ish+the ride, truck side mount is 550+the ride.
> 
> You get the picture. Unless it's off more or less the same truck you're putting it on, it can be cost prohibitive to buy them used. That's why I jumped all over that used one in the classifieds for 3K, that was a STEAL for a twin lift.
> 
> Using example above, 4800+550+200+550=6100. For another $1095, you drive to Ebling and have a brand new one installed.
> 
> If you're serious though, Wade is extremely helpful to match stuff up if you want to buy used, or need to.


I wondered how the mounts differed. I wish someone local had one that we could watch in action. We have a lot of 5 to 6 acre retail lots, and we typically run a skid and two trucks. Thinking with one of these we could go to a skid and one truck.


----------



## Fannin76

born2farm;2067202 said:


> Western, Fisher ect.


Dd must have been the ones to switch to the 2 and 3 ports on fisher. I have a fisher that pre dates that and it's a decent plow but not a big chain lift guy


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;2067226 said:


> I wondered how the mounts differed. I wish someone local had one that we could watch in action. We have a lot of 5 to 6 acre retail lots, and we typically run a skid and two trucks. Thinking with one of these we could go to a skid and one truck.


I'm not that far from you. If we have a storm that comes through that my guys can handle without any help from me, I'll run over and let you run mine on one of your lots.

But you run a skid and 2 trucks on each 5-6 acre retail lot?

The truck I was in last winter covered 1 6 acre lot, 1 5 acre lot, both retail, and 3 smaller (1/2 acre) lots. 8'2 Boss DXT with wings and 16 foot Ebling. No machine ever touched the lots to stack or move piles either.


----------



## CELandscapes

Just drove through wintery mix on 75 north of vandalia. Passing an odot truck with salt but he's not spreading.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2067240 said:


> I'm not that far from you. If we have a storm that comes through that my guys can handle without any help from me, I'll run over and let you run mine on one of your lots.
> 
> But you run a skid and 2 trucks on each 5-6 acre retail lot?
> 
> The truck I was in last winter covered 1 6 acre lot, 1 5 acre lot, both retail, and 3 smaller (1/2 acre) lots. 8'2 Boss DXT with wings and 16 foot Ebling. No machine ever touched the lots to stack or move piles either.


No, same trucks do several other lots. This is our first year with these particular lots, so we need to get an idea of what the skidloader can handle there.

We are fairly over equipped, but we are in the process of transitioning to more equipment and less trucks. However if i can get your productivity (depends greatly on operator) i may change my mind on some lots.

You guys often get snow when we dont, so i may even come your way just to see one in action.


----------



## Maclawnco

CELandscapes;2067246 said:


> Just drove through wintery mix on 75 north of vandalia. Passing an odot truck with salt but he's not spreading.


whoa, dont get me all excited. our canary's security force hasnt called yet so Im certain nothing is close to slick up that way. I just took the dogs out and our shop lot is actually starting to dry from the wind.



John_DeereGreen;2067195 said:


> You get to see your new boxes yet Jmac?


yes, they look so stout. they are a sight for sore eyes. I unloaded another sectional so I get to keep another MP. two more little flowers and I get to keep the whole load.



John_DeereGreen;2067195 said:


> Yes, except better, because all (or at least most of) the ones he has are prior to Douglas Dynamics phucking Blizzard all up.


yes, 9 of them pre DD. they move a lot of snow quickly. its getting tough keeping them together but thats what backups are for. Were actually waiting on 2 mounts for a pair of 2015 fords. The magician in erie says they are shipping soon.


----------



## CELandscapes

Maclawnco;2067384 said:


> whoa, dont get me all excited. our canary's security force hasnt called yet so Im certain nothing is close to slick up that way. I just took the dogs out and our shop lot is actually starting to dry from the wind.
> 
> yes, they look so stout. they are a sight for sore eyes. I unloaded another sectional so I get to keep another MP. two more little flowers and I get to keep the whole load.
> 
> yes, 9 of them pre DD. they move a lot of snow quickly. its getting tough keeping them together but thats what backups are for. Were actually waiting on 2 mounts for a pair of 2015 fords. The magician in erie says they are shipping soon.[/QUOTE
> 
> I see salt being spread tonight by the look of the radar.


----------



## Young Pup

Just saw a post of thunder snow around Indianapolis.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Did someone say salt run?!?

Maybe we should go do some preplowing for the presalting for the salting.


----------



## Young Pup

For all of you guys talking about a salt run? What are you surface temps? It is right around 40 here in Columbus.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2067488 said:


> For all of you guys talking about a salt run? What are you surface temps? It is right around 40 here in Columbus.


35 degrees in Fairborn according to the lazer


----------



## CELandscapes

John_DeereGreen;2067480 said:


> Did someone say salt run?!?
> 
> Maybe we should go do some preplowing for the presalting for the salting.


Saw someone doing some practice plowing today


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2067547 said:


> 35 degrees in Fairborn according to the lazer


Cool. Post if anything sticks over there. Still have the leaf box on the main truck and the trailer hooked up to the second truck.  Not looking to do anything over here.


----------



## Maclawnco

CELandscapes;2067449 said:


> I see salt being spread tonight by the look of the radar.


man, I don't know. Pavement is still quite warm and that cell keeps breaking up as it moves thru indiana. I'm not opposed, we have plenty of salt and our big rigs are warm inside, but I'm not holding my breath. If it sticks, my bet says it will be temporary and the wind will dry off any wetness.


----------



## WALKERS

What's your favorite strobes hideaways, mini bar, etc.


----------



## WALKERS

What's your favorite strobe I.e. Strobe, hideaway, mini bar etc..


----------



## born2farm

Snowed good here for a few minutes, but thats it. Been working on stuff in the shop watching the radar


----------



## CELandscapes

Maclawnco;2067582 said:


> man, I don't know. Pavement is still quite warm and that cell keeps breaking up as it moves thru indiana. I'm not opposed, we have plenty of salt and our big rigs are warm inside, but I'm not holding my breath. If it sticks, my bet says it will be temporary and the wind will dry off any wetness.


I'm getting diesel in Brookville it's sticking to the pavement in spots. But I agree really has broken up coming through indy


----------



## procuts0103

Young Pup;2067488 said:


> For all of you guys talking about a salt run? What are you surface temps? It is right around 40 here in Columbus.


40 is the new 32!!!


----------



## Maclawnco

WALKERS;2067587 said:


> What's your favorite strobe I.e. Strobe, hideaway, mini bar etc..


I used to look forward to the strobes and more black Friday - even shooed from cancun one year. But then it hit me. You're not any safer at all with lights. Just save your money and turn on the hazards if you want to feel safe.


----------



## CELandscapes

So just got home grass is completely covered as is the driveway and road is slushy. Still snowing hard


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;2067603 said:


> 40 is the new 32!!!


That is your age. Not the temp. LOL


----------



## born2farm

Surface temps still 35-40 here. Going to keep an eye on things, but looks like we're clear for the night


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;2067663 said:


> Surface temps still 35-40 here. Going to keep an eye on things, but looks like we're clear for the night


Looks like it's staying north of you and running right along 30 from Bucyrus to Canton. We had a good half hour of big wet flakes around 830 but nothing since. Pavement temps are right around 38 and 75% dry.

Guess we will check it out around 3-4 and see if we can sprinkle anything.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2067672 said:


> Looks like it's staying north of you and running right along 30 from Bucyrus to Canton. We had a good half hour of big wet flakes around 830 but nothing since. Pavement temps are right around 38 and 75% dry.
> 
> Guess we will check it out around 3-4 and see if we can sprinkle anything.


Yup, were gonna keep an eye on it. Looks like there is a little bit back around Fort Wayne, but it should break up before it gets here.


----------



## C & K SERVICES

Nothing at all! 30 degrees outside and ground is too warm. Looking at extended forecasts maybe January before Central Ohio sees action.


----------



## born2farm

C & K SERVICES;2067736 said:


> Nothing at all! 30 degrees outside and ground is too warm. Looking at extended forecasts maybe January before Central Ohio sees action.


Same here....same here


----------



## procuts0103

First it rained then snowed. Then it turned to rain again and shortly after it started to snow again. Goofy weather. Made an appearance at the important places and even showed good faith at the other seasonals and put down some salt. 36 out now it's melting as we speak. Had the new sidewalk crew get a good practice run in so all is not wasted. Overall it was a good test run. Wish I could say the same about the new fisher steel caster. Let's just say it's OK...


----------



## Fannin76

C & K SERVICES;2067736 said:


> Nothing at all! 30 degrees outside and ground is too warm. Looking at extended forecasts maybe January before Central Ohio sees action.


Are you the guy with the boss v forsake I've seen on Craig's list?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

More than one company salted dry lots here...

Checked at 330 and had some fluff on the grill and steps out back, by 5 it was all gone and mostly dry. By 6 it was completely dry.


----------



## davisons4season

Let's keep on hardscaping! plenty of time for snow later...... Didnt even bother getting up to check stuff. Saw on my way home from wadsworth last night at the unilock shindig and it snowed a little bit.


----------



## procuts0103

8 day doesn't look too good... Dam El Niño


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;2068141 said:


> 8 day doesn't look too good... Dam El Niño


I'm with you, this is bs!


----------



## Dan R 4000

procuts0103;2068141 said:


> 8 day doesn't look too good... Dam El Niño


The next 45 day outlook is bleek


----------



## born2farm

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/pts/5311061741.html

Gonna make the drive north and look at these tomorrow. Seems like a good price if there not all falling apart


----------



## ericenterprises

hey guys
does anyone know where in central ohio i can buy some bin (mafia) blocks 
thanks!


----------



## usmcdroach

born2farm;2068246 said:


> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/pts/5311061741.html
> 
> Gonna make the drive north and look at these tomorrow. Seems like a good price if there not all falling apart


Let me know if you make the trip and take a look at those. I was thinking about picking one up if they are decent. 
And I'm looking for a newer truck 2010-2014 with a plow. I guess I'll hold out a few more weeks since forecast doesn't look to great maybe I can pick ip one for a good deal from someone running out of money


----------



## born2farm

usmcdroach;2068262 said:


> Let me know if you make the trip and take a look at those. I was thinking about picking one up if they are decent.
> And I'm looking for a newer truck 2010-2014 with a plow. I guess I'll hold out a few more weeks since forecast doesn't look to great maybe I can pick ip one for a good deal from someone running out of money


We'll be going to look at them tomorrow. I'll report my findings.


----------



## Fannin76

born2farm;2068282 said:


> We'll be going to look at them tomorrow. I'll report my findings.


Quit buying stuff guys are you crazy?!?!?!


----------



## allseasons87

ericenterprises;2068250 said:


> hey guys
> does anyone know where in central ohio i can buy some bin (mafia) blocks
> thanks!


Buckeye ready mix


----------



## born2farm

Fannin76;2068284 said:


> Quit buying stuff guys are you crazy?!?!?!


Got one skid without a box or blade, so we gotta buy something


----------



## Fannin76

born2farm;2068296 said:


> Got one skid without a box or blade, so we gotta buy something


Nah just use a smooth bucket


----------



## born2farm

Fannin76;2068300 said:


> Nah just use a smooth bucket


If it would make it snow I would lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Looks like those skid plows are at Turfscape Twinsburg. Those guys take good care of their stuff, I wouldn't hesitate to buy anything from them.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2068317 said:


> Looks like those skid plows are at Turfscape Twinsburg. Those guys take good care of their stuff, I wouldn't hesitate to buy anything from them.


Good deal. He said a few were in better shape than others. Trying to talk myself out of bringing them all home and rebuilding some to resell.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2068317 said:


> Looks like those skid plows are at Turfscape Twinsburg. Those guys take good care of their stuff, I wouldn't hesitate to buy anything from them.


The plows were in fact at Turfscapes. Ended up bringing only one home. Thing is like new, if this slow December keeps it up, it will be new after we refurbish it.

Turfscapes seemed like a pretty good sized company.


----------



## Young Pup

Finally something to look at. 15 days out though. LOL


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2069054 said:


> Finally something to look at. 15 days out though. LOL


Lol lord help us


----------



## procuts0103

Finally some color on the map! I'm bored


----------



## born2farm

We were out checking for freezing fog this morning, and at the far West side of our service area there was a light coating of snow. I dunno where it came from lol.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I like seeing some colors on the map. We've got several new operators (to plowing snow) for this season, would be nice to get a snow that is right at trigger to let them get some seat time in.

15 days out is perfect...if it holds true. Gives us time to get the 3 Eblings installed and let those guys learn what does what.

Edit: did anyone else see freezing fog? We salted some walks and little parts of lots this morning because of it.



born2farm;2068813 said:


> The plows were in fact at Turfscapes. Ended up bringing only one home. Thing is like new, if this slow December keeps it up, it will be new after we refurbish it.
> 
> Turfscapes seemed like a pretty good sized company.


They might not be the biggest in NE OH but they're in the top 5 for sure. I sold them a bunch of mowers when I was working at a normal job last spring.

Who were you dealing with? Probably Keith, Bob or Chris?


----------



## procuts0103

Freezing fog warning just issued for Ashtabula. Salt run???


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2069072 said:


> I like seeing some colors on the map. We've got several new operators (to plowing snow) for this season, would be nice to get a snow that is right at trigger to let them get some seat time in.
> 
> 15 days out is perfect...if it holds true. Gives us time to get the 3 Eblings installed and let those guys learn what does what.
> 
> Edit: did anyone else see freezing fog? We salted some walks and little parts of lots this morning because of it.
> 
> They might not be the biggest in NE OH but they're in the top 5 for sure. I sold them a bunch of mowers when I was working at a normal job last spring.
> 
> Who were you dealing with? Probably Keith, Bob or Chris?


I believe his name was Keith...to be honest im not sure. He said he runs the Twinsburg shop. Real nice guy. We stood around and shot the bull for a while.


----------



## alsam116

Hope that map is true...I'm bored haha


----------



## born2farm

procuts0103;2069280 said:


> Freezing fog warning just issued for Ashtabula. Salt run???


Im hoping to sling some salt somewhere


----------



## Dan R 4000

procuts0103;2069060 said:


> Finally some color on the map! I'm bored


Not bored here have lots of work till april


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Anyone else have ice on anything yet? We have ice on all raised surfaces here...

Checking lots in a bit to see about salt run...


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2069387 said:


> Anyone else have ice on anything yet? We have ice on all raised surfaces here...
> 
> Checking lots in a bit to see about salt run...


Trucks basically had a heavy frost on them. Out doing site checks now...its not near as foggy as yesterday


----------



## WALKERS

Pup
Refresher course please.
Colors 
Blue is Snow
Greenis rain.
Correct


----------



## WALKERS

We got the V plow on last night. 7 hours 2 1/2 guys and two LARGE PIZZAS.
I will get some pictures today.
xysportxysport


----------



## procuts0103

WALKERS;2069459 said:


> We got the V plow on last night. 7 hours 2 1/2 guys and two LARGE PIZZAS.
> I will get some pictures today.
> xysportxysport


Why so long? 2 guys we had my XV2 mounted and wired in 2 hours. I had it all unpacked and built before but that only took less than 2 hours.

What you install? Fisher Western???


----------



## WALKERS

Got these for my side walk crew.. What you think.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;2069454 said:


> Pup
> Refresher course please.
> Colors
> Blue is Snow
> Greenis rain.
> Correct


On this map it is just a lighter accumulation of snow. So it is in the 1.5 inch range.


----------



## Young Pup

Last night's run took the snow away only to light amounts. I figured it would. Like I said it was 15 days out.


----------



## WALKERS

procuts0103;2069465 said:


> Why so long? 2 guys we had my XV2 mounted and wired in 2 hours. I had it all unpacked and built before but that only took less than 2 hours.
> 
> What you install? Fisher Western???


Boss vxt We was working on other stuff as we were going. Auto body shop customers coming in etc.
Plus had to un pack still


----------



## procuts0103

WALKERS;2069493 said:


> Boss vxt We was working on other stuff as we were going. Auto body shop customers coming in etc.
> Plus had to un pack still


Gotcha! Sorry didn't realize you were running a business also. Figured you were just working on it one night at your personal shop.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Anyone got a good place to get liquid cal around canton


----------



## WALKERS

Have a picture but won't upload for some reason


----------



## Fannin76

MahonLawnCare;2069830 said:


> Anyone got a good place to get liquid cal around canton


Aren't you out of Dayton?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Fannin76;2069847 said:


> Aren't you out of Dayton?


No sir from Louisville actually


----------



## Fannin76

MahonLawnCare;2069868 said:


> No sir from Louisville actually


I thought your central business was here in Dayton. But I guess you big guys do branch out. Also I saw an older blizzard on Facebook for sale. Blade and wiring if you're interested I think he was asking 1300


----------



## procuts0103

27 and fog again! I'm searching for anything here lol


----------



## born2farm

Fannin76;2069871 said:


> I thought your central business was here in Dayton. But I guess you big guys do branch out. Also I saw an older blizzard on Facebook for sale. Blade and wiring if you're interested I think he was asking 1300


Are you thinking of Maclawnco on here? I think hes from Dayton. I sometimes get them switched if i read to fast.


----------



## Fannin76

born2farm;2069926 said:


> Are you thinking of Maclawnco on here? I think hes from Dayton. I sometimes get them switched if i read to fast.


Haha that's exactly what happened


----------



## WALKERS

New toys:bluebounc


----------



## CELandscapes

WALKERS;2069984 said:


> New toys:bluebounc


Looks good that's a clean truck!


----------



## WALKERS

Thanks
Just bought about a month ago.


----------



## procuts0103

60 this weekend... I think I'll throw up!


----------



## novawagonmaster

procuts0103;2070121 said:


> 60 this weekend... I think I'll throw up!


I think I'll take a break from my flooring project to grill some burgers!


----------



## Young Pup

If it is not snowing, I am fine with just mowing. Just waiting on a few Bradford pears to finish falling and leaf season is in the books. Drove by a couple of yards that were done at the beginning of last week and they need cut. Geez.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;2070139 said:


> If it is not snowing, I am fine with just mowing. Just waiting on a few Bradford pears to finish falling and leaf season is in the books. Drove by a couple of yards that were done at the beginning of last week and they need cut. Geez.


I hear ya. I have a few that could be cut again but that's not the plan. Actually in the process of converting a grandstand into a sidewalk plowing/spraying monster


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;2070146 said:


> I hear ya. I have a few that could be cut again but that's not the plan. Actually in the process of converting a grandstand into a sidewalk plowing/spraying monster


I don't want to piss off the customers so I will ask them what they want to do.  Even though they need cut.


----------



## CELandscapes

Young Pup;2070139 said:


> If it is not snowing, I am fine with just mowing. Just waiting on a few Bradford pears to finish falling and leaf season is in the books. Drove by a couple of yards that were done at the beginning of last week and they need cut. Geez.


We cut today and again tomorrow. Fall cleanups rest of the week and the same schedule next week. Hopefully that's it.


----------



## Flawless440

WALKERS;2069984 said:


> New toys:bluebounc


Have u ever owned a 6.0 powerstroke?
If not your in for it..
Love the plow


----------



## AMW Landscaping

Got the new plow mounted! Sorry for sideways.


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;2070277 said:


> Have u ever owned a 6.0 powerstroke?
> If not your in for it..
> Love the plow


Oh there not all that bad. They are a picky motor though.


----------



## WALKERS

AMW
Looks good


----------



## WALKERS

Flawless440;2070277 said:


> Have u ever owned a 6.0 powerstroke?
> If not your in for it..
> Love the plow


We have two of them. All chipped one needs an over haul on injectors and EGR delete.


----------



## WALKERS

*Question*

Have not used subs in years what is the going rate PER HOUR these days.
Any input is greatly appreciated


----------



## AMW Landscaping

WALKERS;2070357 said:


> Have not used subs in years what is the going rate PER HOUR these days.
> Any input is greatly appreciated


Im hearing between 65 to 75 a hour.


----------



## WALKERS

Good deal that's what I was thinking. Thanks 
You need anything and we can help let us know.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the 6z run. Off run


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the 12z. Maybe something cooking? Maybe not?


----------



## Young Pup

New plows and trucks look nice guys.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2070615 said:


> Here is the 12z. Maybe something cooking? Maybe not?


I like the 6 z much better


----------



## procuts0103

It's gotta snow sooner or later...


----------



## MahonLawnCare

nobody wants to cough up their liq cal hookup eh? i dont need much just enough to tweak some things


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I like the 06 better JP...do you know anything about what's going on with Josh at OVFC? He hasn't posted anything since like the middle of November?

Kinda weird to be putting another Ebling mount on in December in a sweatshirt sleeves rolled up and still hot with the doors open.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;2070790 said:


> I like the 06 better JP...do you know anything about what's going on with Josh at OVFC? He hasn't posted anything since like the middle of November?
> 
> Kinda weird to be putting another Ebling mount on in December in a sweatshirt sleeves rolled up and still hot with the doors open.


Sure don't. I was going to send him a message this morning on fb and forgot. I am going to do it right now. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## born2farm

MahonLawnCare;2070745 said:


> nobody wants to cough up their liq cal hookup eh? i dont need much just enough to tweak some things


We're still using up some stuff last year. We bought it with another guy from your area (Clapper). I don't know the name of the place, all I know is I went down town in Canton to pick it up. I can try and find out.


----------



## CELandscapes

Has anyone ever used a gooseneck plate that bolts into the fifth wheel rails. Trying to decide if that will work or if I should pay extra for the flip over one? Opinions?


----------



## WALKERS

CELandscapes;2070800 said:


> Has anyone ever used a gooseneck plate that bolts into the fifth wheel rails. Trying to decide if that will work or if I should pay extra for the flip over one? Opinions?


Mine is under the bed bolted to the frame of truck.


----------



## born2farm

Got everything lined up today and took a picture. This is not counting the 12-15 sub trucks we run and two more loaders that are subbed on with us. I know in the past I have gotten crap because I am young and that there is no way I can have this equipment. Everything in the photo is owned except for the two Bobcats which I rent for the winter. Also included a picture of our "fleet" from 2011/2012. Its nice to look back and see growth.


----------



## WALKERS

Pup
Sorry in advance explain map am I getting anything?


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;2070820 said:


> Pup
> Sorry in advance explain map am I getting anything?


You are fine. With the above maps, you are in an area of 1 to 5 inches right now. That is an average of both maps that will change obviously. So I am talking it with a grain of salt right now.


----------



## WALKERS

Where can I get a mini Amber/clear bar for the truck relatively cheap?


----------



## allseasons87

WALKERS;2070843 said:


> Where can I get a mini Amber/clear bar for the truck relatively cheap?


Amazon.com


----------



## AMW Landscaping

WALKERS;2070843 said:


> Where can I get a mini Amber/clear bar for the truck relatively cheap?


Tractor supply buyers mini led light bar is what i use.


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;2070819 said:


> Got everything lined up today and took a picture. This is not counting the 12-15 sub trucks we run and two more loaders that are subbed on with us. I know in the past I have gotten crap because I am young and that there is no way I can have this equipment. Everything in the photo is owned except for the two Bobcats which I rent for the winter. Also included a picture of our "fleet" from 2011/2012. Its nice to look back and see growth.


Nice pic Brock! Nice to see your growth! Everything looks great


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Looks good Brock! Are those 650 or 590 Bobcats?



Young Pup;2070792 said:


> Sure don't. I was going to send him a message this morning on fb and forgot. I am going to do it right now. Thanks for the reminder.


Report back what you find out...I've been wondering what's up since Thanksgiving or so.


----------



## WALKERS

Was just told by my wife Santa is getting me a Fenix Apollo mini bar
:bluebouncxysportxysport:bluebounc


----------



## WALKERS

Young Pup;2070834 said:


> You are fine. With the above maps, you are in an area of 1 to 5 inches right now. That is an average of both maps that will change obviously. So I am talking it with a grain of salt right now.


Does it give a window or date? 
Still learning to read them.
So it's between the 12/8 &12/24


----------



## AMW Landscaping

WALKERS;2070883 said:


> Does it give a window or date?
> Still learning to read them.
> So it's between the 12/8 &12/24


Forecasts tell me we are getting something the 21st and the 23rd but who knows with it that far out.


----------



## WALKERS

AMW Landscaping;2070893 said:


> Forecasts tell me we are getting something the 21st and the 23rd but who knows with it that far out.


Hope and pray we have to make some money back for some plow payments


----------



## AMW Landscaping

WALKERS;2070896 said:


> Hope and pray we have to make some money back for some plow payments


Haha in the same boat as you


----------



## usmcdroach

I hope we stay warm and dry as long as possible. I have 90 percent seasonal. Hell on condo said they would prefer to pay me and I not have to do anything. Another bonus to run a few of the new guys away. I think I've seen more new landscape/snow plow "companies" this year than before. Every body and their brother has a plow on this year.


----------



## procuts0103

Mostly seasonal here too with a couple great per pushes. This warm weather is definitely going to fade out the over nighters. One guy here in town bought some new stuff and I know he doesn't have much seasonal work so to bad for him!!! His prices are stupid low and killing us in what is a poor market already. 

But I would I like to get out of the house lol


----------



## usmcdroach

Yeah I got you on the getting out but after this weekend at 65 degrees we will be mowing again. The plus side to the guys with a bunch of new shiny toys is they will be mine after they can't pay the bills and gotta fire sale all the equipment !!!!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

born2farm;2070796 said:


> We're still using up some stuff last year. We bought it with another guy from your area (Clapper). I don't know the name of the place, all I know is I went down town in Canton to pick it up. I can try and find out.


any info is appreciated. i found some but it's in cleveland. canton would be super. thanks :waving:

edit: how do you like that power broom for sidewalks? i have a place that is sidewalk hell and we just use a big snowblower(heavy stuff) and backpacks (pretty much any other snow not concrete) thought about getting a broom didn't know if worth the money.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I can't imagine having a payment on a snow plow...or any piece of equipment that can only be used for snow. Unless I had seasonals to cover them and wasn't relying on the hope of snow to make the payments.


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;2070961 said:


> I can't imagine having a payment on a snow plow...or any piece of equipment that can only be used for snow. Unless I had seasonals to cover them and wasn't relying on the hope of snow to make the payments.


I bought my first plow through financing. Went on a hope and a prayer. Payment is only 112/ month figured if all else fair I'd get a part time job, that was two winters ago and god do I wish we had a year like that again.... I'd be a happy mofo


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;2070883 said:


> Does it give a window or date?
> Still learning to read them.
> So it's between the 12/8 &12/24


Closer to the 24th at the moment. Until then, boring. Had a property management call me and I got more leaf work to do. So I am good with it being still out a bit.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;2070859 said:


> Looks good Brock! Are those 650 or 590 Bobcats?
> 
> Report back what you find out...I've been wondering what's up since Thanksgiving or so.


He's ok. Just doesn't have much to report on.  He's like us, twiddling our thumbs. LOL


----------



## usmcdroach

i would never finance one either but you do what you gotta do. I don't like to finance anything. And I guess if you have been at it a while you know what to expect. I like seening the new guys at the plow shop paying for a brand new western wideout on a truck worth 5k. I was just in there getting a part and someone was picking one up. Western. Had to have the counter guy show him how to use it and take on/off truck.


----------



## Fannin76

usmcdroach;2070983 said:


> i would never finance one either but you do what you gotta do. I don't like to finance anything. And I guess if you have been at it a while you know what to expect. I like seening the new guys at the plow shop paying for a brand new western wideout on a truck worth 5k. I was just in there getting a part and someone was picking one up. Western. Had to have the counter guy show him how to use it and take on/off truck.


Haha I was that guy I need a crash course on putting it on and taking it off. 5500 plow installed on a 700 Tahoe Classic. Wish I would have gotten the v looking back but I had never plowed before I got mine. Started cutting grass and landscaping and just figured plowing went hand in hand.


----------



## hickslawns

My apologies fellas. It isn't going to snow. Just bought another backhoe. I kept reading your posts about buying new equipment would keep the snow away. We have a decent mix of per push/seasonal accounts so I don't care either way if it snows. I'll take the hit on this one if we don't see any snow. My bad.


----------



## Fannin76

hickslawns;2071077 said:


> My apologies fellas. It isn't going to snow. Just bought another backhoe. I kept reading your posts about buying new equipment would keep the snow away. We have a decent mix of per push/seasonal accounts so I don't care either way if it snows. I'll take the hit on this one if we don't see any snow. My bad.


My seasonals exactly cover my bills so extra money is good but if doesn't oh well. But really want it to snow


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;2070856 said:


> Nice pic Brock! Nice to see your growth! Everything looks great


Thank you!



John_DeereGreen;2070859 said:


> Looks good Brock! Are those 650 or 590 Bobcats


The one on the blade is a 650. The one with the pusher is a 630.



MahonLawnCare;2070954 said:


> any info is appreciated. i found some but it's in cleveland. canton would be super. thanks :waving:
> 
> edit: how do you like that power broom for sidewalks? i have a place that is sidewalk hell and we just use a big snowblower(heavy stuff) and backpacks (pretty much any other snow not concrete) thought about getting a broom didn't know if worth the money.


http://www.midwestind.com here is the company we used.

This is our first year running the power brooms. The one in the Toro will be running at one of our malls. The walk behind was originally bought for a large set of apartment complexes....we have since lost the contract, so it will be used on our normal sidewalk routes.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is a decent looking run. Our first shot of snow. Look at the dates on the top of the map. This is the timeframe.


----------



## Young Pup

And here is one more


----------



## AMW Landscaping

Young Pup;2071687 said:


> And here is one more


Liking the look of this one. So far out yet so promising


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I'm liking the look of those maps, hopefully we see a couple plowable inches. 

Second Ebling is on, just need some Timbrens to help make the 3/4 ton a little less saggy with a load of salt.


----------



## hickslawns

Ugh. Not on Christmas.


----------



## secret_weapon

I like the looks of that. Should I wash my truck? Is that good luck or bad luck?


----------



## Fannin76

I'm thinking of pulling the spreader lol


----------



## rblake

This is looking like 1997. Who needs salt ?


----------



## CELandscapes

hickslawns;2072112 said:


> Ugh. Not on Christmas.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;2072193 said:


> My thoughts exactly


All my life we've been doing Christmas not on Christmas so I say bring it on


----------



## Fannin76

rblake;2072186 said:


> This is looking like 1997. Who needs salt ?


I was 9 then refresh my memory


----------



## Young Pup

12z maps did not look good. But what do I know, got something in my eye from doing leaf work today. They may look good, but I can't tll. lol
Just spent 3 hours at the urgent car and it is stil in there. Eey doctor in the morning.


----------



## usmcdroach

Young Pup;2072233 said:


> 12z maps did not look good. But what do I know, got something in my eye from doing leaf work today. They may look good, but I can't tll. lol
> Just spent 3 hours at the urgent car and it is stil in there. Eey doctor in the morning.


Don't keep messing with it. I got something in my eye doing leaf cleanups a year ago, scratch it some and wound up scratching my cornea and it was the worst pain of my life for a week. Every time I blinked it was like pouring salt water in a open cut.


----------



## Young Pup

usmcdroach;2072239 said:


> Don't keep messing with it. I got something in my eye doing leaf cleanups a year ago, scratch it some and wound up scratching my cornea and it was the worst pain of my life for a week. Every time I blinked it was like pouring salt water in a open cut.


Oh I am feeling that pain now. Even though they numb it. I can feel something in there and they numbness is not really numbing it. LOL Eyes are watering so I hope it will finally flush out.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Picked up a new toy this week, I'm almost ready to skip winter and go straight to mulching!


----------



## Fannin76

ohiogreenworks;2072349 said:


> Picked up a new toy this week, I'm almost ready to skip winter and go straight to mulching!


Very nice!


----------



## WALKERS

Pup
Leave it alone or we will have to put a cone on you.

Wow that is a nice rig.

Yes we are all schedule next Friday evening truck wash through out OHIO
At 500 pm.


----------



## procuts0103

Washing trucks don't work... Been doing it the last 2 weeks. Gonna be 67 this weekend. It will come..... So will xmas too


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;2072356 said:


> Pup
> Leave it alone or we will have to put a cone on you.
> 
> Wow that is a nice rig.
> 
> Yes we are all schedule next Friday evening truck wash through out OHIO
> At 500 pm.


Ha, I am thinking I should wear a full size motorcycle helmet out there. Appt at 10:30. Hoping for success. Still got leaves out there. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Last nights 0z run. LOL Easy come easy go.


----------



## Maclawnco

Young Pup;2072374 said:


> Last nights 0z run. LOL Easy come easy go.


guys, just give up now. This winter isnt going to happen.


----------



## procuts0103

Global warming


----------



## born2farm

Oh it will come. Maybe not in December, but it is still early....at least I hope. I would sure like to burn up some of our salt we committed too.


----------



## Fannin76

I hope it snows I have an hoa who I really want to sign my lawn care contract. I've got the snow contract but it is a seperate contract. Anyway they said I good job this winter would increase my likelihood of getting the contract. So you see we absolutely need some snow


----------



## born2farm

Fannin76;2072392 said:


> I hope it snows I have an hoa who I really want to sign my lawn care contract. I've got the snow contract but it is a seperate contract. Anyway they said I good job this winter would increase my likelihood of getting the contract. So you see we absolutely need some snow


I'd say your doing a pretty good job keeping there property snow free right now. wesport


----------



## Fannin76

born2farm;2072397 said:


> I'd say your doing a pretty good job keeping there property snow free right now. wesport


Haha! Boom goes the dynamite


----------



## muffy189

Heck we didn't have anything Youngstown way until after Christmas last year so I'm not worried yet lol


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;2072374 said:


> Last nights 0z run. LOL Easy come easy go.


It be easy go easy come for the next week or so


----------



## Young Pup

Three more mows after the forsythia blooms.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Maclawnco;2072379 said:


> guys, just give up now. This winter isnt going to happen.


I recall reading similar thoughts around this time last year.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the 12z. Most of this snow falls after Christmas.


----------



## rblake

greenworks, does that blow mulch or just feed wheel barrows. nice looking rig.


----------



## Flawless440

I bought the first year of the mulch mules this past spring. Broke the drive chain 4 times so far.. Pretty pissed..
They have changed the design in the newer ones like yours. That Machine dose make a huge difference


----------



## ohiogreenworks

It does not blow mulch, just loads wheel barrows. Also a leaf machine. But is essentially a dump trailer too. I view it as more versatile than a blower, with a lot less moving parts. The new features they've implemented look really nice, we'll see how it does in the spring!


----------



## underESTIMATED

MahonLawnCare;2070745 said:


> nobody wants to cough up their liq cal hookup eh? i dont need much just enough to tweak some things


You want true liquid calcium, or mixture of it all? (brine).

How many gallons? I can carry 2k gallons and have roughly 4K balloons on hand of brine.


----------



## procuts0103

Snow this weekend.....


----------



## CELandscapes

procuts0103;2073386 said:


> Snow this weekend.....


As in 7 days out?


----------



## procuts0103

Yes Friday and Saturday


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;2073526 said:


> Yes Friday and Saturday


Just for you guys?


----------



## born2farm

Ya I think that snow is going to stay north of most of us.

I have a question for you guys....anybody have a rough number of hours you figure per season on plow trucks and on salt trucks?

I know my numbers, just trying to do some growth calculations and figure out some more in depth costs. Curious as to what you guys figure. Feel free to PM me and ill share my numbers if anyone is interested.


----------



## procuts0103

No clue...


----------



## Mike S

Well don't know about everyone else this is the first year ive been glad winter hasn't showed up.


----------



## procuts0103

My main sub last year had over 150 hours. Also winter never started till after xmas tho....


----------



## Dan R 4000

Mike S;2073715 said:


> Well don't know about everyone else this is the first year ive been glad winter hasn't showed up.


Same here Mike I have so much work I will be busy untill April 1st and hope to God I get it all done.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;2073715 said:


> Well don't know about everyone else this is the first year ive been glad winter hasn't showed up.


Ha, I just staked properties today.  Truck goes in for a v box tomorrow. Salt dogg 1500 from bps. Got more leaves that have finally come down. So I will go out on Wednesday after the rain brings the rest of them down.


----------



## procuts0103

Cold this weekend... Bout dam time! Then it looks like 50s next week again. WTF this is sickening !


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;2073998 said:


> Cold this weekend... Bout dam time! Then it looks like 50s next week again. WTF this is sickening !


Remember nothing happened last December either at least for us.


----------



## procuts0103

Yeah but at least we had 2 feet in November here.....


----------



## WALKERS

It was really warm right before the blizzard in the 1970s


----------



## WALKERS

Has anyone ever hooked into there factory auxiliary on their ford truck.
Is it a PITA or can you figure it out.


----------



## born2farm

WALKERS;2074249 said:


> Has anyone ever hooked into there factory auxiliary on their ford truck.
> Is it a PITA or can you figure it out.


You talking the up fitter switches ? Aux 1-4?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Sorry about the salt dogg JP...

I'm doing my part for those of us with seasonals to hold the snow off. 2 new 9.2 Boss DXTs with wings and another VBX8000.



WALKERS;2074249 said:


> Has anyone ever hooked into there factory auxiliary on their ford truck.
> Is it a PITA or can you figure it out.


Easy peasy. Just above the parking brake under the dash is the wires. They should be labeled aux 1-4.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2074336 said:


> Sorry about the salt dogg JP...
> 
> I'm doing my part for those of us with seasonals to hold the snow off. 2 new 9.2 Boss DXTs with wings and another VBX8000.
> 
> Easy peasy. Just above the parking brake under the dash is the wires. They should be labeled aux 1-4.


What he said. Easiest to pull the fuse panel out (4 12mm bolts I believe)...there's four orange wires labeled for the switches


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;2074353 said:


> What he said. Easiest to pull the fuse panel out (4 12mm bolts I believe)...there's four orange wires labeled for the switches


Mine are 4 different colors. First 2 switches are 30 or 40 amp rated. Third is 10 amps and fourth is 15. This is for the 2011-current. I can't remember colors, other than 4 is brown.


----------



## R75419

Hey guys (particularly you southern Ohio guys) on the night of December 7th we had $3000 dollars worth of tools stolen out of a job trailer in Cincinnati at a nursing home project we are doing the masonry on. I realize it's a long shot but the big items were a MK BX3 dry cut brick/paver saw, a Stihl TS400, a Bosch hammer drill and other misc items in a tan Rubbermaid tote. (A complete set of craftsman cordless tools, ramset etc.) Anyway if you guys happen to see this stuff for sale or know of its whereabouts a message on here would be very welcome. They also got ladders and propane heaters from some of the other trades that were working there as well. They broke into numerous locked areas to access the items so feel free to break them before you turn them in.


----------



## WALKERS

born2farm;2074279 said:


> You talking the up fitter switches ? Aux 1-4?


Yes exactly


----------



## WALKERS

R75419;2074389 said:


> Hey guys (particularly you southern Ohio guys) on the night of December 7th we had $3000 dollars worth of tools stolen out of a job trailer in Cincinnati at a nursing home project we are doing the masonry on. I realize it's a long shot but the big items were a MK BX3 dry cut brick/paver saw, a Stihl TS400, a Bosch hammer drill and other misc items in a tan Rubbermaid tote. (A complete set of craftsman cordless tools, ramset etc.) Anyway if you guys happen to see this stuff for sale or know of its whereabouts a message on here would be very welcome. They also got ladders and propane heaters from some of the other trades that were working there as well. They broke into numerous locked areas to access the items so feel free to break them before you turn them in.


We will keep a look out...contact the local pawns too.
Yes got the message at the end.. They tripped and fell 
Back up plan B if we find them.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2074362 said:


> Mine are 4 different colors. First 2 switches are 30 or 40 amp rated. Third is 10 amps and fourth is 15. This is for the 2011-current. I can't remember colors, other than 4 is brown.


Gotcha, never done a newer truck. On my 07's its like all orange, orange with black stripe, orange with green stripe and orange with blue stripe. Two have higher amp ratings as well


----------



## hickslawns

WALKERS;2074404 said:


> We will keep a look out...contact the local pawns too.
> Yes got the message at the end.. They tripped and fell
> Back up plan B if we find them.


Hahaha. Way to look out for a brother.

Sorry to hear you were ripped off.


----------



## procuts0103

It's 45 out today... It's actually chilly. Wow I think I'll wet my pants, it's not 70 out


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;2074794 said:


> It's 45 out today... It's actually chilly. Wow I think I'll wet my pants, it's not 70 out


Same here. 43 feels cold haha.


----------



## WALKERS

Wanting to build a receiver hitch mounted back up lights.
Plug it into the 7 pin hook up so when I go into reverse they come on.
Or use one of factory 30 amp switches in the truck. That way I can turn it off and on. 
We won't have a spreader in this truck this your strictly pushing.
Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## WALKERS

Something like this
Have any of you made or have this?


----------



## WALKERS

Anybody looking for 06 tow mirrors for Dodge Big horn let me know have a set for $150.00


----------



## justgeorge

WALKERS;2074972 said:


> Wanting to build a receiver hitch mounted back up lights.
> Plug it into the 7 pin hook up so when I go into reverse they come on.
> Or use one of factory 30 amp switches in the truck. That way I can turn it off and on.
> We won't have a spreader in this truck this your strictly pushing.
> Any ideas would be appreciated.


It's not cheap, but this is awesome.
Click here


----------



## WALKERS

George
I wonder if I will have $300 in one if I build it. I know the LEDs would be $50 for the pair. My time of welding and parts wire, 7 pin connector etc. 
Might be better off with that one.
Does any one own one? Is it bright?


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the new spreader. And the 4 wheeler


----------



## WALKERS

Nice PUP is that a two yarder


----------



## rblake

i do not see anything for at least two weeks.


----------



## justgeorge

WALKERS;2075660 said:


> George
> I wonder if I will have $300 in one if I build it. I know the LEDs would be $50 for the pair. My time of welding and parts wire, 7 pin connector etc.
> Might be better off with that one.
> Does any one own one? Is it bright?


I have one, it's quite bright. The other advantages are the center Amber flashing strobe, and the fact that the white lights swivel so if you back into a snow bank they won't break.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;2075798 said:


> Nice PUP is that a two yarder


Thanks. 1.5 yarder.


----------



## WALKERS

George
Where did you get yours?


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;2075856 said:


> Thanks. 1.5 yarder.


That's the 6 foot one?


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;2075912 said:


> That's the 6 foot one?


Overall length is 7.5 feet.


----------



## justgeorge

WALKERS;2075878 said:


> George
> Where did you get yours?


I think they're only available online thru that link.


----------



## procuts0103

Let's get back on track... Under a lake effect storm warning. Maybe a few inches!!! Finally!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;2076386 said:


> Let's get back on track... Under a lake effect storm warning. Maybe a few inches!!! Finally!


Lucky!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CELandscapes

procuts0103;2076386 said:


> Let's get back on track... Under a lake effect storm warning. Maybe a few inches!!! Finally!


I could use some practice need any help?


----------



## born2farm

CELandscapes;2076399 said:


> I could use some practice need any help?


What he said. I got some new guys to train!


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;2076399 said:


> I could use some practice need any help?


I was thinking the same thing it's just so far though


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;2076506 said:


> I was thinking the same thing it's just so far though


It's only four hours.


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;2076516 said:


> It's only four hours.


That's a lot of fuel in my v10


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;2076517 said:


> That's a lot of fuel in my v10


Should of got a diesel


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;2076521 said:


> Should of got a diesel


I almost did but had to go get my money. He said he lived on Gettysburg so I wasn't taking cash with me and he sold it when I went to get the money


----------



## procuts0103

Don't worry guys I'm sure it won't amount to anything...


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;2075989 said:


> Overall length is 7.5 feet.


Congrats JP.. no more humping bags.. Keep your salt prices the same, you will make a killing buying bulk.

How are you storing bulk and loading it?


----------



## born2farm

Just followed ODOT pre treating. Am i missing something in the forcast


----------



## procuts0103

Nope... They did all the roads here yesterday morning while it was 46 degrees out. I would love to choke the director of road department. Why in the world would you be wasting tax payers money when it's 46 degrees out???? Stupid!


----------



## novawagonmaster

procuts0103;2076707 said:


> Nope... They did all the roads here yesterday morning while it was 46 degrees out. I would love to choke the director of road department. Why in the world would you be wasting tax payers money when it's 46 degrees out???? Stupid!


That's my fault. I washed all of the cars this week. Nothing pisses me off more than cleaning the cars up on nice winter days only to have ODOT pre-treating the roads. I'd rather have snow covered roads than rusted out cars.


----------



## born2farm

procuts0103;2076707 said:


> Nope... They did all the roads here yesterday morning while it was 46 degrees out. I would love to choke the director of road department. Why in the world would you be wasting tax payers money when it's 46 degrees out???? Stupid!


There saying chance of scattered snow flurries here. Yet a week ago when the overpasses were a sheet of ice due to fog there wasn't a state truck in site


----------



## allseasons87

Visiting the in-laws here in NE Ohio in geneva about a mile off the lake. Lake effect FTW! Not a lot on the ground but nice to see these squalls come through. Would love to be seeing this back home in Delaware.


----------



## procuts0103

We plow the giant eagle there in Geneva. My loader guy has been pushing since midnight it's coming down so hard


----------



## born2farm

procuts0103;2077218 said:


> We plow the giant eagle there in Geneva. My loader guy has been pushing since midnight it's coming down so hard


Nice. We had some flurries off and on over night. Nothing to loose sleep over. Headed out to a training fire now for the fire department


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;2077218 said:


> We plow the giant eagle there in Geneva. My loader guy has been pushing since midnight it's coming down so hard


Nice! Im not even 5 minutes from there.


----------



## Flawless440

Should have took the wideout with you John. Could have got some push time with that new truck.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;2077268 said:


> Should have took the wideout with you John. Could have got some push time with that new truck.


Haha I thought the same thing. The new truck has a blizzard speedwing on it. Itchin to use it! Sucks seeing plow trucks working and I'm on the sidelines


----------



## Dan R 4000

muffy189 did you do any salting last night we made a run


----------



## muffy189

Dan R 4000;2077438 said:


> muffy189 did you do any salting last night we made a run


No I went out this morning but everything was dry


----------



## procuts0103

Wow that was wet and heavy... But fun lol. We averaged around 6 inches in some spots and close to a foot in favored lake effect band areas.

I see a big warm up next week for xmas. Go figure. They are saying 60 next week. Wtf


----------



## allseasons87

Looks like a chance on the 28th for us central ohio guys. Far out but nice to see something on the forecast.


----------



## procuts0103

allseasons87;2077757 said:


> Looks like a chance on the 28th for us central ohio guys. Far out but nice to see something on the forecast.


Far out.... I'm sure it will change 10 times before it actually gets here.

I can tell you northeast boys one thing, the wife and I are taking the kids to Disney middle part of January. Hold on tight and stock up on salt cause you know dam well it's gonna snow like a *****!


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;2077757 said:


> Looks like a chance on the 28th for us central ohio guys. Far out but nice to see something on the forecast.


Heck lock it in. Only 8 days away.  j/k


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;2077927 said:


> Heck lock it in. Only 8 days away.  j/k


Also, December 31st, and January 1st-4th a time to watch. PV is under attack!


----------



## allseasons87

JP you agree models showing a significant pattern change around new years?


----------



## kc2006

Everything I've been watching shows highs in the low to mid 40's thru January 3rd. The one guy I actually trust is saying no big pattern changes till most likely miid Jan. And even then it'll probably be like it's been where we have warm streaks and then just a few cold days. 

All hail the seasonal contracts.


----------



## procuts0103

All hail the seasonals... Till next year when they say hell no... We want per time.


----------



## WALKERS

Found this 
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/mat/5310489977.html
Salt for 105 a ton plus skid salt and Magic salt


----------



## allseasons87

kc2006;2078145 said:


> Everything I've been watching shows highs in the low to mid 40's thru January 3rd. The one guy I actually trust is saying no big pattern changes till most likely miid Jan. And even then it'll probably be like it's been where we have warm streaks and then just a few cold days.
> 
> All hail the seasonal contracts.


It will definitely take its time, but change is occurring. Won't happen over night... Always a couple week lag in the atmosphere when there is a change. I would say were locked into a more favorable pattern in mid january, but it sure as hell looks like it's on its way around the new year.


----------



## hickslawns

I'll take the no snow. Not many of us enjoy plowing on Christmas. Before is fine by me. After is fine by me. My kids don't believe in SC anymore, but I still want to be with them on the holidays.


----------



## allseasons87

hickslawns;2078236 said:


> I'll take the no snow. Not many of us enjoy plowing on Christmas. Before is fine by me. After is fine by me. My kids don't believe in SC anymore, but I still want to be with them on the holidays.


Completely agree.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;2078018 said:


> JP you agree models showing a significant pattern change around new years?


Yes, I am seeing signaling of changes. But I want to stay cautious and not get my hopes up. I just hope the signs stay there and not disappear.


----------



## muffy189

Wouldn't surprise me if we are plowing into most of March


----------



## Fannin76

I just want a couple storms so I can buy mulch and a mower!


----------



## Flawless440

Can't believe the storm that hammered the West coast.. Crazy bad..

This rain we are having for the next week would have been a monster for us..


----------



## procuts0103

The lake is warm and wide open... I'm sure we will get it!


----------



## KevinClark

Young Pup;2077927 said:


> Heck lock it in. Only 8 days away.  j/k


How are you Young Pup. Been a year or so since we talked last.


----------



## rblake

anyone use a broom for sidewalks ? just picked up the racino. going to mount a broom on my mt 52 bobcat. need some fabricating help


----------



## ohiogreenworks

rblake;2080132 said:


> anyone use a broom for sidewalks ? just picked up the racino. going to mount a broom on my mt 52 bobcat. need some fabricating help


Nice pick up! What's the deal with them making such a late decision? I've been wanting to try walk behind brooms on walks just haven't pulled the trigger, they're kind of pricy for such a dedicated piece of equipment. I'm sure it will do well if you can fabricate it


----------



## born2farm

rblake;2080132 said:


> anyone use a broom for sidewalks ? just picked up the racino. going to mount a broom on my mt 52 bobcat. need some fabricating help


We fabbed one up for our toro groundmaster and bought some walk behind brooms. First year for them.

Surprised an account like that has waited this long


----------



## Fannin76

rblake;2080132 said:


> anyone use a broom for sidewalks ? just picked up the racino. going to mount a broom on my mt 52 bobcat. need some fabricating help


Thought about bidding it but figured id be sitting at the slots more so then the plow truck


----------



## Maclawnco

rblake;2080132 said:


> anyone use a broom for sidewalks ? just picked up the racino. going to mount a broom on my mt 52 bobcat. need some fabricating help


Congrats on the new account. We have a small tractor just for booming walks. Works fantastic.


----------



## rblake

I also wondered about the timing. My came in yesterday. Worked a little them this morning. This unit is suppose to hang also. I could hang it from the underside of the bracket that I made. I will try to attach pictures later. not cooperating


----------



## WALKERS

Merry Christmas felas


----------



## Fannin76

WALKERS;2080872 said:


> Merry Christmas felas


Merry Christmas to you as well


----------



## born2farm

Merry Christmas guys, enjoy the family time. It may snow one of these days


----------



## muffy189

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## Young Pup

Merry Christmas guys. Ready for bed. But the day is not done.


----------



## Young Pup

KevinClark;2079981 said:


> How are you Young Pup. Been a year or so since we talked last.


Doing good. How about you?


----------



## WALKERS

What every body get for Christmas?


----------



## procuts0103

So enough of this Christmas, where is the snow and when we getting some?


----------



## CELandscapes

procuts0103;2082057 said:


> So enough of this Christmas, where is the snow and when we getting some?


It's all in Amarillo.


----------



## procuts0103

CELandscapes;2082086 said:


> It's all in Amarillo.


What a joke... Guys up here are starving and Texas is getting snow and don't even know what to do with it!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;2082213 said:


> What a joke... Guys up here are starving and Texas is getting snow and don't even know what to do with it!


Yea Christmas wipped me out so I'm starving until the 15th


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;2081631 said:


> What every body get for Christmas?


Apparently I don't believe in Santa Claus anymore. I got underwear. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Well, Josh from Ohio valley is starting to post again. All this rain and storms are signaling changes ahead for us. Be patient it will come. This down is nice. Get to recharge the batteries.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2082340 said:


> Apparently I don't believe in Santa Claus anymore. I got underwear. LOL


New under wear is my favorite


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2082342 said:


> Well, Josh from Ohio valley is starting to post again. All this rain and storms are signaling changes ahead for us. Be patient it will come. This down is nice. Get to recharge the batteries.


A change for spring lol


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2082344 said:


> New under wear is my favorite


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2082345 said:


> A change for spring lol


Still have not cleaned up the mowers. Maybe I will start cutting grass again.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2082352 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


This was a serious statement. Nothing like new socks and under wear


----------



## procuts0103

Mowers have been in the trailer since November. I refuse to mow in December. It's winter time. Bring the snow. A lot of people other than plowers are depending on the white stuff! I hope it snows till April!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;2082364 said:


> Mowers have been in the trailer since November. I refuse to mow in December. It's winter time. Bring the snow. A lot of people other than plowers are depending on the white stuff! I hope it snows till April!


It's coming man I was stressing bad about it but have accepted I can't control it. Stress level is way down.


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2082356 said:


> This was a serious statement. Nothing like new socks and under wear


:waving::waving::waving: Glad I got them, as I won't have to go to the mall for awhile.


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;2082364 said:


> Mowers have been in the trailer since November. I refuse to mow in December. It's winter time. Bring the snow. A lot of people other than plowers are depending on the white stuff! I hope it snows till April!


I am not mowing this week. Maybe next week.  It will be January then. LOL Seriously, after reading the latest from Josh, I feel we will see the change. Hang in there. If nothing else, I am just amazed at how green the grass is at the end of December.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2082368 said:


> :waving::waving::waving: Glad I got them, as I won't have to go to the mall for awhile.


Yea I wear mine out lol working. I never buy them, always know they are coming for Christmas


----------



## CELandscapes

Young Pup;2082369 said:


> I am not mowing this week. Maybe next week.  It will be January then. LOL Seriously, after reading the latest from Josh, I feel we will see the change. Hang in there. If nothing else, I am just amazed at how green the grass is at the end of December.


I cut last week and cleaned everything and put away with fresh oil. The cold temps next week should shut grass down finally. I'm glad for a break from mowings and some down time.


----------



## born2farm

Anybody else feel less prepared on a year like this than on a year with early snow?

I think alot of it is the fact that we have so many new guys because of the seasonal nature of being snow only. I never feel completely ready until everything gets pushed once.

I keep finding myself looking ahead to next season all ready because it feels like spring.


----------



## Fannin76

born2farm;2082543 said:


> Anybody else feel less prepared on a year like this than on a year with early snow?
> 
> I think alot of it is the fact that we have so many new guys because of the seasonal nature of being snow only. I never feel completely ready until everything gets pushed once.
> 
> I keep finding myself looking ahead to next season all ready because it feels like spring.


Yea I'd like to get an easy run in to just make sure everything is going to hold up


----------



## muffy189

born2farm;2082543 said:


> Anybody else feel less prepared on a year like this than on a year with early snow?
> 
> I think alot of it is the fact that we have so many new guys because of the seasonal nature of being snow only. I never feel completely ready until everything gets pushed once.
> 
> I keep finding myself looking ahead to next season all ready because it feels like spring.


Oh ya I bought a new spreader and haven't wired it up yet


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;2082543 said:


> Anybody else feel less prepared on a year like this than on a year with early snow?


Yes, and even more so because I have a feeling the first snow, we're going to get hammered.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2082745 said:


> Yes, and even more so because I have a feeling the first snow, we're going to get hammered.


Ya. I mean equipment wise i think were good, but you never know. I just want a Saturday night, 2in push to start lol


----------



## CELandscapes

born2farm;2082747 said:


> Ya. I mean equipment wise i think were good, but you never know. I just want a Saturday night, 2in push to start lol


Now we're going to get a rush hour snow


----------



## John_DeereGreen

CELandscapes;2082756 said:


> Now we're going to get a rush hour snow


You mean like every damn snow we got last year?


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;2082575 said:


> Oh ya I bought a new spreader and haven't wired it up yet


Ha, my new spreader is still sitting on the truck. Never took it off from picking it up two weeks ago??? Can't remember when I picked it up.


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;2082756 said:


> Now we're going to get a rush hour snow


You hold your tounge


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2082762 said:


> You mean like every damn snow we got last year?


Either they were rush hour snows or sunday snows


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;2082763 said:


> Ha, my new spreader is still sitting on the truck. Never took it off from picking it up two weeks ago??? Can't remember when I picked it up.


My new SnowEx 1075 is still in my garage on the skid in the box wrapped in plastic wrap, since it was delivered in mid November. And I'd be perfectly happy if that's where it sat all winter. I already mowed most lawns an extra 2-3 cuts this fall, and if I'm mowing mid March like 2 years ago instead of 2nd week of April I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## Fannin76

justgeorge;2082819 said:


> My new SnowEx 1075 is still in my garage on the skid in the box wrapped in plastic wrap, since it was delivered in mid November. And I'd be perfectly happy if that's where it sat all winter. I already mowed most lawns an extra 2-3 cuts this fall, and if I'm mowing mid March like 2 years ago instead of 2nd week of April I'd be a happy camper.


I wouldn't mind mowing in march


----------



## CELandscapes

John_DeereGreen;2082762 said:


> You mean like every damn snow we got last year?


It makes things way more interesting


----------



## procuts0103

Little sleet here...


----------



## KevinClark

Young Pup;2081324 said:


> Doing good. How about you?


We're hanging in there. Hope you had a great Christmas. I'm trying to figure out how to PM you so I can send you my email address so I can talk with you. However, I'm trying to figure this out on my phone to send the PM lol.


----------



## CELandscapes

KevinClark;2083456 said:


> We're hanging in there. Hope you had a great Christmas. I'm trying to figure out how to PM you so I can send you my email address so I can talk with you. However, I'm trying to figure this out on my phone to send the PM lol.


Click on his name and it'll let you.


----------



## Fannin76

Soooooo bored!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maclawnco

Fannin76;2084126 said:


> Soooooo bored!!!!!!!!


So what can YOU do to advance your business in this down time? I'm super thankful for this time to truly focus.


----------



## Fannin76

Maclawnco;2084246 said:


> So what can YOU do to advance your business in this down time? I'm super thankful for this time to truly focus.


I've been mower shopping, measuring properties, writing bids, going to do some mulch blower training after the first of the year if it's mild.


----------



## Young Pup

Just got a call to go out do some more leaf work???? The yard was spotless when I left it. Must have come in off the neighbors yards. I guess I will lose some weight I put on this past week. LOL


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;2084310 said:


> Just got a call to go out do some more leaf work???? The yard was spotless when I left it. Must have come in off the neighbors yards. I guess I will lose some weight I put on this past week. LOL


Come get my truck, the leaf loader is still hooked up! I need to get that stuff switched over sometime soon...

Think I may slam out a couple retaining walls right after the 1st.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;2084377 said:


> Come get my truck, the leaf loader is still hooked up! I need to get that stuff switched over sometime soon...
> 
> Think I may slam out a couple retaining walls right after the 1st.


Trash cans and a tarp is all I will need there. Hopefully I will go up there tomorrow. Too windy today. I should just tell him no. 45 minutes to an hour of work total. Full hour just for going up.


----------



## jk4718

Just checked the gfs out to 384 and it's bone dry and the news is saying 40's again next week. I still need to hook up plows and buy two salters so I guess that I still have time. I am so tempted to start another patio, but I know it will changed and I will get frozen out if I do. 

While we wait who wants to play a game? I spy the color green....Give up? It's my grass, that almost needs mowed now.


----------



## Fannin76

jk4718;2084553 said:


> Just checked the gfs out to 384 and it's bone dry and the news is saying 40's again next week. I still need to hook up plows and buy two salters so I guess that I still have time. I am so tempted to start another patio, but I know it will changed and I will get frozen out if I do.
> 
> While we wait who wants to play a game? I spy the color green....Give up? It's my grass, that almost needs mowed now.


My grass 100% needs mowed but mowers are up until at least march take that back buying one in a few weeks may mow my yard with that when I get it


----------



## jk4718

Fannin76;2084606 said:


> My grass 100% needs mowed but mowers are up until at least march take that back buying one in a few weeks may mow my yard with that when I get it


I would pay one of you guys to mow, but the wife won't let me. My little honda push is sitting on a shelf in my home garage to make room for my shiny new sk750. Now way am I letting that sit at the shop out of sight. Lol


----------



## CELandscapes

jk4718;2084609 said:


> I would pay one of you guys to mow, but the wife won't let me. My little honda push is sitting on a shelf in my home garage to make room for my shiny new sk750. Now way am I letting that sit at the shop out of sight. Lol


I'll trade you a cut for that 750


----------



## jk4718

CELandscapes;2084614 said:


> I'll trade you a cut for that 750


Got pissed off at my guys when the left for lunch one day. Had the damn thing parked in the street with the keys in it, so there was your best chance. Appppppparently it was was of mean of me to say that I would trade all of them for the machine. Lol


----------



## CELandscapes

jk4718;2084618 said:


> Got pissed off at my guys when the left for lunch one day. Had the damn thing parked in the street with the keys in it, so there was your best chance. Appppppparently it was was of mean of me to say that I would trade all of them for the machine. Lol


Better to say that than it happen again and lose that machine.


----------



## cornbinder

born2farm;2082786 said:


> Either they were rush hour snows or sunday snows


Hey john Deere green, I work for Scott's lawn care out of Wooster , I manage the Ashland co. Branch.I'm Tu- tone , jd green & allis chalmers orange. lol I work for Scott's lawn care, I'm not farmiliar with you...?? Pete


----------



## Fannin76

Weather underground is showing snow on the 8th I'm sure it's a glitch. But 10 days out I'm sure it'll me 70 and sunny.


----------



## born2farm

Why is ODOT out pre treating?


----------



## procuts0103

Guys gotta get hours! Lol


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;2084432 said:


> Trash cans and a tarp is all I will need there. Hopefully I will go up there tomorrow. Too windy today. I should just tell him no. 45 minutes to an hour of work total. Full hour just for going up.


I just got a call like that too. It's something to do at least.


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;2084553 said:


> Just checked the gfs out to 384 and it's bone dry and the news is saying 40's again next week. I still need to hook up plows and buy two salters so I guess that I still have time. I am so tempted to start another patio, but I know it will changed and I will get frozen out if I do.
> 
> While we wait who wants to play a game? I spy the color green....Give up? It's my grass, that almost needs mowed now.


You going to start salting this season??


----------



## triplestrokes

Is it ever gonna snow around here.


----------



## Fannin76

triplestrokes;2085263 said:


> Is it ever gonna snow around here.


Absolutely not


----------



## usmcdroach

Looking at 45 days out. I know this will change 45 times but there's about 5 days with chance of snow. I really do love it. But commercial places that pay 12 equal payment are calling for me to come do something. My contract is fully fulfilled what am I supposed to do? Ha last week we stopped by and blew off the sidewalks of dust since we were in the area. Great time to finish my half finished patio. Good luck guys


----------



## Fannin76

triplestrokes;2085263 said:


> Is it ever gonna snow around here.


Where you from triplestrokes


----------



## triplestrokes

Milford area.


----------



## Fannin76

triplestrokes;2085332 said:


> Milford area.


Nice I've got family in blanchester


----------



## triplestrokes

Im 15 mins from Blan, are you in the Dayton area?


----------



## Fannin76

triplestrokes;2085337 said:


> Im 15 mins from Blan, are you in the Dayton area?


Yes sir I was in milforn last week for a viewing that place is terrible around rush hour


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;2084994 said:


> I just got a call like that too. It's something to do at least.


Should have done it today. Had to much going on. Will do it next year.


----------



## Young Pup

According to Josh, keep an eye on the 10th of January time frame


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2085350 said:


> According to Josh, keep an eye on the 10th of January time frame


I'm calling bs already!


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2085355 said:


> I'm calling bs already!


Remember thats "time frame "


----------



## born2farm

We have some freezing drizzle at the moment. Going to take a look at some walks. My truck had a good coating of ice on it


----------



## Young Pup

Drizzle here too. Not freezing though. Just got back from taking my brother to the airport. Everything just damp


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;2085411 said:


> Drizzle here too. Not freezing though. Just got back from taking my brother to the airport. Everything just damp


Ya nothing to do here really. Threw some CC down on some handicapp ramps at one of our big seasonals


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;2085210 said:


> You going to start salting this season??


Unfortunately yes. I haven't salted in 8 years and fell in love with not getting out of the truck. I hedged my bets on this winter sucking for plowing and picked up a salt sub route for both trucks. Now I need to buy two tailgate salters to get started. Thought about bulk, but I'm only dropping a ton per event so it's not worth the investment. The f350 dump may look pretty silly with a dinky tailgate on it, but I don't want to trash that truck with salt when I may a hell of a lot more off of pavers with it.


----------



## born2farm

Unless things dry up im going to get to salt some stuff tonight


----------



## Young Pup

Just had an impressive snow shower here in Grandview.


----------



## CELandscapes

Young Pup;2085530 said:


> Just had an impressive snow shower here in Grandview.


Just drove thru a whiteout close to the Ohio Indiana border.


----------



## WALKERS

When I came out of the gun range it was flurries then stopped.


----------



## WALKERS

Four Strokes we are in Loveland/ Goshen area. Welcome to the site neighbor. 
:waving::waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Happy New Year guys. See ya next year.


----------



## muffy189

Well I broke down today and decided to buy my first V Box spreader. I can't wait to get the chance to use it


----------



## Fannin76

muffy189;2085896 said:


> Well I broke down today and decided to buy my first V Box spreader. I can't wait to get the chance to use it


Well that's it it'll never snow now.


----------



## muffy189

Fannin76;2085925 said:


> Well that's it it'll never snow now.


Thanks Aaron that's been my thoughts lately also


----------



## Fannin76

muffy189;2085931 said:


> Thanks Aaron that's been my thoughts lately also


Well congrats on the new v box I picked up my first one this year as well. I like only paying 5 cents a pound for salt.


----------



## born2farm

Out spot salting some retail stuff this morning. Out snooping on some competitors lots ane looks like some of them got full salts in yesterday


----------



## Young Pup

New Year, new look. Maybe the gfs is starting to catch on to the changes that lie ahead.


----------



## muffy189

lets hope JP we need it well I do anyhow lol


----------



## Young Pup

I am ready to get going now. Holidays are almost over. Need to put the mowers away and test the plows though. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Ok getting ready to go to a friends for the game. But 12 hours later same times as above.


----------



## procuts0103

Full salt here about 1/2 inch on the ground... Still snowing


----------



## Fannin76

Have these maps made everyone kick it into gear? I was thinking about putting the swingaway spreader and blade put on tomorrow so that truck can just sit.


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2086313 said:


> Have these maps made everyone kick it into gear? I was thinking about putting the swingaway spreader and blade put on tomorrow so that truck can just sit.


 I will start looking at stuff on Sunday or Monday.  Watching some more football today. Hoping today's games are better than yesterday.


----------



## born2farm

Fannin76;2086313 said:


> Have these maps made everyone kick it into gear? I was thinking about putting the swingaway spreader and blade put on tomorrow so that truck can just sit.


Weve pretty much been ready, but we are doing a few odds an end things that I have been putting off.


----------



## Young Pup

24 hours from the last map pictures I posted. I looked at the model run today and the timing needs to be fined tuned as we are still 10 days out from the picutres below. I like what I see compared to the December look we had.


----------



## Young Pup

Someone in the western part of the state might see some lake effect snow coming in from Lake *ichigan.  through Indiana Monday afternoon and evening


----------



## WALKERS

Ok Two way radios anyone use them. If so what brand and reviews. Thanks in advance


----------



## born2farm

WALKERS;2086772 said:


> Ok Two way radios anyone use them. If so what brand and reviews. Thanks in advance


We use motorolas. Use them year round on the farm, plus its all we use in the fire department. Initially the cost is high, and we pay a set fee each year for our own channel


----------



## Fannin76

Anyone have a boss 13 pin straight blade controller for cheap or that I can borrow until I find mine? It's missing and pissing me off so bad I can't even see straight. Thanks


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;2086871 said:


> Anyone have a boss 13 pin straight blade controller for cheap or that I can borrow until I find mine? It's missing and pissing me off so bad I can't even see straight. Thanks


I've got one you can borrow


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;2086890 said:


> I've got one you can borrow


Life saver


----------



## Young Pup

Someone will be salting in the western part of Ohio. Some will be plowing in the north east corner of ohio. Where the snow bands line up will be the question.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is what the nam snowfall map looks like for 24 hours out.


----------



## procuts0103

They put us in a lake effect snow watch...


----------



## Young Pup

Have fun with plowing.


----------



## kc2006

Keep it up there. Don't let those bands get past you. Or let them kick over into PA.


----------



## procuts0103

What? You guys don't want snow??? I still have 400 tons of salt to go thru hahah I need to get working!


----------



## Young Pup

Never said I didn't want snow. I want to get out and play. Wait, I mean "work". LOL


----------



## kc2006

I'd rather keep sitting home making money.


----------



## procuts0103

I agree it's nice to sit home and make money but customers are not going to go with seasonals again next year if they paid all this money and didn't need service. I don't care how good you are or how high profile the customer is. Money is money and they don't wanna spend it if they don't have to. So we need some snow to keep the average and make them want to keep the seasonal contract.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the gfs 24 hours out.


----------



## muffy189

I'm definitely ready for some snow. Even an inch is fine with me


----------



## Young Pup

I would like to try my v box out. :waving:


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;2087211 said:


> I would like to try my v box out. :waving:


Yes I would lol.


----------



## Fannin76

muffy189;2087245 said:


> Yes I would lol.


If I got salt tonight would it be ok in my spreader over night


----------



## kc2006

If it's dry and covered you'll be ok. Any moisture in it and you'll get boned. The worst thing with bulk is letting it sit out, so frustrating to be out and dealing with **** sticking in the bed.


----------



## Fannin76

kc2006;2087385 said:


> If it's dry and covered you'll be ok. Any moisture in it and you'll get boned. The worst thing with bulk is letting it sit out, so frustrating to be out and dealing with **** sticking in the bed.


If I keep it covered with a tarp will it be ok?


----------



## kc2006

Should be as long as the salt is real dry. I just keep mine tarped and keep it inside when I can.


----------



## Young Pup

Of course let's make the first run at rush hour. 

SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
430 PM EST SUN JAN 3 2016

INZ050-058-059-066-073>075-080-KYZ089>100-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-
051>056-060>065-070>074-077>082-088-040930-
WAYNE-FAYETTE-UNION-FRANKLIN-RIPLEY-DEARBORN-OHIO-SWITZERLAND-
CARROLL-GALLATIN-BOONE-KENTON-CAMPBELL-OWEN-GRANT-PENDLETON-
BRACKEN-ROBERTSON-MASON-LEWIS-HARDIN-MERCER-AUGLAIZE-DARKE-SHELBY-
LOGAN-DELAWARE-MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-MADISON-LICKING-PREBLE-
MONTGOMERY-GREENE-PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-BUTLER-WARREN-CLINTON-ROSS-
HOCKING-HAMILTON-CLERMONT-BROWN-HIGHLAND-ADAMS-PIKE-SCIOTO-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...RICHMOND...CONNERSVILLE...LIBERTY...
BROOKVILLE...BATESVILLE...MILAN...VERSAILLES...OSGOOD...BRIGHT...
LAWRENCEBURG...HIDDEN VALLEY...GREENDALE...AURORA...DILLSBORO...
RISING SUN...PATRIOT...CARROLLTON...VEVAY...WARSAW...FLORENCE...
BURLINGTON...OAKBROOK...COVINGTON...ERLANGER...INDEPENDENCE...
NEWPORT...FORT THOMAS...ALEXANDRIA...HIGHLAND HEIGHTS...
BELLEVUE...OWENTON...WILLIAMSTOWN...CRITTENDEN...DRY RIDGE...
FALMOUTH...BUTLER...AUGUSTA...BROOKSVILLE...MOUNT OLIVET...
MAYSVILLE...VANCEBURG...KENTON...ADA...CELINA...COLDWATER...
WAPAKONETA...ST. MARYS...NEW BREMEN...MINSTER...GREENVILLE...
SIDNEY...BELLEFONTAINE...MARYSVILLE...DELAWARE...TROY...PIQUA...
TIPP CITY...URBANA...SPRINGFIELD...LONDON...JEFFERSON...
PLAIN CITY...COLUMBUS...NEWARK...EATON...CAMDEN...DAYTON...
KETTERING...BEAVERCREEK...FAIRBORN...XENIA...JEFFERSONVILLE...
BLOOMINGBURG...CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER...PICKERINGTON...
HAMILTON...MIDDLETOWN...FAIRFIELD...OXFORD...MASON...LEBANON...
LANDEN...SPRINGBORO...FRANKLIN...WILMINGTON...BLANCHESTER...
CHILLICOTHE...LOGAN...CINCINNATI...MILFORD...SUMMERSIDE...
MOUNT CARMEL...MOUNT REPOSE...WITHAMSVILLE...MULBERRY...
DAY HEIGHTS...GEORGETOWN...MOUNT ORAB...RIPLEY...ABERDEEN...
HILLSBORO...GREENFIELD...WEST UNION...MANCHESTER...PEEBLES...
SEAMAN...WINCHESTER...PIKETON...PORTSMOUTH...WHEELERSBURG
430 PM EST SUN JAN 3 2016

THE FIRST MEASURABLE SNOW OF THE SEASON WILL BE OCCURRING DURING
THE MORNING COMMUTE FOR MUCH OF THE REGION. SNOW SHOWERS WILL FORM
DOWN WIND OF LAKE MICHIGAN AND ARE EXPECTED TO BRING A DUSTING TO
A HALF INCH OF SNOW TO EVERYONE...WITH UP TO AN INCH POSSIBLE
ALONG A LINE RUNNING FROM RICHMOND INDIANA TO MAYSVILLE KENTUCKY.
THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN LATE TONIGHT...WITH THE HEAVIEST
SNOWFALL PEAKING AROUND DAYBREAK. BE PREPARED FOR POTENTIAL
PROBLEMS ASSOCIATED WITH RUSH HOUR AND SNOWFALL.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Please not another season of rush hour storms...


----------



## Young Pup

Maybe it won't happen?


----------



## Young Pup

Spitting snow here. Was outside a few minutes ago and go hit in the face.


----------



## born2farm

Spitting snow here too. We went out a ran some brine on a few lots. I sure hope were not getting into this rush hour Snow crap


----------



## Fannin76

I really need a shop to work in just changed a serpentine belt in the cold and dark. Something with a lift would be nice lol


----------



## procuts0103

Ok... So we were supposed to get 3 to 6. Then they lowered it to 2 to 4. Now they just lowered it again 1 to 3 now. So me and the guys are sitting here at the shop just waiting for this huge storm you know snow watch and all. Wtf! These guys love to hype up any potential of anything and it's getting sickening. Time to go home screw this!


----------



## born2farm

procuts0103;2087763 said:


> Ok... So we were supposed to get 3 to 6. Then they lowered it to 2 to 4. Now they just lowered it again 1 to 3 now. So me and the guys are sitting here at the shop just waiting for this huge storm you know snow watch and all. Wtf! These guys love to hype up any potential of anything and it's getting sickening. Time to go home screw this!


You guys getting anything up there at the moment? Radar looks to be doing something.


----------



## buckhigh

procuts0103;2087763 said:


> Ok... So we were supposed to get 3 to 6. Then they lowered it to 2 to 4. Now they just lowered it again 1 to 3 now. So me and the guys are sitting here at the shop just waiting for this huge storm you know snow watch and all. Wtf! These guys love to hype up any potential of anything and it's getting sickening. Time to go home screw this!


Green grass here on the near west side of Cleveland. The local guys are all over the place on accumulation totals. My head is spinning trying to keep up. Who lowered Ashtabula county to 1-3? I thought you guys were under a warning for 6+??


----------



## Young Pup

No snow. Woke up at 2am looked out and nothing. Laid back down thinking i set the alarm for 4. Nope woke up 20 minutes ago. Good thing it didn't snow


----------



## born2farm

Nothing here either. Went out and checked things this morning. Still saying we could see some showers later on


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Got up at 2am, road covered. Called in everyone and headed out at 330am. Checked everything, about half were covered. Very sharp cutoffs where it actually accumulated. Made a few bucks and got some quick practice in, not too bad


----------



## buckhigh

Woke up every hour to check radar and look outside. Nothing. And they were calling for 4" lol. Just got home from driving my gf to work downtown. Saw a lot of nice shiny equipment dropping salt on dry pavement


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I love getting up every hour for nothing...

1-2 they forecast for overnight may have been accurate if they were forecasting in millimeters.


----------



## born2farm

Heavy flurries here. Lots and walks covering slowly. Should get a salt run on anything we didnt brine


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;2087994 said:


> Heavy flurries here. Lots and walks covering slowly. Should get a salt run on anything we didnt brine


X2. It snowed hard for about 20 minutes but now it's back to just flurries.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;2087994 said:


> Heavy flurries here. Lots and walks covering slowly. Should get a salt run on anything we didnt brine


Must be coming my way. As I see it is getting dark north of me.


----------



## Dan R 4000

They were calling for up to 1" for us then I saw at 9:30 pm 3-6" so moved equipment till 1 am didn't get SH** :yow!::angry::realmad:


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;2088040 said:


> Must be coming my way. As I see it is getting dark north of me.


Bretty quick band.. dropped dusting to 1/4in. Sun came out and now its melted


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;2088076 said:


> Bretty quick band.. dropped dusting to 1/4in. Sun came out and now its melted


I have only seen a few flurries here. Just west of me is darker. Thinking they have the heavier snow. Looking at radar, we have more heading our way.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;2088119 said:


> I have only seen a few flurries here. Just west of me is darker. Thinking they have the heavier snow. Looking at radar, we have more heading our way.


Think the stuff up north will make it down this far before it breaks up?


----------



## Badlandsexc

Im only two miles from the lake and we only got a dusting.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;2088129 said:


> Think the stuff up north will make it down this far before it breaks up?


That is the stuff I am watching. Just had that heavier snow shower here. Was outside trying to put a smaller tool box in front of the v box for storage. Not going to happen. Need room for the calcium.

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Wx...oomLevel=8&opacity=1&basemap=0014&layers=0039


----------



## Young Pup

Had a nice burst of snow at 1pm. Sun is out now.


----------



## procuts0103

I wish old man winter would get his ass in gear and make up his mind on what he wants to do. Calling for near 50 middle of the week now.... Wtf


----------



## muffy189

procuts0103;2088391 said:


> I wish old man winter would get his ass in gear and make up his mind on what he wants to do. Calling for near 50 middle of the week now.... Wtf


I know its crazy one minute snow the next warmth.... BIPOLAR OHIO


----------



## Young Pup

From Josh:

The plot thickens. Being at work all day it had to wait until now, but I have said the last few weeks that around January 10th we have to start looking for the threat of the first decent snowfall. Still too far out to pinpoint things and the GFS will still jump around but the interest starts to pique as we get within 5 days.

A front running storm will lift through to the north by the middle and end of the workweek leading to a brief warm up and rain but the fresh delivery of modified Arctic air and the Canadian High will allow the second storm to trek farther south and put the area under the "potential" for a decent snow event. For now we sit and wait as things try to come into focus.

The first storm will zip by to the north Friday into AM Saturday. The warmth in front will allow for rain but behind the front a new area of low pressure will organize and ride up the front while we are in the cold air. Moisture being pulled up from the Gulf and to degree the Atlantic then pushed up and over into the cold air will allow snow to break out. Time to watch.

Image 1: First Storm with Rain in the late January 8th to Early January 9th.

Image 2: Second Storm with Snow midday January 10th to Early January 11th.


----------



## Young Pup

oops here is the 2nd image.


----------



## muffy189

The storm around the 12th has kinda disappeared hasn't it


----------



## Young Pup

Yes, on the latest gfs runs it has. But other models still have it. The gfs is not good in long range storms. Be interesting to see the runs today. I will throw in the towel on the early morning runs on Friday.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;2088657 said:


> Yes, on the latest gfs runs it has. But other models still have it. The gfs is not good in long range storms. Be interesting to see the runs today. I will throw in the towel on the early morning runs on Friday.


Now don't throw in the towel just yet JP


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;2088710 said:


> Now don't throw in the towel just yet JP


Not on winter, just on the storm. Out running around at the moment, from what I read the gfs is still south of us. But foreign models still give us some hope. The next model run is the euro which should be starting.


----------



## kc2006

I have 5k gallons of brine coming tomorrow. Sorry guys, it'll be 60 degrees out now.


----------



## procuts0103

muffy189;2088646 said:


> The storm around the 12th has kinda disappeared hasn't it


This winter has disappeared...


----------



## buckhigh

I'm not going to lie...the way this winter is going I wouldn't be disappointed in a very early Spring and get some pre-emergent down lol. This winter looks to be a bust so far.


----------



## procuts0103

Any chance we could have a busy March being this season had a slow start?


----------



## thesnowman269

I wasn't on here very much last winter. But from what I remember winter didn't really hit us till about mid January. Don't give up just yet guys. I'm a firm believer that when old man winter gets here hes going to kick us in the ass again!


----------



## muffy189

thesnowman269;2089019 said:


> I wasn't on here very much last winter. But from what I remember winter didn't really hit us till about mid January. Don't give up just yet guys. I'm a firm believer that when old man winter gets here hes going to kick us in the ass again!


im a believer myself and I sure hope your right


----------



## justgeorge

buckhigh;2088967 said:


> I'm not going to lie...the way this winter is going I wouldn't be disappointed in a very early Spring and get some pre-emergent down lol. This winter looks to be a bust so far.


3 winters ago here in Cincinnati we didn't have a single plowable event, and I only made 6 salt runs (3 in a single ice storm). That spring we were mowing lawns by March 15.


----------



## WALKERS

It was a


----------



## thesnowman269

muffy189;2089083 said:


> im a believer myself and I sure hope your right


time will tell but I have a feeling this next week or so things will start to kick payup


----------



## Young Pup

Winter 2014-2015

nov 2014 1 or 2 events

Dec 2014 0 events 

Jan 2015 7 events that started around January 6th

Feb to many to remember. 

I would say we are on target to be getting started here soon.


----------



## kc2006

The guy I watch a lot pointed out last years pattern change happened on this day. However he followed it with saying how yes next week the pattern will be cold but the mini vortex that causes it will move back up north and the last 10+ days of the month are expected to be above average.

He still thinks February will set up to be colder than average and with the lakes wide open will lead to who knows how much snow.


----------



## thesnowman269

Well sorry guys. I just purchased new tires for my plow truck. We are never going to get any snow now


----------



## Young Pup

Well, the gfs is not looking good. It cuts to the west of us. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## born2farm

Anyone else still bidding snow work. I think we picked up 5 smaller local stuff since December first, and are working on some bigger stuff for next season already.


----------



## muffy189

born2farm;2089486 said:


> Anyone else still bidding snow work. I think we picked up 5 smaller local stuff since December first, and are working on some bigger stuff for next season already.[/QU
> 
> I picked up my first seasonal contract yesterday.


----------



## kc2006

3 post offices today. It's a crazy year.


----------



## WALKERS

F250 v10 Starts fine put it into drive and it stalls.
New tune up spark plugs ect. 
New torque converter switch 
Still stalling out.
Any help is appreciated


----------



## Dan R 4000

muffy189;2089519 said:


> born2farm;2089486 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else still bidding snow work. I think we picked up 5 smaller local stuff since December first, and are working on some bigger stuff for next season already.[/QU
> 
> I picked up my first seasonal contract yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATES  MUFFY
Click to expand...


----------



## Young Pup

Latest from Josh:

This is a disclaimer post. I know I do this with every storm but with constant new viewership I will repeat what I always say that the hardest forecast for this area are snowstorms. Models, which I rely on as a tool and not a forecast, are all over the place. Each run brings elation and hatred, only to be reversed on the next run. This brings us to this weekend storm. The answer: I just do not know what is going to happen. What I forecast to happen is the following:

We are starting to see warmer air infiltrate from the west and southwest as a storm system tracks towards our region. This will boost temperatures and bring rain for the region late tomorrow into Friday before a brief respite. A secondary low will then move up along the cold front that has slid off to the east for Sunday. Rain comes up on that secondary low late Saturday and early Sunday as cold air starts to work its way in, the rain changes to snow. Depending on the timing of the cold air and placement of the low, some snow could accumulate on Sunday. This is what I am forecasting to happen.

The sad part is not until Friday will a high enough confidence be rendered for this storm system. A lot can change and a lot will. Right now models show a myriad of solutions. This is why those who hug models crash and burn and change their forecast 2 or 3 times a day. I, on the other hand, state a forecast and stick with it until I see fit to change it. This is why not until Friday will I say anything differently. 

In case you were wondering, here are just 3 models I use the most when tracking a storm. Here is the 500 mb map with the low placement on Saturday morning. The European is first and has a low over the mouth of the Mississippi. Next the Canadian has the low hanging back a bit but still in the Gulf due east of Houston, Texas. Then the GFS has a reflection over the Gulf near the European but has a deeper low near Saint Louis. Sadly, the American GFS model is usually the worst model so I rely more on foreign models. 

What this leads to is that there is still high variability but with a low in the southern Gulf and a cold front sliding through Saturday evening, cold air will begin to press in the area as the low treks up and to the east of the region. With modest moisture being thrown back and over the top, snow would fall for some areas. It comes down to track placement and depth of cold air. Bottom line, keep checking back for updates.


----------



## Young Pup

The maps, hope they are in order


----------



## Maclawnco

Had my guys place all our pushers on sites today and tomorrow. Now that we're ready, guaranteed not to snow.


----------



## R75419

WALKERS;2089648 said:


> F250 v10 Starts fine put it into drive and it stalls.
> New tune up spark plugs ect.
> New torque converter switch
> Still stalling out.
> Any help is appreciated


Literally just got my 99 f250 v10 back from the shop today. Similar symptoms except the kicker on mine was the blower kept running without the key in the ignition even. Long story short, the problem was the fuse block under the dash was severely corroded. New fuse block from ford and $700+ we were out the door with a good running truck. If it is that check your cab lights and or windshield for leaks. It runs in there and then down the door pillar and drips onto the fuse block. Lots of examples on different ford forums.


----------



## born2farm

Went to look at this truck today. It is an 05 f550 with 147,000. I know most guys stay away from the 6.0, but I kind of like them. Truck is a cab and chassis with virtually no rust. Has central hydraulics and on board air compressor. Guy wants 4 grand for it. Pretty sure it will be in our fleet by this weekend. Lol


----------



## SnoDaddy

kc2006;2089188 said:


> The guy I watch a lot pointed out last years pattern change happened on this day. However he followed it with saying how yes next week the pattern will be cold but the mini vortex that causes it will move back up north and the last 10+ days of the month are expected to be above average.
> 
> He still thinks February will set up to be colder than average and with the lakes wide open will lead to who knows how much snow.


I don't know if I'd believe him the plowsiters forecasters beg to differ


----------



## Fannin76

born2farm;2089746 said:


> Went to look at this truck today. It is an 05 f550 with 147,000. I know most guys stay away from the 6.0, but I kind of like them. Truck is a cab and chassis with virtually no rust. Has central hydraulics and on board air compressor. Guy wants 4 grand for it. Pretty sure it will be in our fleet by this weekend. Lol


Trade ya a 96 dodge! Lol


----------



## thesnowman269

WALKERS;2089648 said:


> F250 v10 Starts fine put it into drive and it stalls.
> New tune up spark plugs ect.
> New torque converter switch
> Still stalling out.
> Any help is appreciated


Does it happen in reverse? how about neutral? Or only in drive? Could be your neutral safety switch


----------



## WALKERS

Born to farm
I would snatch it up to after you went over it and drove it of course.


----------



## WALKERS

Snowman 
Park And N it stays idling drive or Reverse it stalls.


----------



## born2farm

WALKERS;2090031 said:


> Born to farm
> I would snatch it up to after you went over it and drove it of course.


Absolutely. I trust the guy selling it and he runs a diesel shop so it comes with a warranty of sorts.lol


----------



## LogansLawnCare

WALKERS;2089648 said:


> F250 v10 Starts fine put it into drive and it stalls.
> New tune up spark plugs ect.
> New torque converter switch
> Still stalling out.
> Any help is appreciated


Had a similar issue on one of our trucks, however ours turned on the check engine light for a cylinder 10 misfire. After changing the plugs we still had an issue, changed the coil and boot and it helped a lot but still had a bit of a rough idle. We changed the pcv valve and it seemed to do the trick. The pcv is only like 5 bucks so it's worth a shot if you haven't changed it before, also these engines tend to have problems with the hose to the pcv cracking at the elbow and letting small amounts of air in, you may want to check that as well. Hope this helps


----------



## jk4718

WALKERS;2090032 said:


> Snowman
> Park And N it stays idling drive or Reverse it stalls.


My v10 was dying a lot too. Changed out the tps and cleaned the mass air flow sensor and it runs great again. Another big culprit is the iac. Either way you can pull it all apart and clean the throttle body and get it back together for under 40 bucks and in an hour.


----------



## jdavis11

Anyone else looking at the possibility of a salt run in Central Ohio tomorrow morning?


----------



## born2farm

jdavis11;2090135 said:


> Anyone else looking at the possibility of a salt run in Central Ohio tomorrow morning?


Looks like the guys around the city may see some freezing rain early. Just be something to watch


----------



## thesnowman269

WALKERS;2090032 said:


> Snowman
> Park And N it stays idling drive or Reverse it stalls.


does it run rough or smooth in drive or neutral?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Just picked up a couple apartment complexes with narrow (28-30") walks. Not looking forward to managing the man power to blow or shovel them all, but couldn't turn it down for the money. 

What's everyone using for walk behind drop spreaders? Between the 2 places there's about 3 miles of walks, plus short 5-10 foot runs going to each apartment door.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2090170 said:


> Just picked up a couple apartment complexes with narrow (28-30") walks. Not looking forward to managing the man power to blow or shovel them all, but couldn't turn it down for the money.
> 
> What's everyone using for walk behind drop spreaders? Between the 2 places there's about 3 miles of walks, plus short 5-10 foot runs going to each apartment door.


Id look into the airens power brooms for those walks. Ours are only 28in wide and can bust out some walks from what ive seen so far.

As far as drop spreaders we have a few of the salt doggs, but they are like 44in wide. I think the only thing your gonna find that narrow is the cheap scotts plastic ones


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;2090197 said:


> Id look into the airens power brooms for those walks. Ours are only 28in wide and can bust out some walks from what ive seen so far.
> 
> As far as drop spreaders we have a few of the salt doggs, but they are like 44in wide. I think the only thing your gonna find that narrow is the cheap scotts plastic ones


We've got an exmark broom already, I'm going on a wing and a prayer that it will work width wise.

The only drop spreader I can find that'll work width wise is an Epoke Mini 5. Anyone have one? 1350 plus tax but the few people I've found that have them say they're a lifetime spreader. We could use it on the 3-4 miles of other walks as well and get rid of the scoop and bucket method.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2090236 said:


> We've got an exmark broom already, I'm going on a wing and a prayer that it will work width wise.
> 
> The only drop spreader I can find that'll work width wise is an Epoke Mini 5. Anyone have one? 1350 plus tax but the few people I've found that have them say they're a lifetime spreader. We could use it on the 3-4 miles of other walks as well and get rid of the scoop and bucket method.


Ive heard the Epokes are good, but my walk guys would just tear it up.


----------



## WALKERS

thesnowman269;2090144 said:


> does it run rough or smooth in drive or neutral?


Rough you have to feather the gas then it will surge and spin the tires in the gravel. If you don't keep up with it after that it dies


----------



## ohiogreenworks

We have two epoke spreaders. Picked them up from turfscape's auction a couple years back. They are awesome and these are old. You'd have a hard time tearing them up. They are narrow and work awesome. Worth the money. When we need more or new ones I'll be buying them.


----------



## born2farm

ohiogreenworks;2090269 said:


> We have two epoke spreaders. Picked them up from turfscape's auction a couple years back. They are awesome and these are old. You'd have a hard time tearing them up. They are narrow and work awesome. Worth the money. When we need more or new ones I'll be buying them.


Good to hear, maybe ill look into them some more.

On a side note, anyone wanna buy a box truck? Ill even leave the skid of ive melt and two power brooms in it....as long as I can quit replacing these damn brake lines.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

born2farm;2090290 said:


> Good to hear, maybe ill look into them some more.
> 
> On a side note, anyone wanna buy a box truck? Ill even leave the skid of ive melt and two power brooms in it....as long as I can quit replacing these damn brake lines.


What kinda power brooms and how much you selling them for?


----------



## born2farm

ohiogreenworks;2090310 said:


> What kinda power brooms and how much you selling them for?


There Ariens...not really selling. The truck there in needs new brake lines front to back and I hate doing brake lines. At this point it feels like it would be either to shove the truck over a cliff lol.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

born2farm;2090317 said:


> There Ariens...not really selling. The truck there in needs new brake lines front to back and I hate doing brake lines. At this point it feels like it would be either to shove the truck over a cliff lol.


Haha I hear ya, figured i'd ask.


----------



## born2farm

They seem to be sweet little brooms. They are 28in wide. We picked them up for like 1800 OTD


----------



## ohiogreenworks

born2farm;2090326 said:


> They seem to be sweet little brooms. They are 28in wide. We picked them up for like 1800 OTD


Good deal I'll have to check them out


----------



## bonerigo.1

ohiogreenworks;2090337 said:


> Good deal I'll have to check them out


Ohio green, I just referred you to SMS. They have post offices in dayton, bellbrook, spring valley. So far they have been easy to work with. 3yrs. Pay is ok. Negotiable too


----------



## SnoDaddy

What's details on van there boss I ain't afraid of brake lines


----------



## born2farm

SnoDaddy;2090415 said:


> What's details on van there boss I ain't afraid of brake lines


2000 e350, 14 ft box with custom ramp gate. Probaly gonna be for sale in the spring. Brake line is fixed now lol


----------



## kc2006

bonerigo.1;2090347 said:


> Ohio green, I just referred you to SMS. They have post offices in dayton, bellbrook, spring valley. So far they have been easy to work with. 3yrs. Pay is ok. Negotiable too


Their prices were really good on the ones here.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

bonerigo.1;2090347 said:


> Ohio green, I just referred you to SMS. They have post offices in dayton, bellbrook, spring valley. So far they have been easy to work with. 3yrs. Pay is ok. Negotiable too


Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## born2farm

Anybody seeing freezing rain this morning yet? Looks to just be a little bit on the leading edge. I think we have enough salt laying on the lots from last Monday to keep things wet.

There saying 1-3 Sunday now. Looks to be good timing for a first push.


----------



## muffy189

born2farm;2090931 said:


> Anybody seeing freezing rain this morning yet? Looks to just be a little bit on the leading edge. I think we have enough salt laying on the lots from last Monday to keep things wet.
> 
> There saying 1-3 Sunday now. Looks to be good timing for a first push.


That's what they're calling for us now


----------



## procuts0103

4 to 8 here... Believe it when I see it


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;2091278 said:


> 4 to 8 here... Believe it when I see it


I've got a pit in my stomach I don't know if I can be disappointed again lol


----------



## kc2006

Looks like that clipper Tuesday might be the first plowable snow...


----------



## MahonLawnCare

kc2006;2091444 said:


> Looks like that clipper Tuesday might be the first plowable snow...


Nahhhh brine it baby keep it wet screw plowing


----------



## kc2006

ill brine it then salt it all, burn the first few inches Bahaha.


----------



## Young Pup

I am only going to post the first 7 days of snowfall.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;2091612 said:


> I am only going to post the first 7 days of snowfall.


Looks like things are starting to come together


----------



## thesnowman269

I told you guys it was going to come


----------



## Flawless440

bonerigo.1;2090347 said:


> Ohio green, I just referred you to SMS. They have post offices in dayton, bellbrook, spring valley. So far they have been easy to work with. 3yrs. Pay is ok. Negotiable too


I wouldn't agree to their contract.. Very 1 sided. I haven't found a national company yet I would agree to the terms.. Can't believe guys just sign that crap. In a battle right now with DENTCO, I won't sign.. Walking away 17 sites..


----------



## Flawless440

thesnowman269;2091639 said:


> I told you guys it was going to come


Same as last season. Did nothing in December..
I was't worried


----------



## bonerigo.1

Flawless440;2091739 said:


> I wouldn't agree to their contract.. Very 1 sided. I haven't found a national company yet I would agree to the terms.. Can't believe guys just sign that crap. In a battle right now with DENTCO, I won't sign.. Walking away 17 sites..


I have done 2-3 sites for them in the past years. Pay is ok. They are not the most demanding clients. Once paperwork is in order I have received payment for every service. We did a kindercare last year and it was ok. Super small. Easy plow. But the timing for that lot always caused issues. Needed done by 5ish. Never seemed to get there in time. From a contract standpoint I've never had a problem with not getting paid or lawsuits. However 17 sites is a different ball game and can cause major rippling issues


----------



## Maclawnco

Flawless440;2091739 said:


> I wouldn't agree to their contract.. Very 1 sided. I haven't found a national company yet I would agree to the terms.. Can't believe guys just sign that crap. In a battle right now with DENTCO, I won't sign.. Walking away 17 sites..


Weren't you the same guy who took a number of speedways thru a national last winter?


----------



## Maclawnco

Young Pup;2091612 said:


> I am only going to post the first 7 days of snowfall.


Don't want the same reaction for the longer time horizon Josh got on fb? Lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Maclawnco;2091787 said:


> Don't want the same reaction for the longer time horizon Josh got on fb? Lol


That was rather entertaining...


----------



## Young Pup

Maclawnco;2091787 said:


> Don't want the same reaction for the longer time horizon Josh got on fb? Lol


 No ****. That wad funny. 
Out running around and i just heard 1 t
to 2 inches on the radio. One more stop and I will need to get on computer at home.


----------



## born2farm

We decided to haul the rest of our loaders out today. Boxes have been on site, but I dont trust people anymore so we waited on the loaders. Im hearing around an inch tomorrow and 1 to 2 Monday Night?


----------



## ChevyStepside26

born2farm;2091850 said:


> We decided to haul the rest of our loaders out today. Boxes have been on site, but I dont trust people anymore so we waited on the loaders. Im hearing around an inch tomorrow and 1 to 2 Monday Night?


 Up here in North Eastern Ohio we got predicted one inch tomorrow morning then 1-3 inches at night. Then Tuesday same thing. Gotta love living by the lake


----------



## Maclawnco

I keep hearing only a little accumulation tomorrow. Hoping we can get two saltings out of it. 1 tomorrow morning. And another Monday morning for refreeze. 

Heard 2-4 for Tuesday morning - of course it's another morning rush-hour storm


----------



## John_DeereGreen

NOAA just got on board with everyone else's predictions. Cut us from 1-3 down to an inch for tomorrow.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a two day map till 7am Monday. Got a lot going on today. EVen went out and did a leaf job. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Out to 5 days.


----------



## born2farm

Everyone still has us in the 1 to 3 range. I think alot of it depends when the transition from rain to snow begins and how fast it starts to accumulate.


----------



## procuts0103

56 out here... Wtf


----------



## jk4718

Okay, I just wired up the new salter and I'm trying to fix a few thing and I'm stuck on the dumbest thing...

I have a borken tail light on the f350 dump. It's those simple squarish ones and I bought one for $20 and it seemed like a easy fix. The problem is that the old light is a 4 wire instead of 3 like the new light. This was a major pain on my 2500 and required a converter. Does anybody know where I can buy the correct light?


----------



## born2farm

jk4718;2091990 said:


> Okay, I just wired up the new salter and I'm trying to fix a few thing and I'm stuck on the dumbest thing...
> 
> I have a borken tail light on the f350 dump. It's those simple squarish ones and I bought one for $20 and it seemed like a easy fix. The problem is that the old light is a 4 wire instead of 3 like the new light. This was a major pain on my 2500 and required a converter. Does anybody know where I can buy the correct light?


Without looking at the light im assuming one is self grounding and one isnt maybe? What color wires do you have. May be as simple as grounding one wire to frame.


----------



## jk4718




----------



## born2farm

jk4718;2091997 said:


>


What does the new light have?


----------



## jk4718

3 wires, self grounding. Two going to the brake bulb and 1 going to the turn.


----------



## born2farm

Im going to guess the old obe bas a reverse light and the new one does not?


----------



## procuts0103

Can't believe it's mid January and we are talking about light bulbs and 50 degree weather... I want snow!!! Lol


----------



## born2farm

procuts0103;2092020 said:


> Can't believe it's mid January and we are talking about light bulbs and 50 degree weather... I want snow!!! Lol


We were out topping off loaders with fuels in t shirts


----------



## procuts0103

Maybe it will snow into April this year...


----------



## born2farm

We do a few Chase Banks for another company who does them for SMS. They requested a pre salting tonight after 10pm....makes no since to me.


----------



## chevyman51

born2farm;2092111 said:


> We do a few Chase Banks for another company who does them for SMS. They requested a pre salting tonight after 10pm....makes no since to me.


If their willing to pay why not?

Anybody think it's gonna do ongoing other than rain in the Cincinnati area?


----------



## born2farm

chevyman51;2092131 said:


> If their willing to pay why not?
> 
> Anybody think it's gonna do ongoing other than rain in the Cincinnati area?


Your right it just is an inconvenience sometimes.


----------



## chevyman51

born2farm;2092141 said:


> Your right it just is an inconvenience sometimes.


I understand that completely


----------



## kc2006

born2farm;2092111 said:


> We do a few Chase Banks for another company who does them for SMS. They requested a pre salting tonight after 10pm....makes no since to me.


Pound em. I remember last year our contact called and wanted 5 services over the one weekend where they were closed on a Monday holiday. They called us this morning and said have them presalted by noon. We'll salt them twice tomorrow, again Monday morning, then probably get 2 plows and salts Tuesday. $$$$$ take their money!


----------



## born2farm

kc2006;2092191 said:


> Pound em. I remember last year our contact called and wanted 5 services over the one weekend where they were closed on a Monday holiday. They called us this morning and said have them presalted by noon. We'll salt them twice tomorrow, again Monday morning, then probably get 2 plows and salts Tuesday. $$$$$ take their money!


Absolutely and you can get by with very little salt presalting. We will just run liquid more than likely.


----------



## kc2006

I stopped using brine as much on the banks because it was boning me for the pictures. Works too good haha.


----------



## born2farm

kc2006;2092205 said:


> I stopped using brine as much on the banks because it was boning me for the pictures. Works too good haha.


Ya. Pictures are a joke. Not going to lie. We will carry a bag of salt on the liquid truck and throw it down if they complain about not seeing salt in the picture. If we are out spraying im not sending special truck just to salt a few banks


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;2092002 said:


> 3 wires, self grounding. Two going to the brake bulb and 1 going to the turn.


Pretty sure He's right, 1 having reverse light..
Truck body shop has right lights... Kaffmenbuger out east is were I go.
Place off Greenlawn and 71 that's closer to u.. Can't spell the name.. Scorndoff... Something like that.. Next to old Franklin Equipment


----------



## Flawless440

Maclawnco;2091786 said:


> Weren't you the same guy who took a number of speedways thru a national last winter?


Yes, that's what pissing me off... They threw them in my lap before a storm last year. Read contract said no, made all the changes and sent it back.
They agreed to the changes cause it was snowing. Now they won't agree to the same terms as last season.. Bet if it was snowing they would.
They just sent over a new contract last night, haven't read threw it yet..
******** that pisses me off..


----------



## Flawless440

So morning news says we get snow today around 2 pm...
Still have 1 spreader giving me ****.. Going to shop this morning to get her straighten out.


----------



## born2farm

Anyone have an eye on ground temps. I cant get ODOTs site to load


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;2092396 said:


> Anyone have an eye on ground temps. I cant get ODOTs site to load


Yup where are you wanting them read from?


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;2092414 said:


> Yup where are you wanting them read from?


I finally got it to pull up on my computer. For some reason it wont load on my i pad. Thanks though. Were getting big flakes mixed with rain here. Ground temps still in the 40s


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;2092416 said:


> I finally got it to pull up on my computer. For some reason it wont load on my i pad. Thanks though. Were getting big flakes mixed with rain here. Ground temps still in the 40s


Yea it won't pull up on my I pad either always have to do it on my office desk top. Pavement temps are pretty warm yet we are going to throw some salt on the accounts that are open today. Most are seasonal so we are going to go make an appearance


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;2092419 said:


> Yea it won't pull up on my I pad either always have to do it on my office desk top. Pavement temps are pretty warm yet we are going to throw some salt on the accounts that are open today. Most are seasonal so we are going to go make an appearance


Ya, same here. We are loading now to atleaest show were out. Its snowing pretty good, but everything is warm and wet. For sure be a salt run tonight


----------



## WALKERS

Sticking down here. Around a inch with blowing snow. Get a salt run in maybe.


----------



## kc2006

born2farm;2092427 said:


> everything is warm and wet.


That's what he said...

Im going out around 1030, I want to be home by the time the temps drop and people start driving like potatoes.


----------



## born2farm

Just starting to slush up here


----------



## thesnowman269

still rain here :realmad:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Just changed from rain to wet snow here.


----------



## buckhigh

Just started snowing here on near west side of Cleveland. It's soaked out and with temps at 39F still, don't see much accumulating? Can definitely see everything freezing over by tonight.


----------



## Lb7

This year is so disappointing. Almost mid Jan... and this is the first anything we get . 2015-16 Winter


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Grass covered fast, roads are turning slushy, and lots have some slushy white spots forming. Dropped 3 degrees since 1115 here.


----------



## born2farm

Were pushing about an inch of slush


----------



## Flawless440

Out salting... Wind keeps up its going to dry everything


----------



## Lb7

roads are drying here. dry spots everywhere West of columbus


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Brock and Andrew and anyone else that's interested, there is a way to see Buckeye Traffic info on your iPhone/iPad. I did it last winter constantly. You have to know what the sensor site you want is called and scroll through the list of sites.

Put in www.buckeyetraffic.org on your iPad and let it pull the normal site up. On the left side of the page, just below the "update map" button it has a link that says "Text-Only Version" and it'll pull another page up. There are 4 sections to choose from, if you want road temps, air temps, etc you want the first one, "Road and Weather Information System"

Or just click here: http://buckeyetraffic.org/reporting/RWIS/results.aspx And find the site(s) you want to see data from.


----------



## Bossman 92

John_DeereGreen;2092608 said:


> Brock and Andrew and anyone else that's interested, there is a way to see Buckeye Traffic info on your iPhone/iPad. I did it last winter constantly. You have to know what the sensor site you want is called and scroll through the list of sites.
> 
> Put in www.buckeyetraffic.org on your iPad and let it pull the normal site up. On the left side of the page, just below the "update map" button it has a link that says "Text-Only Version" and it'll pull another page up. There are 4 sections to choose from, if you want road temps, air temps, etc you want the first one, "Road and Weather Information System"
> 
> Or just click here: http://buckeyetraffic.org/reporting/RWIS/results.aspx And find the site(s) you want to see data from.


Thanks! You guys end up with much snow?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Bossman 92;2092613 said:


> Thanks! You guys end up with much snow?


Maybe 1/2-3/4 on the grass. Little slush in areas of lots and on some walks. We're salting just to keep it from freezing as temps drop before the wind dries it out. And we've gotta use some salt up. :laughing:

You?

Hoping to get a little something out of Tuesday's "clipper" just to get guys hours at this point.


----------



## Bossman 92

John_DeereGreen;2092619 said:


> Maybe 1/2-3/4 on the grass. Little slush in areas of lots and on some walks. We're salting just to keep it from freezing as temps drop before the wind dries it out. And we've gotta use some salt up. :laughing:
> 
> You?
> 
> Hoping to get a little something out of Tuesday's "clipper" just to get guys hours at this point.


About the same thing here. Thinking the wind will dry things out pretty quickly.


----------



## born2farm

We ended up with right at an inch of slush. Scraped everything and hopefully the wind dries everything up so we dont have to salt a bunch tonight


----------



## Bossman 92

Anybody check out the radar lately? Looks like more snow coming in for this evening


----------



## Young Pup

Guessing an inch on the grassy areas here. Put some salt and calcium down. Using this v box is going to take some time to get use to. I feel a nap in my future.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;2092677 said:


> Guessing an inch on the grassy areas here. Put some salt and calcium down. Using this v box is going to take some time to get use to. I feel a nap in my future.


How's the new salter treating you?


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;2092697 said:


> How's the new salter treating you?


I like it so far. Better than putting bags in. Got to get use to making sure I put down the right amount. Feel like I was +/- on some. LOL Especially in this temp drop today. Snowing pretty good here again.


----------



## Maclawnco

I heard this week was the grand finale for winter. Rumor has it Feb is bringing spring with it.


----------



## buckhigh

Maclawnco;2092791 said:


> I heard this week was the grand finale for winter. Rumor has it Feb is bringing spring with it.


I'd be down with dropping some pre-emerg next month!


----------



## WALKERS

Salt run today going back out in the am for re freeze. Make some payup:salute:


----------



## Dan R 4000

born2farm;2092111 said:


> We do a few Chase Banks for another company who does them for SMS. They requested a pre salting tonight after 10pm....makes no since to me.


We do the same here for that company and salted wet lots :laughing:


----------



## rblake

Got to try out the new (used) broom at the racino this morning. Down to the pavement. lost a link on the drive drain at the end. heading out this evening to check the lots for the morning. not a bad morning.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2092677 said:


> Guessing an inch on the grassy areas here. Put some salt and calcium down. Using this v box is going to take some time to get use to. I feel a nap in my future.


Man I feel ya I just got a Vbox I went through 2 tons on 5 sites had the auger on low and spinner on high to have a wider path but ran the vibrator the whole time.... It's going to take some getting used too


----------



## Fannin76

rblake;2092828 said:


> Got to try out the new (used) broom at the racino this morning. Down to the pavement. lost a link on the drive drain at the end. heading out this evening to check the lots for the morning. not a bad morning.


It looked good at 1 I drove by and checked it out


----------



## born2farm

We got a full push on everything today. The ones who didn't push there lots have about an inch of ice on there lots. We're going out tonight to do cleanups and salt re freeze. 

Got to run the new Boss pusher today for a little bit before its operator showed up. I was impressed. The operator who ran it the rest of the day used to run a 12ft Artic and he said this pusher ranked right up there with it. We will see how it does the rest of the season.


----------



## muffy189

Fannin76;2092851 said:


> Man I feel ya I just got a Vbox I went through 2 tons on 5 sites had the auger on low and spinner on high to have a wider path but ran the vibrator the whole time.... It's going to take some getting used too


i had my auger on 4 and spinner on 5 it goes through it alright.
It is going to take some getting used too


----------



## kc2006

muffy189;2092927 said:


> i had my auger on 4 and spinner on 5 it goes through it alright.
> It is going to take some getting used too


Just put electrical tape over 3 and up on the auger control and pretend they don't exist!


----------



## Fannin76

muffy189;2092927 said:


> i had my auger on 4 and spinner on 5 it goes through it alright.
> It is going to take some getting used too


Mine goes from 10 to 99 I think I need to run the spinner on20 and auger on 10 instead of 40 and 80 lol


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;2092934 said:


> Just put electrical tape over 3 and up on the auger control and pretend they don't exist!


so I shouldnt go over 3 on the auger and like maybe 5 on the spinner


----------



## kc2006

What do you have?

On my truckcraft tailgate unit I keep my auger down at 1-3, and spinner at 7-10 in big places, and 5-6 in smaller places.

When I had a saltdogg vbox I always kept the auger below 3 and would pulse the vibrator.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We ran our ****doggs at 3 and 8, seemed to give the best spread and coverage. 

I'd like to try a gas unit and a central hydro unit to see if there's a way to get more than a 15-20 foot spread.


----------



## Fannin76

kc2006;2092958 said:


> What do you have?
> 
> On my truckcraft tailgate unit I keep my auger down at 1-3, and spinner at 7-10 in big places, and 5-6 in smaller places.
> 
> When I had a saltdogg vbox I always kept the auger below 3 and would pulse the vibrator.


Ever run snow ex? I need to figure it out lol.... Do you not run ur vibrator all the time I think that was part of my problem


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2092851 said:


> Man I feel ya I just got a Vbox I went through 2 tons on 5 sites had the auger on low and spinner on high to have a wider path but ran the vibrator the whole time.... It's going to take some getting used too


I was not sure if I was putting down to little or to much. With bags I always knew I was ok. LOL

My auger is at 2 or 3 and the spinner is at 4. Just trying to get feel for it. LOL

Did my final lot check and now I am off to bed. I think. Want to look a the model run first.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2093006 said:


> I was not sure if I was putting down to little or to much. With bags I always knew I was ok. LOL
> 
> My auger is at 2 or 3 and the spinner is at 4. Just trying to get feel for it. LOL
> 
> Did my final lot check and now I am off to bed. I think. Want to look a the model run first.


Post them lol


----------



## [email protected]

Glad everyone made some snowmoney today, bout friggin time! All lots were salted around 2pm and are bone dry now. Gotta love little snow events


----------



## Flawless440

Back up and heading out.... Dam it's cold..

Jp we always run out vboxs on 3 drag chain, 10 on the spinner


----------



## born2farm

God its freaking cold. We got another dusting over night, but the wind is terrible. Hopefully we can make this quick and get rested up for another rouns


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Burr!!

What's everyone seeing for this clipper tonight? Josh posted he's expecting to see 2-4 region wide but everyone is saying something different for us.


----------



## Flawless440

Local guys saying 1-2" for Columbus.. Hitting at 6:30am


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;2093083 said:


> Local guys saying 1-2" for Columbus.. Hitting at 6:30am


Now isn't that perfect timing.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;2093093 said:


> Now isn't that perfect timing.


Charming...with 2 sick operators.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;2093064 said:


> Back up and heading out.... Dam it's cold..
> 
> Jp we always run out vboxs on 3 drag chain, 10 on the spinner


Thank you.


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2093008 said:


> Post them lol


From what i saw 1 to 2 looks good. Especially for us central guys. But i see josh is calling for highet amounts. Will copy and paste his write up.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;2093076 said:


> Burr!!
> 
> What's everyone seeing for this clipper tonight? Josh posted he's expecting to see 2-4 region wide but everyone is saying something different for us.


He's going higher because he feels more moisture will be squeezed out. Posting his article.


----------



## Young Pup

Welcome to Winter on January 10th. If you have been following me I said that January 10th would be the day that we would see the first threat of snow to actually stick around after the warm, and non-winter of December. 1-2 inches fell with locally higher amounts in the central and western sections with less to the East. So overall a pretty well-behaved event.

The attention now turns to late tomorrow night and Tuesday as a Saskatchewan Screamer (aka Alberta Clipper/dependent on the starting point in the Canadian Provinces) comes racing through the Great Lakes and Ohio Valley. With Arctic air readily available and modest lift, any available moisture will get squeezed out and fall as periods of snow and snow showers late tomorrow evening through midday Tuesday. Factoring in the 850 mb temp (temperatures at 5000 feet above ground level) being -8 degrees C and chilling down to as much as -16 degrees C by the time the storm winds down, snow ratios could climb to 25 or even 30 to 1. 

This will lead to a likely widespread 2-4 inches of snow for the central and northern parts of the region come midday Tuesday. Winter Weather Advisories will likely go up tomorrow afternoon. I will also issue a "School Watch". Basically, delays and possibly even some closing will be possible Tuesday morning. With this being the first snow that will affect school, there could be issues come Tuesday morning.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I love high ratio snow. Fun to plow, easy on equipment, and BR600s and power brooms make shovels and snowblowers look stupid.

Now if we could just have a conversation with Mother Nature regarding the timing of her arrival...


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;2093138 said:


> I love high ratio snow. Fun to plow, easy on equipment, and BR600s and power brooms make shovels and snowblowers look stupid.
> 
> Now if we could just have a conversation with Mother Nature regarding the timing of her arrival...


no crap.I am not looking forward to this.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2093110 said:


> Charming...with 2 sick operators.


I'll trade your two sick operators for my half wit sidewalk crew.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;2093140 said:


> I'll trade your two sick operators for my half wit sidewalk crew.


:laughing: That bad this year?

No thanks. We're going to pull at least one guy from the walk crew to run a truck if we have to push since it appears walks will go a good bit faster than normal.

I'm considering throwing more salt down tonight to work with the residual already there. Maybe if it's a light snow we can get by with that and a salting and not have to scrape.


----------



## Maclawnco

John_DeereGreen;2093164 said:


> :laughing: That bad this year?
> 
> No thanks. We're going to pull at least one guy from the walk crew to run a truck if we have to push since it appears walks will go a good bit faster than normal.
> 
> I'm considering throwing more salt down tonight to work with the residual already there. Maybe if it's a light snow we can get by with that and a salting and not have to scrape.


That was part of our plan doing a full salt this morning. Refreeze addressed and a great base to hold off the accumulation tomorrow. Time will tell.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the nam 24,36, and 48 hours


----------



## Young Pup

Gfs 24,36, and 48 hours


----------



## Bossman 92

Maclawnco;2093192 said:


> That was part of our plan doing a full salt this morning. Refreeze addressed and a great base to hold off the accumulation tomorrow. Time will tell.


That's where we are at too. Temps look to be good in the mid to upper 20's and with all the salt already down plus tomorrow am traffic maybe that will hold it off. Hate am rush hour storms


----------



## WALKERS

Born to Farm
This thread needs a LIKE button. Would be so much fast than posting.


----------



## WALKERS

We start getting snow around 1 am ending around 7 am tomorrow. We will see not putting plows on till I see weather at 11pm


----------



## born2farm

Hitting the hay here. Guys coming in at 3am. See what happens.

Question: For you guys running multiple crews, everyone still using paper logs? We are and i need a better system. Plan on staying with paper, just something we can flow into invoicing easier.


----------



## Young Pup

Bedtime the alarm will be going off way to soon.


----------



## allseasons87

Full salt run just about done. Looking like either going back through with another run or possibly a scrape and salt. Radar keeps building.


----------



## Young Pup

Full salt run. Went back by and did some touch up. Sitting at home and it is snowing hard. Going to wait to see what happens. Might have to go back by a funeral home but will probably wait on some others. Residentials just going to wait on them.


----------



## born2farm

Were on our 2nd push of the morning now. Almost at 3in with lots of drifting


----------



## procuts0103

Blizzard here.... I love lake effect! You guys wanting a early spring are nuts


----------



## kc2006

They have us in 1-3 right on the edge of 3-6 tonight from lake effect. Keep it up north.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Yeah... it's been coming down pretty good all day up here.


----------



## born2farm

Two full scrapes on everything, three on some. Going out at midnight to do cleanups and final salts.

Whats the world on tomorrow evening


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;2093597 said:


> Hitting the hay here. Guys coming in at 3am. See what happens.
> 
> Question: For you guys running multiple crews, everyone still using paper logs? We are and i need a better system. Plan on staying with paper, just something we can flow into invoicing easier.


On paper, in process of changing.. Been two couple trainings. There's a lot to go into it. U can pm me for a website


----------



## Flawless440

Heading back out 2am...


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;2094244 said:


> Heading back out 2am...


Yep we just got back in from a final heavy salt on everything. I saw 2 of your trucks today too haha, I was in the red stakebed salt truck


----------



## born2farm

Just got it from a cleanup and a salt. Hopefully the sun peaks out today.

Its nap time now


----------



## procuts0103

Snowing hard here.... Inch an hour


----------



## John_DeereGreen

That seemed like a long drawn out 3 inch event. Salt, plow, salt yesterday...cleanup and salt this morning. Glad I pulled the trigger on the Epoke drop spreader for apartment walks. It's worth every dime of $1280.00.

Toolcat and Metal Pless Plowmaxx plain kick a truck's ass on anything under an acre, no other way to put it. And the angle broom on that thing makes a Ventrac look like a toy. All it needs now is a Snowex drop spreader, but I can't bring myself to spend that kind of money on a product from Douglas Dynamics.


----------



## Young Pup

Morning storms just plain suck. Only 4 degrees out, that salt that is down is not going to work no matter how much that is down. With the sun out, beating down on it, it should start melting here soon. Instead of getting up early this morning, I just went back out about 10 pm to go by things. Got a good nights sleep. 

Getting ready to go do some lot checking to see how much salt I put down. LOL


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;2094588 said:


> Morning storms just plain suck. Only 4 degrees out, that salt that is down is not going to work no matter how much that is down. With the sun out, beating down on it, it should start melting here soon. Instead of getting up early this morning, I just went back out about 10 pm to go by things. Got a good nights sleep.
> 
> Getting ready to go do some lot checking to see how much salt I put down. LOL


We had a company here servicing a kroger location that i personally saw empty there 5yd vbox on 3 times. Needless to say it look like a gravel lot this morning.

What's going to come of this snow tonight?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;2094598 said:


> We had a company here servicing a kroger location that i personally saw empty there 5yd vbox on 3 times. Needless to say it look like a gravel lot this morning.
> 
> What's going to come of this snow tonight?


Our Walmart was like that. Never seen the contractor that's got it before, but they didn't plow anything yesterday. Just constantly salted. Surprisingly there's very little salt that didn't dissolve. I heard through the grapevine that they are paying by the ton for salt.

Can't say I'd do it much different if that's the case.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;2094598 said:


> We had a company here servicing a kroger location that i personally saw empty there 5yd vbox on 3 times. Needless to say it look like a gravel lot this morning.
> 
> What's going to come of this snow tonight?


With me getting use to my v box. I hope my lots don't look like that. LOL

I seriously have not looked a the snow for tonight. check in a bit as the truck has been warming up for 20 minutes and I am going to look at a couple of lots.


----------



## Flawless440

John_DeereGreen;2094571 said:


> That seemed like a long drawn out 3 inch event. Salt, plow, salt yesterday...cleanup and salt this morning. Glad I pulled the trigger on the Epoke drop spreader for apartment walks. It's worth every dime of $1280.00.
> 
> Toolcat and Metal Pless Plowmaxx plain kick a truck's ass on anything under an acre, no other way to put it. And the angle broom on that thing makes a Ventrac look like a toy. All it needs now is a Snowex drop spreader, but I can't bring myself to spend that kind of money on a product from Douglas Dynamics.


Need some pics of them toys


----------



## Flawless440

[email protected];2094482 said:


> Yep we just got back in from a final heavy salt on everything. I saw 2 of your trucks today too haha, I was in the red stakebed salt truck


Hopefully they were working...


----------



## jdavis11

Anyone know of a web site to find exact snow totals by zip code?


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;2094697 said:


> Hopefully they were working...


If working you mean sitting in a strip club parking lot??? LOL j/k :laughing::laughing:


----------



## born2farm

Light snow showers here. Hoping for a dusting max.lol


----------



## Maclawnco

Blew hydro lines in 4 blizzard 810 plows yesterday. Didn't have the right guys in the right roles as we went from salting right into oh snap plow mode. Tranny in one of our old muni salt trucks died, truck is probably worthless at this point. Made a small fortune but ready for spring.


----------



## CELandscapes

Maclawnco;2094821 said:


> Blew hydro lines in 4 blizzard 810 plows yesterday. Didn't have the right guys in the right roles as we went from salting right into oh snap plow mode. Tranny in one of our old muni salt trucks died, truck is probably worthless at this point. Made a small fortune but ready for spring.


Sounds like we had about the same luck all day.


----------



## kc2006

Flawless440;2094696 said:


> Need some pics of them toys


Hell yea I want to see the toolcat, I have so many places within a mile that this would be bad ass for.


----------



## muffy189

I hope everyone got to make some money this week


----------



## SnoDaddy

yes I would like to see pictures of all these rich guys on here I need to grow and be like you all!! Share!


----------



## kc2006

SnoDaddy;2095213 said:


> yes I would like to see pictures of all these rich guys on here I need to grow and be like you all!! Share!


I own a loader older than me. Surely I'm not in the rich crowd.


----------



## muffy189

I've been plowing for 28 years and I'm not rich


----------



## Turbs3000

born2farm;2094598 said:


> We had a company here servicing a kroger location that i personally saw empty there 5yd vbox on 3 times. Needless to say it look like a gravel lot this morning.
> 
> What's going to come of this snow tonight?


Haha, the one in Mt Gilead by the hospital?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Another round of salt and sidewalks this morning. Kind of strange going from no snow work at all to every day for 5 days we're doing something snow related.

Sounds like you had a hell of an event Mac...at least the bad luck stayed south this time.



Flawless440;2094696 said:


> Need some pics of them toys


Never posted pictures, how do you do it?


----------



## born2farm

Turbs3000;2095248 said:


> Haha, the one in Mt Gilead by the hospital?


Negative. In Marion. Where abouts are you from?


----------



## Turbs3000

born2farm;2095337 said:


> Negative. In Marion. Where abouts are you from?


Columbus, did school in Marion and worked the Kroger Distribution in Delaware once upon a time.


----------



## born2farm

Turbs3000;2095349 said:


> Columbus, did school in Marion and worked the Kroger Distribution in Delaware once upon a time.


Gotcha we plow in marion, morrow and delaware. Actually plowed the distribution center several times


----------



## Maclawnco

SnoDaddy;2095213 said:


> yes I would like to see pictures of all these rich guys on here I need to grow and be like you all!! Share!


Most rich guys still put their pants on one leg at a time. My mom always told me (as I'd belly ache about how a rich person who wouldn't spend for an install for example) that the rich don't get rich by spending it. Success is just doing the same thing over and over really really well.


----------



## muffy189

Looks like cold but no snow for the next week


----------



## kc2006

Wilhelm keeps saying he spys some bigger snow event the week after when it's going to be warmer during the days. 

Saying maybe an inch Sunday, everyone was out plowing the initial 1/2" we got early the other day, so we should be able to plow that....haha


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;2096084 said:


> Wilhelm keeps saying he says some bigger snow event the week after when it's going to be warmer during the days.
> 
> Saying maybe an inch Sunday, everyone was out plowing the initial 1/2" we got early the other day, so we should be able to plow that....haha


I haven't had a chance to watch the news lately. I don't think I've seen eric post anything lately online or Facebook


----------



## born2farm

Anybody think anything will ice up in the morning.


----------



## kc2006

muffy189;2096090 said:


> I haven't had a chance to watch the news lately. I don't think I've seen eric post anything lately online or Facebook


He does a nightly video on Facebook, he mentioned it a couple days ago.


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;2096093 said:


> He does a nightly video on Facebook, he mentioned it a couple days ago.


I just went to his Facebook page


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;2096092 said:


> Anybody think anything will ice up in the morning.


I was worried about that too but all is well here


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;2096321 said:


> I was worried about that too but all is well here


We just got back in from checking and salting a few things. Walks are mostly dried up, and the lots just had puddles here and there. Salted a few to make it worth my time but thats it.


----------



## kc2006

Just got done salting all the banks and pharmacies. $$$ love that easy money.


----------



## Flawless440

Jp Whats tomorrow afternoon looking like. Nobody seems to be talking about it.. Must be small?


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;2096341 said:


> Jp Whats tomorrow afternoon looking like. Nobody seems to be talking about it.. Must be small?


Everything I have seen says less than an inch. Most are saying about a half inch


----------



## ChevyStepside26

Bossman 92;2096479 said:


> Everything I have seen says less than an inch. Most are saying about a half inch


Gotta love lake effect . Our area is predicted 8-12 inches Sunday through monday


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;2096341 said:


> Jp Whats tomorrow afternoon looking like. Nobody seems to be talking about it.. Must be small?


It looks to be light in our area. Here is the nam.


----------



## Young Pup

And here is the gfs.


----------



## [email protected]

Possible salt event!? I'll take it!


----------



## born2farm

Been snowing/drizzling all day. Everything is wet, probably gonna get a salt run in tonight


----------



## chevyman51

born2farm;2096543 said:


> Been snowing/drizzling all day. Everything is wet, probably gonna get a salt run in tonight


We are gonna go out and salt tonight


----------



## born2farm

We were planning on a salt run tonight, but everything is pretty well dry. Guess we will see what tomorrow brings


----------



## kc2006

make sure you have gas in your sprayer motor prior to brining. I got half way done with the one big place and noticed I could still see brine in the top of the tank. Here I ran out of gas and was gravity feeding for a couple acres. Whoops!

Weather note, local guy said we may be looking at a storm from the south on Friday.


----------



## born2farm

kc2006;2096935 said:


> make sure you have gas in your sprayer motor prior to brining. I got half way done with the one big place and noticed I could still see brine in the top of the tank. Here I ran out of gas and was gravity feeding for a couple acres. Whoops!
> 
> Weather note, local guy said we may be looking at a storm from the south on Friday.


Turn the radio down and you can hear the motor running lol.

I wish we would have went out and sprayed this morning. Snow showers here and the pavement covering over


----------



## kc2006

I had the radio off haha. It's in a 6500 with 4' tall mason dump, so I can't hear anything unless I hang out the window. First time with the truck, live and learn I guess lol.


----------



## born2farm

kc2006;2096953 said:


> I had the radio off haha. It's in a 6500 with 4' tall mason dump, so I can't hear anything unless I hang out the window. First time with the truck, live and learn I guess lol.


I hear ya. How big of a setup you running on the 6500?

Anybody else getting some snow? Out salting our open stuff now, wasnt expecting accumulation this fast.


----------



## kc2006

Just a 600 gallon set up, I'm using it for one place only and didn't want to drop the money on a 900-1000 gallon tank, so I did twin 300 gallon totes I had laying around.


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;2096935 said:


> make sure you have gas in your sprayer motor prior to brining. I got half way done with the one big place and noticed I could still see brine in the top of the tank. Here I ran out of gas and was gravity feeding for a couple acres. Whoops!
> 
> Weather note, local guy said we may be looking at a storm from the south on Friday.


Who said that?? We should get together sometime for a drink or coffee since we're so close


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;2096971 said:


> Anybody else getting some snow? Out salting our open stuff now, wasnt expecting accumulation this fast.


Flurries here now, by the looks of the radar it'll be here shortly. How much do you have over there?


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;2096935 said:


> make sure you have gas in your sprayer motor prior to brining. I got half way done with the one big place and noticed I could still see brine in the top of the tank. Here I ran out of gas and was gravity feeding for a couple acres. Whoops!
> 
> Weather note, local guy said we may be looking at a storm from the south on Friday.


Let's get through the middle of week clipper first. Today should not be to big of a deal.


----------



## kc2006

muffy189;2096978 said:


> Who said that?? We should get together sometime for a drink or coffee since we're so close


I could go for some Tim hortons, love their coffee. I'm just up the road on 45.

Wilhelm said it on his blog this morning.


----------



## Young Pup

Middle of the week snow.


----------



## kc2006

Wtf that 96 hour map looks decent, how come no ones talking about that and yet they're speculating the Friday snow.


----------



## Young Pup

Snow maps for the whole week.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;2096992 said:


> Wtf that 96 hour map looks decent, how come no ones talking about that and yet they're speculating the Friday snow.


Honestly, I think some are waiting for the current system to get out of here.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

kc2006;2096992 said:


> Wtf that 96 hour map looks decent, how come no ones talking about that and yet they're speculating the Friday snow.


No kidding. Intellicast is the only one even suggesting snow mid week right now


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;2096989 said:


> I could go for some Tim hortons, love their coffee. I'm just up the road on 45.
> 
> Wilhelm said it on his blog this morning.


I live on Ellsworth (45) just inside city limits


----------



## kc2006

muffy189;2097000 said:


> I live on Ellsworth (45) just inside city limits


We're like neighbors living on the same street lol.


----------



## kc2006

Young Pup;2096998 said:


> Honestly, I think some are waiting for the current system to get out of here.


That one makes it look like it's staying west, that's fine they can keep it.


----------



## Young Pup

It's crazy, these maps are changing with each run. I am sure that tonight's run will show something completely different. None of them seem to be doing well imo.


----------



## Bossman 92

What's everybody paying for bulk delivered? Think I am overpaying


----------



## davisons4season

$100-105 depending on where we get it. How'd it go the other day? Hotel and conference center work out ok?


----------



## kc2006

$82 a ton over here. Did buy it and stash it in October though.


----------



## Bossman 92

davisons4season;2097117 said:


> $100-105 depending on where we get it. How'd it go the other day? Hotel and conference center work out ok?


Worked out great. We salted them a few times and plowed them a couple so far. I talked to maintenance and we are all on the same page. Sounds like the last company were a bunch of clowns lol


----------



## davisons4season

Awesome! They are great to work with.


----------



## procuts0103

Lake effect snow warning for Ashtabula possible 2 feet in spots... I knew it! I'm in Disney with the kids and they are getting pounded. Never again will I leave during winter. Wtf


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;2097125 said:


> $82 a ton over here. Did buy it and stash it in October though.


Where do you get it


----------



## kc2006

Cargill directly, almost had to put lipstick on.


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;2097209 said:


> Cargill directly, almost had to put lipstick on.


Lol that's not good


----------



## Maclawnco

procuts0103;2097177 said:


> Lake effect snow warning for Ashtabula possible 2 feet in spots... I knew it! I'm in Disney with the kids and they are getting pounded. Never again will I leave during winter. Wtf


Try this trick. Trust your guys.


----------



## wnwniner

*Weather Web Site*

Guys,
here is a great chat board i follow for weather insights. Its basically the same as plowsite except for weather. They make threads for each potential storm for a region-IE east coast, midwest/ohio valley, and they follow almost every run of every model. They post a lot of maps (only a few of which i can figure out and i've been following that site for a few years, but i can be a little dense xysport).

http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showforum=11

You can see there are thread for the jan 19-20 storm and the 21-23 storm. the storm this thurs-sat is the bigger one and we actually have a decent chance of getting some good snows.


----------



## born2farm

Well got to salt everything today, and we are going back out here at midnight to hit everything again. Its gonna be brutal cold out


----------



## SnoDaddy

procuts0103;2097177 said:


> Lake effect snow warning for Ashtabula possible 2 feet in spots... I knew it! I'm in Disney with the kids and they are getting pounded. Never again will I leave during winter. Wtf


What you're the one always *****ing it's never snowing enough and you leave!!!! Wtf!!!


----------



## SnoDaddy

born2farm;2097318 said:


> Well got to salt everything today, and we are going back out here at midnight to hit everything again. Its gonna be brutal cold out


Better brine! Salt is worthless


----------



## SnoDaddy

John_DeereGreen;2096999 said:


> No kidding. Intellicast is the only one even suggesting snow mid week right now


Where's the pics of the toys????


----------



## procuts0103

SnoDaddy;2097340 said:


> What you're the one always *****ing it's never snowing enough and you leave!!!! Wtf!!!


I know right... The winter we had so far I figured I'd be fine. Soon as I left they kept raising the snow totals. Oh well. Like Mac said... Trust your guys


----------



## Young Pup

Edit: Ooops Josh update.

After a brief reprieve to the Arctic cold, it has come back with its ferocity. An Arctic front swept through earlier today bringing with it a period of snow that added up to a bit but more importantly the next load of cold. Temperatures tonight will drop into the +5 to -5 range. Add that to the winds from the west at 10 to 20 mph, we are talking wind chill values in the -10 to -20 range. Thus, a Wind Chill Advisory is in effect from late this evening through the morning hours of the Martin Luther King Holiday. So if you have to be outdoors, please dress appropriately.

On a side note, remember how I talked about how it would be fun to travel up to southwestern New York this last week and stay there for a while because of Lake Effect Snow? Well, places in the region have picked up close to 2 feet and another foot or so is possible through Tuesday. While 3 feet is not big to residents up there, it would be nice for snow lovers to watch the snow pile up.

Back to our weather, the talk turns to the end of this upcoming week and the threat for snow. I mentioned that around the January 23rd time frame a southern, more formidable storm would be in the discussion and I am watching that because the threat is there. However, it is too early to know the exact details. We have to get through a couple of events before the storm for the end of the workweek can even be examined.

First, the clipper coming Wednesday. How strong will it be? To what depth will the trough dig? To what length will the resultant high spread out? How will the ridge and trough axis align itself once the clipper departs? Along with many more keys. The reason is because a thin line between suppression or warmth will set up. It is just the way it is in this part of the country. If the clipper over-achieves and the trough is deeper then a more southerly course for Friday could result and only light perhaps moderate snowfall will occur. If the clipper under-achieves and ridging is stronger and southerly flow is greater then warmth could sneak in then parts of the region could have a mixed bag of precipitation or rain. What happens if the clipper and resultant weather sets up just right? Then significant snowfall will be a threat. The Canadian model is provided below and it depicts heavy snowfall for most areas.

As always, though, let's wait and see.

Via the Canadian, take off a bit of snow but the numbers are still 85-90% from the late Thursday through early Saturday time frame. Until then, stay warm.


----------



## born2farm

SnoDaddy;2097343 said:


> Better brine! Salt is worthless


Tried more brine yesterday and haven't sold myself on post treating with it. Made everything slushy, but it all refroze to where we had to scrape some things this morning


----------



## kc2006

born2farm;2097462 said:


> Tried more brine yesterday and haven't sold myself on post treating with it. Made everything slushy, but it all refroze to where we had to scrape some things this morning


What are you using? I did mostly brine last year, actual deicing without plowing sucks. Unless you make your own and know you have a 23% salt and add calcium, blah.

I did the one set up this year in the 6500 because when it plows it'll be on site all day and I didn't want to deal with frozen salt, otherwise I'd only have the small set ups with straight cal for walks and spraying the spinner.


----------



## born2farm

kc2006;2097463 said:


> What are you using? I did mostly brine last year, actual deicing without plowing sucks. Unless you make your own and know you have a 23% salt and add calcium, blah.
> 
> I did the one set up this year in the 6500 because when it plows it'll be on site all day and I didn't want to deal with frozen salt, otherwise I'd only have the small set ups with straight cal for walks and spraying the spinner.


Were using a 90/10 mix of brine and calcium. Yesterday we tried to burn off about a half inch of fluff. It made it slushy underneath but we still had to hit it with salt this morning. On the lots with just a dusting it worked great at melting what was there, but it caused the lots to stay wet, and attract all the blowing snow last night.

I think it has its place and we are going to keep playing with it. We did about 10 banks with it yesterday. Being they are ckoses today, we had a little time to play around a little.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Brock, do you think it's a case of not applying enough liquid to melt completely? I don't know anything about them, but woul like to start experimenting. We just have no lots that I can experiment on without major issues if something goes wrong.



SnoDaddy;2097345 said:


> Where's the pics of the toys????


Once I know how to post pictures I'll get some on the next plowable storm.


----------



## Fannin76

Man my weather app is going crazy which is driving me crazy. Was calling 1-3 Wednesday and 1-3 Friday now around and inch Wednesday and no snow Friday. I wish the models would make up their mind!


----------



## kc2006

I applied up to 100 gpa last year and that burned off a good 1/2" and had no issues. Now mind you my stuff was low on chlorides. All our stuff is 1" trigger so we plow anything more and I never tried to burn an inch. Yesterday I applied at 50gpa pretreating, it did same thing you said. Caused the initial to melt nicely then it diluted, then stayed wet and attracted snow. The only place I love it, is sidewalks and toss a tiny bit of salt or calcium (I mean a tiny bit), and deicing ice, omg the few ice events we had last year 30gpa it was great.

weather talk. I think that josh gets snow boners and it messes with his mind. Our local guy who used to be a higher up at accuweather is very good, and he's saying wed will be a minor event with an inch possibly two towards the west, and he's thinking Friday's impacts southeast Ohio lightly but mostly SE of Pittsburgh. Not sure where josh is getting his maps that have ohio getting 12-18".


----------



## Fannin76

kc2006;2097561 said:


> I applied up to 100 gpa last year and that burned off a good 1/2" and had no issues. Now mind you my stuff was low on chlorides. All our stuff is 1" trigger so we plow anything more and I never tried to burn an inch. Yesterday I applied at 50gpa pretreating, it did same thing you said. Caused the initial to melt nicely then it diluted, then stayed wet and attracted snow. The only place I love it, is sidewalks and toss a tiny bit of salt or calcium (I mean a tiny bit), and deicing ice, omg the few ice events we had last year 30gpa it was great.
> 
> weather talk. I think that josh gets snow boners and it messes with his mind. Our local guy who used to be a higher up at accuweather is very good, and he's saying wed will be a minor event with an inch possibly two towards the west, and he's thinking Friday's impacts southeast Ohio lightly but mostly SE of Pittsburgh. Not sure where josh is getting his maps that have ohio getting 12-18".[/QUOTE
> 
> That was Canadian model that may have been centimeters.


----------



## justgeorge

Fannin76;2097563 said:


> That was Canadian model that may have been centimeters.


It says inches at the top of it. But I'm not buying it either....


----------



## Fannin76

justgeorge;2097566 said:


> It says inches at the top of it. But I'm not buying it either....


Yea I don't want that much snow ever haha.


----------



## kc2006

I've never been the same since we got the one bad storm like 6 years ago. Omg, they said it was 18" but I measured 2' everywhere and had drifts of 3-4' near garage doors and stuff. I cringe at big snows now.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Kc, I'm assuming you were using Aqua Salina? Was that 100 GPA straight AS or mixed with calcium? Did you try it with any calcium mixed in?

My goal for liquids is to have something that works better when it's really cold like now, and pretreat for daytime storms. And hopefully save a lot of time on sidewalks.


----------



## kc2006

John_DeereGreen;2097585 said:


> Kc, I'm assuming you were using Aqua Salina? Was that 100 GPA straight AS or mixed with calcium? Did you try it with any calcium mixed in?
> 
> My goal for liquids is to have something that works better when it's really cold like now, and pretreat for daytime storms. And hopefully save a lot of time on sidewalks.


Yea Aqua, it's low on chlorides, easiest way to tell is just weigh it, it claims what like Mid to upper 20s% total chlorides which means there should be about 2.5-3lbs over the 8lb water weight. Every time I weigh it, I get 9-10lbs only. Another test was I kept adding calcium till it fell out, i should have only been able to add 10% volume of 32% cal, I could add 20-30% with no issue. It got to the point that I'd add a bag of calcium per tote then it worked very well at 40-50gpa, but price point turned not so great.


----------



## novawagonmaster

procuts0103;2097404 said:


> I know right... The winter we had so far I figured I'd be fine. Soon as I left they kept raising the snow totals. Oh well. Like Mac said... Trust your guys


You are missing out on all the fun. It's a circus up here today. :laughing:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

kc2006;2097595 said:


> Yea Aqua, it's low on chlorides, easiest way to tell is just weigh it, it claims what like Mid to upper 20s% total chlorides which means there should be about 2.5-3lbs over the 8lb water weight. Every time I weigh it, I get 9-10lbs only. Another test was I kept adding calcium till it fell out, i should have only been able to add 10% volume of 32% cal, I could add 20-30% with no issue. It got to the point that I'd add a bag of calcium per tote then it worked very well at 40-50gpa, but price point turned not so great.


What are you paying for bags of calcium? I did some rough math at 20 bucks a bag and 275 gallon tote, figuring AS at .12 a gallon and calcium at .08 per gallon (20/275) that comes out to right at 10 bucks an acre for 50 GPA.

What am I doing wrong in figuring that's a lot cheaper than bulk salt?


----------



## Young Pup

It is not his forecast. Read the post. It is an update. Yes it is in inches. It is one model. Hell today's gfs run shows:


----------



## Young Pup

novawagonmaster;2097602 said:


> You are missing out on all the fun. It's a circus up here today. :laughing:


How much have you gotten??


----------



## kc2006

John_DeereGreen;2097613 said:


> What are you paying for bags of calcium? I did some rough math at 20 bucks a bag and 275 gallon tote, figuring AS at .12 a gallon and calcium at .08 per gallon (20/275) that comes out to right at 10 bucks an acre for 50 GPA.
> 
> What am I doing wrong in figuring that's a lot cheaper than bulk salt?


Like $15 a bag, but a bag only makes 12 gallons of 32%, so you're putting in like 4% by volume only, it was just a little booster, wasn't a cure all. And AS is .21 a gallon now, which makes it as much as salt or more. I should have mentioned, the 40-50gpa I said it worked good on, was post plow cleanly scraped lots. You have any hard pack, and it's totally worthless. It's got it's places, but it's so hit and miss. I was able to carry a ton of salt and 300 gallons last year on one truck, so I was able to do whatever fit the situation best, so sometimes salt was cheaper, sometimes brine was.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Young Pup;2097617 said:


> How much have you gotten??


Plowed about 3-4" around 5pm yesterday (Sunday), another 4-5" early this morning, and there's already another 3" in the lot at work right now. It's still coming down at a good clip. The Lake Erie snow machine is in high gear!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

kc2006;2097622 said:


> Like $15 a bag, but a bag only makes 12 gallons of 32%, so you're putting in like 4% by volume only, it was just a little booster, wasn't a cure all. And AS is .21 a gallon now, which makes it as much as salt or more. I should have mentioned, the 40-50gpa I said it worked good on, was post plow cleanly scraped lots. You have any hard pack, and it's totally worthless. It's got it's places, but it's so hit and miss. I was able to carry a ton of salt and 300 gallons last year on one truck, so I was able to do whatever fit the situation best, so sometimes salt was cheaper, sometimes brine was.


At .21 a gallon it defeats the purpose of buying it, can make brine for half that and have a better finished product, just a bigger upfront investment.

I hate to dump the $$ into it and have it be something that only works great a handful of times a year.


----------



## Young Pup

novawagonmaster;2097624 said:


> Plowed about 3-4" around 5pm yesterday (Sunday), another 4-5" early this morning, and there's already another 3" in the lot at work right now. It's still coming down at a good clip. The Lake Erie snow machine is in high gear!


Sweet. Have fun and get some pictures for us snow starved guys.


----------



## Young Pup

And here is the Canadian model today.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Cinci/Dayton guys...care to share your bulk landscape material suppliers? We are working on a mulch installation deal for a real estate management company that has a number of properties down there. Looking for bulk double ground dyed hardwood mulch. My suppliers can't take it that far without being out of touch on pricing.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2097492 said:


> Brock, do you think it's a case of not applying enough liquid to melt completely? I don't know anything about them, but woul like to start experimenting. We just have no lots that I can experiment on without major issues if something goes wrong.
> 
> Once I know how to post pictures I'll get some on the next plowable storm.


I think this could be part of it. I just think the liquid diluted out to fast and left no residual. I do not think that liquids is the answer for melting a half inch of snow, but so far I really like pretreating with it. Even on our accounts that I cannot necessarily bill for a pretreat, its cheap enough that the better scraping and limited salt used post event more than pays for itself.

Like you said, we do not have a lot of accounts where we can afford to play around to much. This is the first year we have had a truck dedicated to liquid, so we are trying as many scenarios as we can. We used it on some banks yesterday, knowing they were closed today so we could slide with it this morning.


----------



## justgeorge

John_DeereGreen;2097730 said:


> Cinci/Dayton guys...care to share your bulk landscape material suppliers? We are working on a mulch installation deal for a real estate management company that has a number of properties down there. Looking for bulk double ground dyed hardwood mulch. My suppliers can't take it that far without being out of touch on pricing.


 I get all my mulch at bzak landscaping. Bzak and Evans are both big in Cincinnati.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

John_DeereGreen;2097730 said:


> Cinci/Dayton guys...care to share your bulk landscape material suppliers? We are working on a mulch installation deal for a real estate management company that has a number of properties down there. Looking for bulk double ground dyed hardwood mulch. My suppliers can't take it that far without being out of touch on pricing.


Swartz Mulch 
937-885-4848
Centerville, OH

Let me know if you are interested in subbing that mulch work out, dying to start using this Mulch Mule!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Thanks guys. I appreciate it!



ohiogreenworks;2097761 said:


> Swartz Mulch
> 937-885-4848
> Centerville, OH
> 
> Let me know if you are interested in subbing that mulch work out, dying to start using this Mulch Mule!!


Thanks for the offer, but we are buying a Bark Blower. Finn finally added material feed speed control onto the remote for the 302, which was the reason we sold the used one we had.

Should be a fun season for someone!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

John_DeereGreen;2097771 said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks for the offer, but we are buying a Bark Blower. Finn finally added material feed speed control onto the remote for the 302, which was the reason we sold the used one we had.
> 
> Should be a fun season for someone!


Good deal! Figured I'd ask


----------



## CELandscapes

John_DeereGreen;2097730 said:


> Cinci/Dayton guys...care to share your bulk landscape material suppliers? We are working on a mulch installation deal for a real estate management company that has a number of properties down there. Looking for bulk double ground dyed hardwood mulch. My suppliers can't take it that far without being out of touch on pricing.


Br mulch in tipp city.


----------



## WALKERS

John_DeereGreen;2097730 said:


> Cinci/Dayton guys...care to share your bulk landscape material suppliers? We are working on a mulch installation deal for a real estate management company that has a number of properties down there. Looking for bulk double ground dyed hardwood mulch. My suppliers can't take it that far without being out of touch on pricing.


Evans 513 272 5169
Bzak 513 831 0907
To name a few. 
Let me know if we can help out if needed


----------



## justgeorge

Apparently there are no good forecasts for this week. Local radio here in Cincinnati is calling for snow starting Wednesday morning, but accuweather.com says "a little afternoon snow" and for Friday (the really pretty colors on the map day) it says "cold with a little snow".

Just in case, I'm finally installing my new salt spreader tomorrow; I spent today tracking down a hitch mount cause I didn't want to drill holes in my bumper and bed rails AND lose my hard tonneau cover to install the swing-away pivot mount (Snowex 1075).


----------



## Fannin76

justgeorge;2098040 said:


> Apparently there are no good forecasts for this week. Local radio here in Cincinnati is calling for snow starting Wednesday morning, but accuweather.com says "a little afternoon snow" and for Friday (the really pretty colors on the map day) it says "cold with a little snow".
> 
> Just in case, I'm finally installing my new salt spreader tomorrow; I spent today tracking down a hitch mount cause I didn't want to drill holes in my bumper and bed rails AND lose my hard tonneau cover to install the swing-away pivot mount (Snowex 1075).


I got a swing away this year as well as a Vbox I will never go back to hitch mount after having a swing away greatest thing invented


----------



## muffy189

i loved my swing away i had it on two trucks... But now i love my V box


----------



## Fannin76

muffy189;2098070 said:


> i loved my swing away i had it on two trucks... But now i love my V box


I keep leaving salt in mine.... Not loving the 3 inch thick rock on the bottom right now in my Vbox


----------



## procuts0103

Salt snow and cold... Only thing I've seen for 6 days is sand sunshine and boats on the water. God I hate Florida.

Biggest storm of the season and I'm watching it on the shop cameras. Can't wait to get back!


----------



## muffy189

Fannin76;2098071 said:


> I keep leaving salt in mine.... Not loving the 3 inch thick rock on the bottom right now in my Vbox


ya thats never good... Ive heard from alot of guys warning me of that so Ive been very careful about leaving salt in it


----------



## Young Pup

Josh Update:

Another day and still not much more answers to be given about the systems that will affect our area. The first system comes in Wednesday morning into Wednesday afternoon. Once that system departs the attention will turn to Friday's event. Wednesday is a clipper storm, so quick in and quick out, but the Friday system has a more classic track that brings the area more significant precipitation. It comes in the Pacific Northwest dives south towards Texas, grabs moisture, then starts trekking north and northeastward. Where the track ends up can be the difference between light snow or a substantial dumping across the area.

First things first, Wednesday's event. The trend has been south but key features still lie to the north of surface features. I believe a more northern route will ensue. This is not a major storm but I have to believe that this system will tug north a bit bringing light snowfall to the southern half of Indiana and Ohio into Kentucky. This is why I want to watch the system tonight to see if certain things start to align better with the energy. Once we can finally get a handle on Wednesday it will help shape Friday's storm


----------



## Fannin76

muffy189;2098098 said:


> ya thats never good... Ive heard from alot of guys warning me of that so Ive been very careful about leaving salt in it


I'm going to quit filling it up until after the storm then salt after everything's plowed lol


----------



## kc2006

I'm bored with no real snow, so I bought a tonneau and adapted it to fit on my insert. No more BS tarping it and still getting the salt wet. Stays nice and dry now, it's a trifold too so it's not a pain to open and close in the cold.


----------



## Fannin76

kc2006;2098116 said:


> I'm bored with no real snow, so I bought a tonneau and adapted it to fit on my insert. No more BS tarping it and still getting the salt wet. Stays nice and dry now, it's a trifold too so it's not a pain to open and close in the cold.


Nice pretty smart


----------



## Young Pup

snow totals through the Friday event.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;2098116 said:


> I'm bored with no real snow, so I bought a tonneau and adapted it to fit on my insert. No more BS tarping it and still getting the salt wet. Stays nice and dry now, it's a trifold too so it's not a pain to open and close in the cold.


Great idea.


----------



## kc2006

I think the gfs is smoking crack on this one. Local dude is saying a coating Wednesday for us, and probably 1-2" Friday but of course won't know til the system hits ground Wednesday. I just don't see the 7-8" the gfs has us at.


----------



## Young Pup

Yeah it is just now coming ashore in the pacific n/w. so it is not even really being sampled yet.


----------



## Young Pup

And here is the Canadian


----------



## Flawless440

Weird how that storm dips so far south then rides that 70 line.


----------



## jk4718

I wish they sold Kaffenbarger gift cards at Krogers, I would have a fortune in fuel points. I need to get new cutting edges for the V and a new spring, but I really don't feel like fighting those bolts today. Maybe I will wait a day to see what the models do with Friday.


----------



## novawagonmaster

We got hammered again overnight!
Took a couple pics this morning.


----------



## ohionobs

Procuts will have to wipe away his tears and clean his undies up after seeing those pics.


----------



## procuts0103

Just seen them.... So pissed I missed this storm, on our way to the airport as we speak.


----------



## Young Pup

The nam at 84 hours.


----------



## Young Pup

And a second snowfall map


----------



## jk4718




----------



## jk4718




----------



## Young Pup

I was just going to post that this storm is just being sampled. While the nam looks good. The gfs is lacking on this map. So I am not worried yet. by 12z tomorrow they should have a handle on it.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2098323 said:


>


I like these maps much better than the one I posted. It doesn't give the option of the 24 hours and such.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

jk, are you paying for those maps showing 24 hour totals?

This one looks to be going south to me, so far. Guess we will see what happens!


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;2098347 said:


> jk, are you paying for those maps showing 24 hour totals?
> 
> This one looks to be going south to me, so far. Guess we will see what happens!


Not jk, but those are free maps. Part of the maps the maps that get posted. LIke this map here is for all hours up to the 108 mark. Including the snow from the clipper that is coiming in Wednesday.


----------



## jk4718

John_DeereGreen;2098347 said:


> jk, are you paying for those maps showing 24 hour totals?
> 
> This one looks to be going south to me, so far. Guess we will see what happens!


No, it's free. Instantweathermaps.com they have the nam and gfs. The other more detailed one is found here: http://wxcaster.com/models_main.htm


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2098363 said:


> No, it's free. Instantweathermaps.com they have the nam and gfs. The other more detailed one is found here: http://wxcaster.com/models_main.htm


Ha, we posted at the same time.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the Canadian.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2098370 said:


> Here is the Canadian.


My weather apps are showing jack **** you guys think it's going to stay south?


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2098439 said:


> My weather apps are showing jack **** you guys think it's going to stay south?


Yep, I think we will see light snow tomorrow. Heavier amounts to the south. As for Friday, it is up in the air as to what we get.


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;2098468 said:


> Yep, I think we will see light snow tomorrow. Heavier amounts to the south. As for Friday, it is up in the air as to what we get.


Any idea on timing for tomorrow's small clipper in cbus?


----------



## Burkartsplow

kc2006;2098116 said:


> I'm bored with no real snow, so I bought a tonneau and adapted it to fit on my insert. No more BS tarping it and still getting the salt wet. Stays nice and dry now, it's a trifold too so it's not a pain to open and close in the cold.


Looks great, I had two tarps made out of same stuff you see on hauling trailers. $250 a piece and going on there 5 winter and holding up great.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2098468 said:


> Yep, I think we will see light snow tomorrow. Heavier amounts to the south. As for Friday, it is up in the air as to what we get.


It can stay out of Dayton lol 2 inches is all I want maybe 3 to hit my two hoas but if sidewalk guys aren't going to show up I want no snow


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];2098487 said:


> Any idea on timing for tomorrow's small clipper in cbus?


I was thinking between 7am and 10am. But the radar looks to be a little quicker. Most of that will slide off to the south. At least that is what I am thinking.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2098500 said:


> It can stay out of Dayton lol 2 inches is all I want maybe 3 to hit my two hoas but if sidewalk guys aren't going to show up I want no snow


Need to get some new help????


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2098516 said:


> Need to get some new help????


Yea no one wants to wait on a check...y should I pay daily if I'm not paid daily


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2098519 said:


> Yea no one wants to wait on a check...y should I pay daily if I'm not paid daily


Agree 100 percent.


----------



## Bossman 92

Fannin76;2098519 said:


> Yea no one wants to wait on a check...y should I pay daily if I'm not paid daily


I have found that if you want good walk help you gotta pay well and quick. Can I ask what you are paying these walk guys?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I'm a moron, been too long since I've looked at them myself to remember how to do it. I remembered after I went and messed with it for a minute.



Fannin76;2098519 said:


> Yea no one wants to wait on a check...y should I pay daily if I'm not paid daily


Because you're in business, not them. You choose to take contracts that you have to wait to be paid. They don't.

You want good help, especially for sidewalk crew, pay at the end of the storm, and pay well. Our walk guys start at 16.50 an hour. If you don't want to do that, be prepared to have unreliable ****** help.


----------



## jdavis11

I call most of my sidewalk guys in on average once a week during the winter. I don't see a problem paying them the day after the storm? Yes, it is an inconvenience to get all the time sheets and book work completed, but if that is what it takes to keep them excited about working then I am glad to do it.

The guys that work for us more consistently though out the winter (mainly drivers, operators and remodelers) get paid on their normal timeframe because like I said, they have consistent work and can budget accordingly. But if paying the sidewalk guys who work 10-20 hours a week at $15/hr ($150-$300/week) more immediately is what it takes to keep them coming back I am all for it.


----------



## born2farm

We pay walk guys 15 to 20 an hour, but they are on normal payroll. You guys paying right after a storm, is this cash or on the books?


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;2098563 said:


> We pay walk guys 15 to 20 an hour, but they are on normal payroll. You guys paying right after a storm, is this cash or on the books?


On the books of course


----------



## John_DeereGreen

On the books here, not taking that gamble.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Fannin76;2098519 said:


> Yea no one wants to wait on a check...y should I pay daily if I'm not paid daily


It's hard and we haven't always been able to do it like we do now, but as a business we end up waiting on money all the time. You can't expect your guys to wait too, they aren't the ones in business, they're just employees. Cash flow is one of the biggest things I monitor every day. Being self employed is great right!


----------



## Young Pup

To actually pay the next day is unreasonable. Especially if you are out there working all night and have to do the paper work. At the end of the week or a couple days later is more like it imo.


----------



## Young Pup

From the nws in Wilmington, Ohio:

MAIN FOCUS IN THE LONG TERM FORECAST WILL BE THE POTENTIAL FOR A
WINTER STORM TO AFFECT THE OHIO VALLEY REGION. THE IMPETUS FOR WHAT
WILL DEVELOP INTO A CLOSED MID LEVEL CIRCULATION EITHER OVER THE TN
VLY OR THE DEEP SOUTH IS STILL OFF THE WEST COAST ATTM...SO CAUTION
MUST BE USED IN THE FORECAST DUE TO THE OSCILLATIONS IN THE POSITION
AND TRACK OF THE MID LEVEL CIRCULATION. MODELS TEND TO HAVE ISSUES
WITH THE CLOSING OFF OF SUCH SYSTEMS...AND GIVEN THAT THE ENERGY IS
STILL OFF THE WEST COAST...THERE WILL BE TIME FOR OSCILLATIONS TO
CONTINUE UNTIL PERHAPS 12Z WEDNESDAY WHEN THE ENERGY WILL BE FULLY
SAMPLED.

THAT BEING SAID...OF THE MAIN OPERATIONAL MODELS FROM THE 01.19.12Z
RUN...THE ECMWF HAS TAKEN A MORE SOUTHERN TRACK ACROSS THE DEEP
SOUTH VERSUS THE OTHER MODELS (NAM...GFS...AND CMC). AS TO NOT JUMP
ON THE PURE 12Z ECMWF SOLUTION...WHICH WOULD BRING A PCPN SHIELD/MID
LEVEL DEFORMATION AXIS ONLY AS FAR NORTH AS THE OHIO RIVER...HAVE
TAKEN A BLEND OF THE 12Z GFS AND THE PREVIOUS 00Z ECMWF WHICH KEEPS
SOME CONTINUITY TO THE GOING FORECAST AND ALLOWS FOR SOME POTENTIAL
FOR A MORE NORTHERN TRACK TO BE A POSSIBLE SOLUTION. THUS...THE
CURRENT FORECAST WILL ALLOW PCPN SHIELD/MID LVL DEFORMATION AXIS
PUSH NORTHWARD TOWARD THE OHIO RIVER THURSDAY NIGHT...ALLOWING IT TO
PIVOT AS FAR NORTH/NORTHWEST AS THE I-71 CORRIDOR...AND THEN ALLOW
IT TO SHIFT EAST FRIDAY NIGHT INTO SATURDAY AS A COASTAL LOW/ENERGY
TRANSFER TAKES PLACE. BASED ON THIS SCENARIO...PCPN SHOULD REMAIN AS
SNOW WITH THE POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ALONG AND
SOUTHEAST OF THE I-71 CORRIDOR AND PARTICULARY ALONG AND SOUTH OF
THE OHIO RIVER VALLEY. THUS...AT THIS JUNCTURE...4 OR MORE INCHES OF
SNOW MAY BE POSSIBLE ALONG AND SOUTH OF THE I-71 CORRIDOR WITH 6 OR
MORE INCHES POSSIBLE ALONG AND SOUTH OF THE OHIO RIVER. AGAIN...A
TRACK FARTHER SOUTH WOULD ONLY IMPACT LOCATIONS ALONG AND SOUTH OF
THE OHIO RIVER...AND A TRACK FARTHER NORTH WOULD PUSH THE THREAT
TOWARD THE I-71 CORRIDOR. AS THE COASTAL LOW TAKES SHAPE AND MOVES
NEAR AND OFF THE NEW ENGLAND COAST SATURDAY AFTERNOON AND
NIGHT...PCPN WILL TAPER OFF OVER THE REGION AS SURFACE HIGH PRESSURE
BUILDS BACK INTO THE OHIO VALLEY. AS FOR TEMPERATURES...HAVE TAKEN
BLEND OF PREVIOUS FORECAST AND THE 12Z GFS/00Z ECMWF. SOME
ADJUSTMENTS MAY HAVE TO BE MADE TO CURRENT VALUES DEPENDING ON WHERE
AND THE AMOUNT OF SNOW COVER WHICH MAY FALL...WHICH WILL HAVE AN
ALBEDO EFFECT/RADIATIONAL COOLING EFFECT.


----------



## kc2006

Burkartsplow;2098498 said:


> Looks great, I had two tarps made out of same stuff you see on hauling trailers. $250 a piece and going on there 5 winter and holding up great.


I remembered seeing you do a tonneau way back. all the local tarp places were nuts on a custom one, I would have been $400 or more, and still had to figure a way to secure it. I got this tonneau for 150, plus I figured I could leave it on the truck when I sell it without the insert.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Young Pup;2098593 said:


> To actually pay the next day is unreasonable. Especially if you are out there working all night and have to do the paper work. At the end of the week or a couple days later is more like it imo.


Agreed. Day after or so seems to work well. Keeps everyone happy.


----------



## born2farm

Maybe Ishould look into paying our walk guys sooner. My worry is they would always be calling wanting there check. If you get a light day time event you may be able to cut the check that night, but on a long drawn out storm it may take 3 or 4 days. We currently have a local company do payroll, so we would have to do it in house to make this work.

Back to the weather.....Tomorrow, intellicast and TWC are saying flurries for us north of Columbus, and NOAA is saying up to an inch.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

born2farm;2098637 said:


> Maybe Ishould look into paying our walk guys sooner. My worry is they would always be calling wanting there check. If you get a light day time event you may be able to cut the check that night, but on a long drawn out storm it may take 3 or 4 days. We currently have a local company do payroll, so we would have to do it in house to make this work.
> 
> Back to the weather.....Tomorrow, intellicast and TWC are saying flurries for us north of Columbus, and NOAA is saying up to an inch.


I'm hearing dusting to 2" around Dayton. Rush hour storm without knowing exactly what's coming, should be a fun morning!!

I'd say depending on how many guys etc for when to pay and I would still do what makes sense for your company either way. I just know clearing walks isn't the most fun job so keeping those guys happy is a priority since without them we'd be out doing them lol


----------



## born2farm

ohiogreenworks;2098671 said:


> I'm hearing dusting to 2" around Dayton. Rush hour storm without knowing exactly what's coming, should be a fun morning!!
> 
> I'd say depending on how many guys etc for when to pay and I would still do what makes sense for your company either way. I just know clearing walks isn't the most fun job so keeping those guys happy is a priority since without them we'd be out doing them lol


Ya. Im always trying to keep the walk guys happy. We raised the starting pay from 10 to 15, and the crew leaders are making 17.50 to 20 this year. We run 8 - 12 walk guys per storm. Going to look into faster pay.


----------



## rblake

I pay my employees weekly. Subs get paid in two days if there reports come in 24 hours. Keep them paid quickly, they will stay with you. heading out to do some pretreating for the morning. good luck everyone


----------



## kc2006

Just saw the gfs ensemble. Only 1 of the 21 maps has most of Ohio in snow. The rest either didn't have any 3" zones in Ohio or max it was very southern portion.

DC on the other hand is gunna get A$$ pounded. They were showing 24-30"....


----------



## Fannin76

Bossman 92;2098536 said:


> I have found that if you want good walk help you gotta pay well and quick. Can I ask what you are paying these walk guys?


13-15/ hour


----------



## Fannin76

ohiogreenworks;2098576 said:


> It's hard and we haven't always been able to do it like we do now, but as a business we end up waiting on money all the time. You can't expect your guys to wait too, they aren't the ones in business, they're just employees. Cash flow is one of the biggest things I monitor every day. Being self employed is great right!


Right but I'm not rolling in the freaking money lol I try to pay at the end of the day but sometimes I'm sure I won't be able to with out a few storms in the books. This is my first year with winter employees.


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;2098563 said:


> We pay walk guys 15 to 20 an hour, but they are on normal payroll. You guys paying right after a storm, is this cash or on the books?


Our payroll company cuts checks every 2 weeks..

few years ago during the huge winter, had 15 sidewalk junkies, had to pay after the storm. It was rough bank rolling that winter


----------



## aagroundclearin

Cbus AccuWeather .5" . local weather stations 3-6" as of 1700hrs. Nice !!!


----------



## Fannin76

Shot I sub for a company and I just took a 9% cut to get my money today from the 2 events last week so I would have money to pay the day of.....


----------



## Fannin76

rblake;2098697 said:


> I pay my employees weekly. Subs get paid in two days if there reports come in 24 hours. Keep them paid quickly, they will stay with you. heading out to do some pretreating for the morning. good luck everyone


Need another sub haha


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;2098207 said:


> I wish they sold Kaffenbarger gift cards at Krogers, I would have a fortune in fuel points. I need to get new cutting edges for the V and a new spring, but I really don't feel like fighting those bolts today. Maybe I will wait a day to see what the models do with Friday.


I did 3 blades last season.. It was worth the 2 hr drive to Mill Supply in Akron over Kaffmenburger. Was also winter waiting on snow.


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;2098733 said:


> Our payroll company cuts checks every 2 weeks..
> 
> few years ago during the huge winter, had 15 sidewalk junkies, had to pay after the storm. It was rough bank rolling that winter


This is how we are set up. I couldn't imagine trying to pay within a day or two, it's bad enough having a few contracts that want invoiced within 24hrs.


----------



## muffy189

Well I hope this storm tracks a 50 miles or so north


----------



## usmcdroach

Anyone on here interested in a truck I have for sale? 2002 hino I posted last winter tee with what I thought was bad tranny but after getting towed to shop it was stuck parking break. I used all summer probably put another 10k miles on it without a single problem. Anyway I upgraded and need to move this so I can upgrade another truck. $9500 is gonna be bottom dollar. Comes with 9 ft western plow there's plenty of pictures on this link. Also anyone can text me if they need more info or other pictures http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=159654&highlight=hino


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Our CPA handles all the payroll crap. I don't have the patients to do that. I email a spreadsheet with hours, employee number, and gross $ and the EFTs go into their accounts the evening it's sent with the exception of Sunday. All our guys are on direct deposit, there's no way I'm monkeying around with passing checks out. 

Edit: fannin you should look into factoring invoices. I'm not sure if it will help you and if you're doing a large enough dollar amount to matter or not but 9% is a chunk to give up for money now vs 30 days. 

Sounds like us northern guys are sitting this one on the sidelines. Good luck, rush hour storms suck.


----------



## Young Pup

here is the clipper snow on the nam


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the end of the week snow. 24 hour total.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2098840 said:


> Here is the end of the week snow. 24 hour total.


The nam is the only one showing us getting anything aren't they?


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2098864 said:


> The nam is the only one showing us getting anything aren't they?


the gfs is showing some snow. not as much as the nam. I thought I posted that. I will in a second. Then it is bedtime.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2098874 said:


> the gfs is showing some snow. not as much as the nam. I thought I posted that. I will in a second. Then it is bedtime.


Cool thanks


----------



## Young Pup

this is for the weekend storm.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;2098840 said:


> Here is the end of the week snow. 24 hour total.


Which model has been the most accurate this year


----------



## born2farm

You southern guys finally getting snow? Weve got heavy flurries here, just started to stick to my truck. Looks to be breaking up quickly


----------



## jdavis11

The pavement is covered in downtown Columbus.


----------



## justgeorge

Yeah, I went out and pre-salted last night using my new snowex 1075 that I spent yesterday in the cold installing. About an inch on the ground now, it's still coming down but the flakes are pretty small. Probably will get an inch and a half. After it finishes around noon, I'll head out and see what needs scraped.


----------



## kc2006

Friday's storm is going to go south, northern Ohio won't see anything. 

DC can have the 24" of snow. No thanks.


----------



## born2farm

Lots are still black and wet from residual salt here. Walks are covered on spots. Nice easy morning


----------



## born2farm

kc2006;2099169 said:


> Friday's storm is going to go south, northern Ohio won't see anything.
> 
> DC can have the 24" of snow. No thanks.


How far north is north? Lol. I70?


----------



## R75419

kc2006;2099169 said:


> Friday's storm is going to go south, northern Ohio won't see anything.
> 
> DC can have the 24" of snow. No thanks.


Igot a call this morning from one of my buddies in the northern VA area asking when i was leaving to come down. He said normal drives around him would go for $100 a pop easy. With the tractor and blower it is a potential goldmine going door to door. payup


----------



## kc2006

R75419;2099197 said:


> Igot a call this morning from one of my buddies in the northern VA area asking when i was leaving to come down. He said normal drives around him would go for $100 a pop easy. With the tractor and blower it is a potential goldmine going door to door. payup


With a tractor and blower hell yea I'd be up for that!


----------



## kc2006

I'm officially dubbing josh on Facebook a hype monger. The dude made it out like Ohio was going to be covered in 18" of snow since end of last week. Then he covers his tracks by saying "I just show this stuff to show what a different track does". In the meantime he freaks thousands of people out, where as a real meteorologist won't give BS hype like that until they're sure about what a storm will do. I like that he also trusted one map when all the others were saying this clipper would be very minor and the Friday storm would be south. 

I shall troll the sh!t out of him on Facebook now till he blocks me.


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;2099226 said:


> I'm officially dubbing josh on Facebook a hype monger. The dude made it out like Ohio was going to be covered in 18" of snow since end of last week. Then he covers his tracks by saying "I just show this stuff to show what a different track does". In the meantime he freaks thousands of people out, where as a real meteorologist won't give BS hype like that until they're sure about what a storm will do. I like that he also trusted one map when all the others were saying this clipper would be very minor and the Friday storm would be south.
> 
> I shall troll the sh!t out of him on Facebook now till he blocks me.


Who is this Josh fellow you speak of?


----------



## kc2006

"Ohio valley forecasting center" on Facebook. A bunch of us follow him, but I think he's a hack anymore. He's always hyping storms up because he likes snow, but if you're going to be a meteorologist I think you should be kind of unbiased instead of misleading thousands of people. Like he's still on there "well it can still trend north" yea there's like a 5% chance or less of that...speak the truth don't bullsh!t people.


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;2099297 said:


> "Ohio valley forecasting center" on Facebook. A bunch of us follow him, but I think he's a hack anymore. He's always hyping storms up because he likes snow, but if you're going to be a meteorologist I think you should be kind of unbiased instead of misleading thousands of people. Like he's still on there "well it can still trend north" yea there's like a 5% chance or less of that...speak the truth don't bullsh!t people.


No kidding I was hoping it would move north some so we could get some plowing in. I'm on Facebook also Doug Moffett


----------



## kc2006

I mean we all have some hopes of snow, but this dude gets snow boners.


----------



## jk4718

Josh has said all along that it could change dramaticly. At 120hrs out the storm was still in the pacific. The potential was there for a lot of snow. With 900+ posts you've been in the game long enough to know how much these things move. I bet if you lived in DC where they are expecting a record 20" then you would appreciate knowing that the chance was there. There's no harm in not getting the snow but many benifits to knowing early if it does come.


----------



## justgeorge

Rich Appuzo used to be the same way. RIP Rich.


----------



## kc2006

The problem is he's been hyping that it will go north all along, when all the early ensembles pointed that it wouldn't. I'm pretty sure if 1 of 21 maps said its staying the course, I'd make the trend my friend and tell people that. The way he made it sound it was a total crap shoot if it would go north, when everyone else said it was greater chances of it not, and most said it was less than 10% of it getting to me, yet he's still tossing maps up saying I'd get 12-18". I mean hell the NWS had me in the 10% chance of 6" or more all along. If 10% is such good odds to him, I'd hate to see him gamble.

"Sir you have two kings" "HIT ME AGAIN"!!!! Lmao


----------



## John_DeereGreen

kc you're on a roll today! What's your name so I can watch and laugh at the trolling?


----------



## cwby_ram

justgeorge;2099312 said:


> Rich Appuzo used to be the same way. RIP Rich.


Rich passed!? Knew he was having health issues, but I totally missed that.


----------



## born2farm

What a day for only a inch of snow. Lots stayed mostly wet, but we had to hit walks 2-3 times. I left for a house fire and came back to a text from one of my sidewalk crews saying they had to go help a lady get a car started and they would be back in a half hour. Well 5 hrs later, my box truck is still sitting in a Kroger parking lot.


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;2099413 said:


> What a day for only a inch of snow. Lots stayed mostly wet, but we had to hit walks 2-3 times. I left for a house fire and came back to a text from one of my sidewalk crews saying they had to go help a lady get a car started and they would be back in a half hour. Well 5 hrs later, my box truck is still sitting in a Kroger parking lot.


Sounds like quite the crew you have there Thumbs Up


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;2099420 said:


> Sounds like quite the crew you have there Thumbs Up


We have a hard time finding workers for walk crews. Basically if you have a drivers license and a heart beat your hired.


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;2099423 said:


> We have a hard time finding workers for walk crews. Basically if you have a drivers license and a heart beat your hired.


I hear ya. Hell I have hired many without even a DL. Obviously they couldn't drive but they could always ride along. Only thing I won't do anymore is hire walk guys who know each other or are related. ALWAYS took twice as long as it should have and they would go Mia every now and then


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We've done walks twice so far, going to be at least once more. Probably salt lots too since temps are dropping. 

You've got some superb sidewalk flunkies there Brock...


----------



## procuts0103

Mine take the cake for sure.... I told them to shovel every door at this trucking location. Night passes and I see a couple doors not shoveled. I say hey! You missed one. He goes you want all the little doors too???? I did say all doors... Lol


----------



## jk4718

Still a 60 mile difference between the NAM and GFS. Trucks are ready so I guess I'll either be installing new floors in the house or plowing, either one keeps the wife happy. haha


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;2099374 said:


> Rich passed!? Knew he was having health issues, but I totally missed that.


He passed back in July. Went very quick due to the brain cancer.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2099485 said:


> Still a 60 mile difference between the NAM and GFS. Trucks are ready so I guess I'll either be installing new floors in the house or plowing, either one keeps the wife happy. haha


Plowing is better.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2099302 said:


> Josh has said all along that it could change dramaticly. At 120hrs out the storm was still in the pacific. The potential was there for a lot of snow. With 900+ posts you've been in the game long enough to know how much these things move. I bet if you lived in DC where they are expecting a record 20" then you would appreciate knowing that the chance was there. There's no harm in not getting the snow but many benifits to knowing early if it does come.


Yep, he never once said the maps he posted were going to happen. They are sometimes the same maps we post here. It helps too if everyone reads all of his posts and not just skims over them.


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;2099427 said:


> I hear ya. Hell I have hired many without even a DL. Obviously they couldn't drive but they could always ride along. Only thing I won't do anymore is hire walk guys who know each other or are related. ALWAYS took twice as long as it should have and they would go Mia every now and then


Ya, weve tried people that don't know


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;2099427 said:


> I hear ya. Hell I have hired many without even a DL. Obviously they couldn't drive but they could always ride along. Only thing I won't do anymore is hire walk guys who know each other or are related. ALWAYS took twice as long as it should have and they would go Mia every now and then


We try not to hire friends either, but it usually ends up being whoever so and so knows thats available for a night.

I think in this one route we may go back to having the shoveler ride in the plow truck.


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;2099538 said:


> We try not to hire friends either, but it usually ends up being whoever so and so knows thats available for a night.
> 
> I think in this one route we may go back to having the shoveler ride in the plow truck.


That is usually a pita but at least you know the guy will show up.


----------



## Fannin76

born2farm;2099423 said:


> We have a hard time finding workers for walk crews. Basically if you have a drivers license and a heart beat your hired.


Bahahahahahahaha as long as you don't shoot heroin on the job I'll give ya a chance


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Well for the dayton area Friday doesnt look good. I have a guy trying to get me to haul 2 skids to the VA and pushing, i told him find something in writing and then well talk.


----------



## CELandscapes

GreenAcresIrr.;2099603 said:


> Well for the dayton area Friday doesnt look good. I have a guy trying to get me to haul 2 skids to the VA and pushing, i told him find something in writing and then well talk.


I feel ya. Talking with the power companies in Maryland right now


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Let me know, dont want to drive the plow truck but i figure 4 guys, 2 skids, some blowers to let us work 2 shifts with the machines


----------



## Bossman 92

Wondering the same thing. We have 2 skids we could take down but not going without something in writing


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Correct, im going to work on it more in the am now that i got the green light fron the wife


----------



## Fannin76

GreenAcresIrr.;2099634 said:


> Correct, im going to work on it more in the am now that i got the green light fron the wife


The real money is the 4 inches in Tennessee


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Im looking at all options, even talking to a guy in Kentucky


----------



## Fannin76

GreenAcresIrr.;2099638 said:


> Im looking at all options, even talking to a guy in Kentucky


My family lives in somerset ky they are calling up to 12 inches.


----------



## aagroundclearin

If a contract is signed and rates are kick a$$ why wouldn't ya ? Specially if your from a snow deprived area in the great Buckeye State. Make it when you can and how you can!payup


----------



## Bossman 92

Let me know what you guys figure out. I have 2 skids that we could take wherever if you all wanna work together.


----------



## CELandscapes

Bossman 92;2099644 said:


> Let me know what you guys figure out. I have 2 skids that we could take wherever if you all wanna work together.


I'm good with that


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

We bought a truck off a contractor in somerset, just emailed him. I know he does some snow but not geared for a ton like most everyone that far south.


----------



## muffy189

JP what's the latest model run


----------



## Fannin76

GreenAcresIrr.;2099646 said:


> We bought a truck off a contractor in somerset, just emailed him. I know he does some snow but not geared for a ton like most everyone that far south.


Kenv maybe?


----------



## aagroundclearin

I'm in. A contract & Location away from being wherever with what's needed. Hoe's, Skid loader's, track loader's with 8 to14' boxes. Manpower, plows, and Operators ! I joke a bunch but I don't about $$$ if its moving snow we're IN.


----------



## born2farm

CELandscapes;2099645 said:


> I'm good with that


We got 2 skids available too if you work something out potentialy


----------



## usmcdroach

If you guys are seriously interested in traveling the are a sh!t ton of people looking for subs on Craigslist anywhere the storm is supposed to hit. I have contacted several and if anyone wants to pay my rate with a 15 hour min per piece I'm packing up and heading out tomorrow. If you are interested check out the ads or if they need more than j have ill be glad to pass along the info. Everyone I contacted is dc area so about 6 hour trip for me


----------



## icebreaker

usmcdroach;2099764 said:


> If you guys are seriously interested in traveling the are a sh!t ton of people looking for subs on Craigslist anywhere the storm is supposed to hit. I have contacted several and if anyone wants to pay my rate with a 15 hour min per piece I'm packing up and heading out tomorrow. If you are interested check out the ads or if they need more than j have ill be glad to pass along the info. Everyone I contacted is dc area so about 6 hour trip for me


Sorry to jack your thread but where on Craigslist do you look I can't find nothing. Thanks in advance


----------



## Bossman 92

icebreaker;2099785 said:


> Sorry to jack your thread but where on Craigslist do you look I can't find nothing. Thanks in advance


He could tell ya but then he would have to kill ya lol jk.

I looked also but didn't see anything either


----------



## icebreaker

Bossman 92;2099788 said:


> He could tell ya but then he would have to kill ya lol jk.
> 
> I looked also but didn't see anything either


I don't want to get in trouble for posting in a Ohio thread since from pa lol


----------



## Bossman 92

icebreaker;2099791 said:


> I don't want to get in trouble for posting in a Ohio thread since from pa lol


No worries man


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I looked on Craigslist and saw nothing last night for equipment saw a ton for walk guys. I am dealing with someone in VA currently. But also watching the models as i dont want to send equipment 6 hours away and get snow here with out all of our sites covered.


----------



## CELandscapes

icebreaker;2099785 said:


> Sorry to jack your thread but where on Craigslist do you look I can't find nothing. Thanks in advance


DC under gigs in the labor section


----------



## Bossman 92

GreenAcresIrr.;2099798 said:


> I looked on Craigslist and saw nothing last night for equipment saw a ton for walk guys. I am dealing with someone in VA currently. But also watching the models as i dont want to send equipment 6 hours away and get snow here with out all of our sites covered.


Same here. If we are getting little to no snow then that's one thing but if we are getting several inches I can't justify running 6 hours and taking the chance.

I've chased big snow a few times. Made BIG money once the other times it was a wash. Hit it just right one time back in 04 and had people begging to be plowed out for $200 + per drive.


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;2099653 said:


> JP what's the latest model run


I am sorry, I did not look at the models last night. From what I just read it saw it came back north a bit. Still not far enough north for big snows. From what I could see, it was still south of I 70 with Columbus getting a couple of inches. Will post the new run later on.

One inch storm kicked me hard for some reason. Lost a brake line yesterday morning. Had to jump into a friends truck finish salting and I did a couple of his properties while I was at it.


----------



## muffy189

Bossman 92;2099801 said:


> Same here. If we are getting little to no snow then that's one thing but if we are getting several inches I can't justify running 6 hours and taking the chance.
> 
> I've chased big snow a few times. Made BIG money once the other times it was a wash. Hit it just right one time back in 04 and had people begging to be plowed out for $200 + per drive.


If thought I could make 10 to 20 grand it would be worth going after.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;2099846 said:


> I am sorry, I did not look at the models last night. From what I just read it saw it came back north a bit. Still not far enough north for big snows. From what I could see, it was still south of I 70 with Columbus getting a couple of inches. Will post the new run later on.
> 
> One inch storm kicked me hard for some reason. Lost a brake line yesterday morning. Had to jump into a friends truck finish salting and I did a couple of his properties while I was at it.


Thanks JP. I'm in Colombiana county just south of Youngstown and they're now thinking we could get a couple inches


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;2099853 said:


> Thanks JP. I'm in Colombiana county just south of Youngstown and they're now thinking we could get a couple inches


No problem. I need coffee or a 12 pack of pepsi to get going. LOL


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Correct, if i can have my 2 machines going for 36 to 48 off billable work at a fair wage it adds up fast


----------



## WALKERS

How is this titled "WORST" case scenario?
George we will have afield day if this hits.


----------



## WALKERS

Well off to wash all the trucks and hope for the WORST...


----------



## Young Pup

The nam the first model of the day is a bit more south. but looking at radar it is further north than where the nam has it. Glad I don't get paid to do this stuff. Wow.


----------



## Young Pup

The nam snowfall mpa.


----------



## usmcdroach

Those jobs in dc area in talking about are under jobs and gigs there in every city. Just a matter of what you want to accept. I've emailed or called a few I'm not loading my stuff and traveling for less that 125 per hour with 15 hour min. I traveled to Erie for a big storm one time and took 8 months to get paid so I'm telling them half before I start my truck to drive there and the balance due when Works complete if no one accepts it doesn't hurt my feelings. I'll just go into the barn and work on the 70 nova


----------



## Bossman 92

Everybody running boss V plows... Are you running the boss formed edges or the old school edges with the "puck" or rubber flap in the middle? I have 2 that need new edges and $150 per plow sounds a lot better than $415 per plow.


----------



## CELandscapes

Bossman 92;2099967 said:


> Everybody running boss V plows... Are you running the boss formed edges or the old school edges with the "puck" or rubber flap in the middle? I have 2 that need new edges and $150 per plow sounds a lot better than $415 per plow.


I have the new style. Was just quoted $189 a side for new ones through the local boss dealer


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I have both, i love the formed edges and will be changing others over as soon as they need it


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Bossman 92;2099967 said:


> Everybody running boss V plows... Are you running the boss formed edges or the old school edges with the "puck" or rubber flap in the middle? I have 2 that need new edges and $150 per plow sounds a lot better than $415 per plow.


Formed edges, last forever and curb guard is nice


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the gfs. From what I am reading and looking at the low is further north then being modeled. Does that mean cmh will get hit. NO. Does that mean Mansfield is going to get hit. NO. It is further north then the models so anything is up in the air. Got somethings to do, be back later and check the weather forum again.


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;2099967 said:


> Everybody running boss V plows... Are you running the boss formed edges or the old school edges with the "puck" or rubber flap in the middle? I have 2 that need new edges and $150 per plow sounds a lot better than $415 per plow.


Were running formed. Expensive but i think there worth it


----------



## jk4718

I just bought and put on a new pair of formed edges yesterday. I have had zero walk damaged with it and got 3 years out of the original edge. The funny thing is that now that I've spent nearly $500 on it I cringe every time my blade scrapes the pavement going down the highway.


----------



## Young Pup

One image from Mike before heading out the door. LOL


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;2100001 said:


> I just bought and put on a new pair of formed edges yesterday. I have had zero walk damaged with it and got 3 years out of the original edge. The funny thing is that now that I've spent nearly $500 on it I cringe every time my blade scrapes the pavement going down the highway.


Wow 3 years on a set of edges is unreal. With these cheap edges we are replacing them every year. Sounds like I am going to make the switch. Thanks guys


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;2100011 said:


> One image from Mike before heading out the door. LOL


that's awesome I stole it and posted it on my FB page.


----------



## justgeorge

WALKERS;2099899 said:


> How is this titled "WORST" case scenario?
> George we will have afield day if this hits.


Yep I'm lining up more private drives in my neighborhood right now. Private drives (not driveways) are easy $$$.


----------



## usmcdroach

No joke boys I think we're done with snow for northern Ohio. I know they have a rough time getting tomorrow right and the forecast changes slightly every day but the 30 day has up up the the 40s most of feb and the other sights I look at are all the same. A few more under coating to inch storms and maybe one under 2 but I think that's it.


----------



## Bossman 92

usmcdroach;2100044 said:


> No joke boys I think we're done with snow for northern Ohio. I know they have a rough time getting tomorrow right and the forecast changes slightly every day but the 30 day has up up the the 40s most of feb and the other sights I look at are all the same. A few more under coating to inch storms and maybe one under 2 but I think that's it.


Don't want to hear that but I wouldn't be surprised if it was true.


----------



## Maclawnco

usmcdroach;2100044 said:


> No joke boys I think we're done with snow for northern Ohio. I know they have a rough time getting tomorrow right and the forecast changes slightly every day but the 30 day has up up the the 40s most of feb and the other sights I look at are all the same. A few more under coating to inch storms and maybe one under 2 but I think that's it.


thats great. we have killed about half of our 750 ton pile and I dont really want to reload.


----------



## WALKERS

justgeorge;2100036 said:


> Yep I'm lining up more private drives in my neighborhood right now. Private drives (not driveways) are easy $$$.


We will see what happens. I hate drives if I get any down your way I will send them.

PUP
I did not steal it 

Boss an
Get the formed edges well worth it.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Well no luck on heading east or south, no one i have spoke to wants to commit to anything


----------



## justgeorge

Local TV here in Cinci has now knocked us down to 2"-4", and I'm on the north side of that so probably 2". A different station is saying it won't even start till 7pm. I smell a big bust coming.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;2100034 said:


> that's awesome I stole it and posted it on my FB page.


steal away, that's cool.


----------



## davisons4season

winter is far from over.....just sayin'


----------



## PlowTeam5

Its over!!!!! All of it, all over. Pack it up. Game over man. Game over.


----------



## kc2006

Playoffs? What playoffs?


----------



## usmcdroach

Like I said the "forecast" will change daily. But they have been pretty close all winter and right now hell feb 1st is supposed to be 50 and most of feb is high 30s and 40s. Plenty of small storms in that but all are forecasted at 1 inch or less.


----------



## muffy189

My cousin called from Lancaster Pa there calling for 28".


----------



## Fannin76

kc2006;2100458 said:


> Playoffs? What playoffs?


Who's talking about playoffs


----------



## Young Pup

Throwing it in. Winter is over, you all convinced me.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2100519 said:


> Throwing it in. Winter is over, you all convinced me.


Lol you've been look at extended forecasts?


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2100528 said:


> Lol you've been look at extended forecasts?


Nope, after reading all the posts about winter being over I joined the party.  Heck the models don't even know what to do with this storm so anything beyond this is a crap shoot. The latest nam brought it up a little north. Go figure.


----------



## Young Pup

Latest nam map.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;2100519 said:


> Throwing it in. Winter is over, you all convinced me.


thats not good if Jp is throwing in the the towell


----------



## Young Pup

And a second nam snow map


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;2100538 said:


> thats not good if Jp is throwing in the the towell


got to do something to get it to snow. LOL


----------



## jk4718

Extended forecasts....I thought this was a weather forum, but those are surely not the weather. Lol

As far as this winter being over, no way. My money is on it being well below normal and I've beat that drum since February. We are 7" below normal so there is still a lot of winter left. Snow removal is gambling plain and city. Big risks for big rewards in a game where you can not control the outcome.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;2100546 said:


> got to do something to get it to snow. LOL


Cloud seeding? Think anyone in here is a pilot?


----------



## PlowTeam5

Welp I'm calling Topcat first thing tomorrow morning and getting the concrete trucks lined up for first of next week. Rip winter 2015-2016.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2100549 said:


> Cloud seeding? Think anyone in here is a pilot?


Heck, I am willing to learn to fly. LOL


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;2100554 said:


> Heck, I am willing to learn to fly. LOL


Better than building patios in Feb, the wife will kill me if I don't finish my winter remodeling projects.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2100559 said:


> Better than building patios in Feb, the wife will kill me if I don't finish my winter remodeling projects.


Looks like you weekend just opened up. LOL Getter er done.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;2100560 said:


> Looks like you weekend just opened up. LOL Getter er done.


I may follow the snow and take the kids sledding in hocking hills. If you can't plow it then play in it I guess. Lol


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2100566 said:


> I may follow the snow and take the kids sledding in hocking hills. If you can't plow it then play in it I guess. Lol


Take a plow along to make some quick cash to pay for lunch.


----------



## usmcdroach

I have a serious question for you guys. Now don't laugh or get angry to quickly as a friend of mine did. Anyway here's the deal I have a lot of 12 month customers who pay the same every month. But I only have 2 snow contract res driveways. I havnt plowed either of those once. We average 12-15 residential plows a year at 3" trigger. Well the forecast of right now doesn't look like we will be there this year. Both of these people have been with me 3-4 years but just doing smaller jobs in summer and plowing. Both houses are 750k plus. Ones first year contract just per push in past and other is long time contract plow customer. Neither have complained once in the past. 
While I have never had a customer pay more in years of above norm snow I have a problem taking money and not atleast putting some form of work into it. My pocket says take the money and run and my heart says return the money if we don't plow. I have a feeling it will only work in my favor and I will for sure get the contracts in future years and also maybe get more summer work out if the deal. What do you guys think.


----------



## jk4718

First, that was a noticeable shift north for the NAM (about 25 miles actually), one more shift and we are plowing.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Contracts a contract. Throw in a free mow or 2 if you feel like you must but like you said they didn't pay you more when you plowed it constantly.


----------



## jk4718

usmcdroach;2100581 said:


> I have a serious question for you guys. Now don't laugh or get angry to quickly as a friend of mine did. Anyway here's the deal I have a lot of 12 month customers who pay the same every month. But I only have 2 snow contract res driveways. I havnt plowed either of those once. We average 12-15 residential plows a year at 3" trigger. Well the forecast of right now doesn't look like we will be there this year. Both of these people have been...


My first question would be? How much did you lose on those properties the last two winters?


----------



## jk4718

MahonLawnCare;2100583 said:


> Contracts a contract. Throw in a free mow or 2 if you feel like you must but like you said they didn't pay you more when you plowed it constantly.


If it's going to be 50 degrees in two weeks and winter is really over then he probably will be giving them a couple extra mows anyways. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

usmcdroach;2100581 said:


> I have a serious question for you guys. Now don't laugh or get angry to quickly as a friend of mine did. Anyway here's the deal I have a lot of 12 month customers who pay the same every month. But I only have 2 snow contract res driveways. I havnt plowed either of those once. We average 12-15 residential plows a year at 3" trigger. Well the forecast of right now doesn't look like we will be there this year. Both of these people have been with me 3-4 years but just doing smaller jobs in summer and plowing. Both houses are 750k plus. Ones first year contract just per push in past and other is long time contract plow customer. Neither have complained once in the past.
> While I have never had a customer pay more in years of above norm snow I have a problem taking money and not atleast putting some form of work into it. My pocket says take the money and run and my heart says return the money if we don't plow. I have a feeling it will only work in my favor and I will for sure get the contracts in future years and also maybe get more summer work out if the deal. What do you guys think.


Does your insurance company refund your money if you don't have an accident. Look at it like an insurance policy for the customer.


----------



## usmcdroach

Actually none one of those was a per push prior to this year and the other is in a weird spot on the lake where the wind normally blew most into yard. I plowed 1 time over contract price. I know a contract is a contract but the new contract customer is $600 I personally think returning it would show some honesty and integrity and lead to more work. My friend told me I was still on call 24/7 , still checked on the house, still had the responsibility of keeping it clean if needed. But I havnt done anything. If I were to wind up plowing a handful of times then oh well. It's a gamble to both parties right. But not having to go do it once seems only fair to me


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is one snow map.


----------



## Young Pup

And here is a second snow map. both of these are from the gfs.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2100598 said:


> And here is a second snow map. both of these are from the gfs.


Man I can't tell how much of that's hitting Greene county haha I've got a buddy in somerset ky I was thinking of helping but can't determine how much we are actually going to get.... To bad they don't have the models with the counties on the map


----------



## [email protected]

PlowTeam5;2100552 said:


> Welp I'm calling Topcat first thing tomorrow morning and getting the concrete trucks lined up for first of next week. Rip winter 2015-2016.


Shut it ya idiot. Go get some salt contracts and you wouldn't care if it was 1" or 20" lol. I personally am happy of the outcome, no wear on plow trucks and still make money!


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];2100677 said:


> Shut it ya idiot. Go get some salt contracts and you wouldn't care if it was 1" or 20" lol. I personally am happy of the outcome, no wear on plow trucks and still make money!


Lol. Meh I don't care.


----------



## procuts0103

Stop all this negative crap... Winter is far from over we all know that. Sure we get a 40 degree day here and there but I believe February is gonna be busy!


----------



## WALKERS

Fannin76;2100638 said:


> Man I can't tell how much of that's hitting Greene county haha I've got a buddy in somerset ky I was thinking of helping but can't determine how much we are actually going to get.... To bad they don't have the models with the counties on the map


Fannins
He is going to get pounded 6 or more down there.


----------



## Fannin76

WALKERS;2100730 said:


> Fannins
> He is going to get pounded 6 or more down there.


Ik calling for up to 9 or 10 I'm ready to pull the Vbox out throw the blade in the bed with a hitch mount spreader and take off


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I talked to a few down that way and only offered 70 a hour, id stay home for that


----------



## born2farm

Got a guy in Philadelphia needing a skid, but man thats a haul


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

If the money was right and had enough hours guaranteed it would be possible


----------



## born2farm

GreenAcresIrr.;2100789 said:


> If the money was right and had enough hours guaranteed it would be possible


I can get you his info if you're interested


----------



## jk4718

So you wanted $125 an hour with a 15 hour guarantee. That's $1,875 - $300 fuel and $100 in food, so then you pocket $1,475 and that's only if you don't stay in a motel. One mechanical breakdown during that time and your screwed. For me I would need at least twice that to run my truck for 36 hours straight.

Of course, if you also brought your two skids, that's another $2,000 after you pay and feed your guys, but that seems like more headaches too.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Correct on the pay, I would not head that way for 15 hours of work, 24 a minimum, and would prefer 36 plus. 125 a hour is a little lower than we were looking at. The 2 guys we have been dealing with are willing to pay travel there. I am not looking to line my pockets, although wouldn't complain about the income, mainly to keep my guys busy. The other part is I wont head east with out a contract and some for a payment for a guarantee up front. No matter what its risky, but nothing risked, nothing gained.


----------



## Young Pup

I don't think I could travel to another location without at least half the money up front in my bank account.


----------



## usmcdroach

I did say 15 hour min with taking truck and skid. So it would be 2 machines running. And I don't think it would be done in 15 probably more 20-25 hours each. But I'm doing egr deletes on trucks today and tomorrow. The hell with the headache


----------



## CELandscapes

GreenAcresIrr.;2100784 said:


> I talked to a few down that way and only offered 70 a hour, id stay home for that


I was offered 115 an hour for trucks in Lexington and 150/hr for skids but without a contract we're staying put


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

115 for a truck in Lexington would be possible same with a skid, but with no contract it would be negative 50 per hour on the truck and 60 on the skid.


----------



## CELandscapes

GreenAcresIrr.;2100869 said:


> 115 for a truck in Lexington would be possible same with a skid, but with no contract it would be negative 50 per hour on the truck and 60 on the skid.


It's just not worth it without a contract


----------



## Young Pup

I just saw channel 6 is live in Chillicothe. Snow was flying there.


----------



## CELandscapes

GreenAcresIrr.;2100869 said:


> 115 for a truck in Lexington would be possible same with a skid, but with no contract it would be negative 50 per hour on the truck and 60 on the skid.


Do you want to go to philly if I get a contract?


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

CELandscapes;2100936 said:


> Do you want to go to philly if I get a contract?


If the money is there, me or one or more of the guys I'm sure would be down.


----------



## Maclawnco

next time, reach out to your management companies. Ive got 3 friends in VA right now. Hauled their skids and truck plows down and are stationed at certain lots that they do chains of locally. I talked to one of them 2 hours ago and he was just getting to their HD and Lowes. Said their only goal is to keep those two lots clear and the reward was worth it.


----------



## PlowTeam5

If anyone has a extra spreader assembly for a snow ex vee pro 6000 I am in of one asap. Someone stole mine off the back.


----------



## PlowTeam5

PlowTeam5;2100956 said:


> If anyone has a extra spreader assembly for a snow ex vee pro 6000 I am in of one asap. Someone stole mine off the back.


The spinner piece I mean


----------



## WALKERS

WOW!!!!!


----------



## CELandscapes

GreenAcresIrr.;2100946 said:


> If the money is there, me or one or more of the guys I'm sure would be down.


shoot me a text I'm negotiating right now 937-286-8246


----------



## Young Pup

Snow flurry alert.


----------



## procuts0103

I can't believe we are missing this... I love feet of snow


----------



## Young Pup

Well then, here ya go.


----------



## procuts0103

Haha that was funny!


----------



## Young Pup

Anything to do help. LOL


----------



## jk4718

Sold my plows and salters and used it for a down payment on a pool. I figured since we only have 3 week winters now I might as well get used to the California lifestyle, of course there is still this.....


----------



## R75419

jk4718;2101187 said:


>


Is this real?


----------



## jk4718

This is total snow fall for the next 384 hours so it always looks crazy. There has been a lot of snow falling in Canada and it looks like the next week or so may be quiet, but Feb should bring the fun back.


----------



## rblake

suppose to head to vegas on the first of feb. weather looks warmer for a few days. hope it stays that way. I would not want to be on the east coast.


----------



## kc2006

First half of feb is looking really warm. Will it be another December???


----------



## jk4718

kc2006;2101231 said:


> First half of feb is looking really warm. Will it be another December???


50 degrees on the 1st and then 20 degrees by the 4th.


----------



## procuts0103

Where are you seeing this??? I see a couple days in the low 40s but then back to the 30s....


----------



## jk4718

I was looking at the gfs. I didn't look at the euro.


----------



## R75419

I was going through the northern Va. Craigslist and found an ad asking for trucks tractors and skid steers, all you have to do is call brickman. I know how much some of you guys love that company.


----------



## usmcdroach

So anyone pack up and head to where there is snow? I was in talks with someone at 250 hour for truck and skidsteer with promised at least 15 hours. Told them I want 1000 wired to me before I left and no deal. Didn't hurt my feelings.


----------



## Fannin76

usmcdroach;2101302 said:


> So anyone pack up and head to where there is snow? I was in talks with someone at 250 hour for truck and skidsteer with promised at least 15 hours. Told them I want 1000 wired to me before I left and no deal. Didn't hurt my feelings.


I'm headed to somerset I have a pregnant niece that lives down there figured I could pick up a bunch of drives may rent a hotle room just for tax purposes all my family lives down there so basically it'll only cost me gas


----------



## usmcdroach

Somerset pa?


----------



## Fannin76

usmcdroach;2101309 said:


> Somerset pa?


Kentucky


----------



## justgeorge

justgeorge;2100219 said:


> Local TV here in Cinci has now knocked us down to 2"-4", and I'm on the north side of that so probably 2". A different station is saying it won't even start till 7pm. I smell a big bust coming.


4 pages and 24 hours ago I predicted the bust, and boy was I right. Our 2"-4" (which started as 6"-8" or more) turned into a dusting. Bring on mowing season!


----------



## justgeorge

Totally off topic, but go Broncos on Sunday! I will be in Colorado on Super Bowl weekend and how fun will it be to watch the big game at a bar in Steamboat with the Broncos playing?


----------



## AMW Landscaping

usmcdroach;2101302 said:


> So anyone pack up and head to where there is snow? I was in talks with someone at 250 hour for truck and skidsteer with promised at least 15 hours. Told them I want 1000 wired to me before I left and no deal. Didn't hurt my feelings.


Was toying with the idea of it but seems like it could end up being quite a hassle.


----------



## CELandscapes

usmcdroach;2101302 said:


> So anyone pack up and head to where there is snow? I was in talks with someone at 250 hour for truck and skidsteer with promised at least 15 hours. Told them I want 1000 wired to me before I left and no deal. Didn't hurt my feelings.


We were going to go to Philadelphia but they wouldn't add the rate of pay and terms of pay to the contract.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I got an email back from a guy in Baltimore, he said 24 to 36 hours per skid at 125 a hour but wouldn't do a contract. If the highway wasnt a mess heading south id risk a hour or 2 drive but not 8 or 9 before the crappy conditions


----------



## procuts0103

Just seems to much bull to worry about for 10 grand... Then if you break down get in an accident etc... I'll stay home in the comforts of my nice heated shop.


----------



## muffy189

Does anyone see any snow coming in the next week or so


----------



## born2farm

muffy189;2101567 said:


> Does anyone see any snow coming in the next week or so


Intellicast is showing highs near 50 next weekend if thats what your asking.


----------



## Young Pup

I am packing my bags and going to NY. 500 an hour.   j/k 

I don't see any snow anytime soon. Might pull the v box and get a good wash on the truck this week.


----------



## muffy189

I pulled mine Thursday because it went in for a new oil pan


----------



## Young Pup

The mechanics pulled mine this week so they could do a brake line. Should have had them run it to the car wash. LOL


----------



## Maclawnco

A management company we work for now asked us to head in to VA. $125 an hour for a skid and $150 an hour for our 3 yard loaders plus $60 an hour for driving. We have (5) 3 yard loaders just hanging out that won't be going anywhere for that money. My 3 buddies are still working non stop that got there yesterday. Said it's quite the show seeing 3/4 trucks plowing the interstates down there. Our old muni salt trucks (that we think are crap) would be hero's down there if we brought the blades.


----------



## Young Pup

Hmnn, what are they smoking? Definitely not worth it.


----------



## muffy189

I was going to head to my cousins in Lancaster pa but the PA pike is closed


----------



## Young Pup

Go across 80 and cut down???


----------



## thesnowman269

Ive been in contact with a company offering $90/hr per truck and $125/hr per skid just can't decide if it's worth the jump or the risk. I have not talked about travel pay as of yet.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

There's no way I would take machines that far for that kind of money. I might consider the skids if I could put multiple machines on one trailer behind a bigger truck, but even then it would be hard to make it worth it. 

Those loaders are easily worth 250 an hour, skids at least 150-200


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I was asking 175 per skid with operator with bucket and 9 foot plow/box.


----------



## thesnowman269

This was with a skid steer only equipped with a bucket. No push box or plow


----------



## PrimeSnow

Central Ohio here, Has anyone been able to get someone in contract for good money? First year full timing it here, got a DXT itching for some good snow.


----------



## Dan R 4000

muffy189;2101567 said:


> Does anyone see any snow coming in the next week or so


No snow, looks like warm temps month of Feb that's fine still busy here


----------



## thesnowman269

PrimeSnow;2101686 said:


> Central Ohio here, Has anyone been able to get someone in contract for good money? First year full timing it here, got a DXT itching for some good snow.


I think it's a bust on getting someone willing to pay you what it's really worth for you to be out of state plowing... My contact couldn't come up with the funds after further negotiations. I wasn't willing to drive anywhere with out some sort of down payment.


----------



## thesnowman269

That being said has anyone EVER been able to get into contact say at the beginning of a season and set something up with a reputable company on the east coast or anywhere for that matter, as stand by support for large blizzards in cites with little annual snow fall?


----------



## PrimeSnow

thesnowman269;2101708 said:


> That being said has anyone EVER been able to get into contact say at the beginning of a season and set something up with a reputable company on the east coast or anywhere for that matter, as stand by support for large blizzards in cites with little annual snow fall?


Could be something to look into next season, just for the hell of it. If a contract could be written up and ready in case of a situation. I think the key would be finding a good reputable company.


----------



## cwby_ram

PrimeSnow;2101738 said:


> Could be something to look into next season, just for the hell of it. If a contract could be written up and ready in case of a situation. I think the key would be finding a good reputable company.


Could work for someone. Seems risky to me. What if we had gotten hit with something too, say if the storm had kept a more northern track? 
I like the thought, just seems logistically risky to me.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

I have a little experience in plowing away from home and working for someone you don't know. Even with a contract in place things can go wrong. 

My advice would be to check your insurance and make sure it covers you to work out of state and find some guys in the area you're going to on this site that are reputable, never know how much they might help you out. 

Lastly, make sure the money is worth it. For the rates you guys listed I wouldn't travel, those rates are attainable locally where you are now. It all sounds good on paper until something goes down or it takes a year to get paid. Not saying it can't be done and you can't make some money but try to think about the things you aren't considering, if that makes sense at all. Sorry I'm vague, can't go into much detail of our experiences on here.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

ohiogreenworks;2101754 said:


> I have a little experience in traveling to plow and working for someone you don't know. Even with a contract in place things can go wrong.
> 
> My advice would be to check your insurance and make sure it covers you to work out of state and find some guys in the area you're going to on this site that are reputable, never know how much they might help you out.
> 
> Lastly, make sure the money is worth it. For the rates you guys listed I wouldn't travel, those rates are attainable locally where you are now. It all sounds good on paper until something goes down or it takes a year to get paid. Not saying it can't be done and you can't make some money but try to think about the things you aren't considering, if that makes sense at all. Sorry I'm vague, can't go into much detail of our experiences on here.


Totally agree, i checked insurance and it covers us, but slightly grey. The other thing is now you cant go on a conteacr with out checking the verbage close. Wed figured what we needed to bill per hour and how kany to make it worth while, also all of our equipment is either late model or extremely well cared for. But break downs, accidents, and other things can happen and after paying my guys if we couldnt have 175 a hour and a guaranteed contract i can be with my family with no worry. The other item of concern i had was plowing a area we have now idea of whats there. If anyone went I wish them the best of luck!


----------



## Young Pup

Watching the national news of the storm or wait that may have been on the local news. I saw one guy using his hoover board to shovel his snow. LOL


----------



## usmcdroach

Aight guys I have a guy in Baltimore that just got contract finalized with city he's paying $100 hour skids I know it's a little low however he is willing to wire me a deposit before I leave and his purchase order from the city and guarantee at least as many hours as I can work for a 72 hour period starting 8am tomorrow anyone interested in rolling out?


----------



## procuts0103

I'm kinda pissed we didn't get any action but then again 3 feet of snow would be a pain!! Lol


----------



## PlowTeam5

usmcdroach;2101793 said:


> Aight guys I have a guy in Baltimore that just got contract finalized with city he's paying $100 hour skids I know it's a little low however he is willing to wire me a deposit before I leave and his purchase order from the city and guarantee at least as many hours as I can work for a 72 hour period starting 8am tomorrow anyone interested in rolling out?


Plowing city streets?


----------



## kc2006

They're crazy with those prices. Going and beating equipment up for rates you can get here for 2" snows.


----------



## born2farm

kc2006;2101834 said:


> They're crazy with those prices. Going and beating equipment up for rates you can get here for 2" snows.


Not to mention taking a 9hr drive (more than likely 12-15 with the roads the way they are) with trucks, trailers and loaders in terrible road conditions not knowing if you can even make it to where you need to be.

I think the only way this would be feasible is if you were to head out ahead of the storm and be there waiting for it to hit.


----------



## CELandscapes

born2farm;2101853 said:


> Not to mention taking a 9hr drive (more than likely 12-15 with the roads the way they are) with trucks, trailers and loaders in terrible road conditions not knowing if you can even make it to where you need to be.
> 
> I think the only way this would be feasible is if you were to head out ahead of the storm and be there waiting for it to hit.


I agree. I was about to head to Virginia but looked at road conditions and decided it wasn't worth it. I'd never make it there


----------



## born2farm

double post


----------



## John_DeereGreen

usmcdroach;2101793 said:


> Aight guys I have a guy in Baltimore that just got contract finalized with city he's paying $100 hour skids I know it's a little low however he is willing to wire me a deposit before I leave and his purchase order from the city and guarantee at least as many hours as I can work for a 72 hour period starting 8am tomorrow anyone interested in rolling out?


I really hope you're not actually considering this.


----------



## usmcdroach

It's 6 hours plus additional for snow. I'd say it will wind up being 8-10 hours. I think we're heading there tonight. I got a contract from them. I also got a copy of purchase order from city. It is to load trucks relocating snow. No pushing and beating machines $1000 up front. I'm going through the owner of a private trash company like rumpke or bfi. He has a large company and its the city so I'm less worried


----------



## kc2006

I know guys that went down after Katrina and did tree work for the state and cities. When it came time to get paid they got out of all their contracts with the simple phrase of "state of emergency" apparently it's an out the government uses. So be prepared.


----------



## usmcdroach

$200 per hour for 1 ton dump and skid loader? Little low however over the next 3 days I can make $10,000 here at home over the next 3 days I'm going to make 0.


----------



## usmcdroach

Actually a guy I know richards tree and crane out of north ridgeville went down for Katrina and made a years pay in a month. He said he got paid by the government faster than customers pay


----------



## Young Pup

If he went, hopefully he will get some pictures for the snow starved.


----------



## ohionobs

So did anyone get snow from this in Ohio? Didn't Athens area get like 7"? Where's that guy with the mythical toolcat and mythical Athens company? I need pics of snow!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

S/E part of Ohio got 7 to 16 inches of snow from what I saw on tv.


----------



## SnoDaddy

ohionobs;2102096 said:


> So did anyone get snow from this in Ohio? Didn't Athens area get like 7"? Where's that guy with the mythical toolcat and mythical Athens company? I need pics of snow!!!!


Easy buddy these guys on here tend to jump on you when you detect bullsh*t. It's a weather thread but sometimes I think it's shark tank.......back to weather.....looks mild for next little while. I've got $$$ to count. See you boys


----------



## usmcdroach

I'm here guys. Plowing lot of pimlico downs. No supervision. Just go plow my truck is sitting and still on the clock. I'm taking my time in skidsteer doing what I want.


----------



## usmcdroach

I can't get pics to load from my phone. Someone text me 440-787-5034 I'll send you a couple and you post them on here 3 feet


----------



## usmcdroach

I brought bucket plow and box. Supervisor guy said take your time and don't be rough on machine just use bucket


----------



## rblake

Good for you. have fun and be careful


----------



## born2farm

Pics from usmcdroach


----------



## Young Pup

Thanks Brock for posting those. 

Have fun usmcdroach.


----------



## procuts0103

Wonder how long it's gonna take to plow everything start to finish?


----------



## Young Pup

About an hour? LOL Looks like a big piece of property. Bigger question is where are they dumping at?


----------



## usmcdroach

Were plowing the entire city. Working for the city 3-4 days round the clock. There is probably still 300-400 contractors trying to check in close to 500 dump trucks I'd say maybe 100 big wheel loaders


----------



## muffy189

usmcdroach;2102205 said:


> Were plowing the entire city. Working for the city 3-4 days round the clock. There is probably still 300-400 contractors trying to check in close to 500 dump trucks I'd say maybe 100 big wheel loaders


Where are you


----------



## Young Pup

He's plowing here right now.

http://www.pimlico.com/


----------



## Young Pup

usmcdroach;2102205 said:


> Were plowing the entire city. Working for the city 3-4 days round the clock. There is probably still 300-400 contractors trying to check in close to 500 dump trucks I'd say maybe 100 big wheel loaders


Is Pimlico the staging area?


----------



## usmcdroach

Yeah we had to plow so others could stage


----------



## usmcdroach

Now we're off to do city street. Load into trouble axle dumps with a skid steer. This will be fun.


----------



## usmcdroach

There's one company's here with 300 tandems at 1.8 mil per day


----------



## born2farm

usmcdroach;2102241 said:


> There's one company's here with 300 tandems at 1.8 mil per day


That's a chunk of change


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

And a ton of fuel, insurance, and payroll expenses


----------



## born2farm

GreenAcresIrr.;2102281 said:


> And a ton of fuel, insurance, and payroll expenses


Ya, im assuming they didnt travel very far.

Overtime pay could get outrageous.


----------



## usmcdroach

From Syracuse ny


----------



## davisons4season

I went down to Gallipolis Oh and helped my dad out. Plowed for about 27hrs. Didn't make a dime, but I'm cool with that. Here's a short video for you snow starved guys. 5-6 acre lot at 12" deep.


----------



## usmcdroach

That trucking company is 1.8 mil for the 3 days the city asked for. If it goes beyond that it is 2.6 mil a day after the first 3


----------



## MahonLawnCare

When you get back home usmcd I would like more pics of the hino 4 sale


----------



## Bossman 92

davisons4season;2102380 said:


> I went down to Gallipolis Oh and helped my dad out. Plowed for about 27hrs. Didn't make a dime, but I'm cool with that. Here's a short video for you snow starved guys. 5-6 acre lot at 12" deep.


Nice video. Always fun plowing a "little" bit of deep snow


----------



## Fannin76

Bossman 92;2102429 said:


> Nice video. Always fun plowing a "little" bit of deep snow


I'm in somerset ky it's a **** show most commercials are plowed out skids running down the road plowing intersections. I got stuck twice today plowing my brothers company's office. I've only been stuck 1 other time in my 3 years about 15 inches of snow with ice underneath. Most snow I've ever plowed not as much as east coast guys but it's pretty crazy I think. Going to try and hit a bunch of resis tomorrow.


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2102481 said:


> I'm in somerset ky it's a **** show most commercials are plowed out skids running down the road plowing intersections. I got stuck twice today plowing my brothers company's office. I've only been stuck 1 other time in my 3 years about 15 inches of snow with ice underneath. Most snow I've ever plowed not as much as east coast guys but it's pretty crazy I think. Going to try and hit a bunch of resis tomorrow.


Put some weight in the bed.


----------



## Young Pup

davisons4season;2102380 said:


> I went down to Gallipolis Oh and helped my dad out. Plowed for about 27hrs. Didn't make a dime, but I'm cool with that. Here's a short video for you snow starved guys. 5-6 acre lot at 12" deep.


Looks like fun.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Last time I was in southern Kentucky and they had snow, 2 inches you would of thought they had 20, I wish you luck!


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2102496 said:


> Put some weight in the bed.


Yea I have none in the bed feed place was closed to get salt going to buy blocks tomorrow if I can't find salt.


----------



## Fannin76

GreenAcresIrr.;2102500 said:


> Last time I was in southern Kentucky and they had snow, 2 inches you would of thought they had 20, I wish you luck!


Yea well now they have almost 20! Haha


----------



## AMW Landscaping

Some times I ask myself why I plow snow in Cincinnati, could scrap the plow at this point and come out ahead this season.


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2102501 said:


> Yea I have none in the bed feed place was closed to get salt going to buy blocks tomorrow if I can't find salt.


Have a skid dump some snow back there.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2102504 said:


> Have a skid dump some snow back there.


Also thought about this. That's what most of the guys are doing


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2102511 said:


> Also thought about this. That's what most of the guys are doing


 Cool. Good luck


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2102513 said:


> Cool. Good luck


Thanks man


----------



## jk4718

Had a nice cash grab there for a couple weeks with this new salting route but now it looks like the next two weeks are bone dry. I may have to get off my butt to squeeze in a patio. Has anyone heard any talk on what's to come?


----------



## AMW Landscaping

jk4718;2102705 said:


> Had a nice cash grab there for a couple weeks with this new salting route but now it looks like the next two weeks are bone dry. I may have to get off my butt to squeeze in a patio. Has anyone heard any talk on what's to come?


Looks like its staying warm for quite a wile but who knows with a winter like this one. Forecast has not been right one time this year it seems like.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2102705 said:


> Had a nice cash grab there for a couple weeks with this new salting route but now it looks like the next two weeks are bone dry. I may have to get off my butt to squeeze in a patio. Has anyone heard any talk on what's to come?


As we know the models are not looking very good. I will say it again, expect snow Feb 19-25. I will be out of the state.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;2102742 said:


> As we know the models are not looking very good. I will say it again, expect snow Feb 19-25. I will be out of the state.


Not sure if we can wait that long. Maybe I should go back to Florida for vday again. Took the kids to disney last year and we got dumped on that weekend, worst driving of my life heading back through that mess.


----------



## allseasons87

Accuweather showing a salt run tomorrow for central Ohio?


----------



## jk4718

allseasons87;2102770 said:


> Accuweather showing a salt run tomorrow for central Ohio?


Models show nothing, must be just a couple flurries


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;2102774 said:


> Models show nothing, must be just a couple flurries


Yeah. It says a snow squall in the morning.


----------



## born2farm

allseasons87;2102770 said:


> Accuweather showing a salt run tomorrow for central Ohio?


Im seeing rain and a low of 36?


----------



## allseasons87

born2farm;2102783 said:


> Im seeing rain and a low of 36?


Yeah. Accuweather is the only one showing any snow. Not sure what's up


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the nam at 7am tomorrow. Not sure if we get a salt run, but who knows.


----------



## CELandscapes

Young Pup;2102793 said:


> Here is the nam at 7am tomorrow. Not sure if we get a salt run, but who knows.


Josh said we could possibly have some snow on the backside of the rain were getting tonight.


----------



## Young Pup

CELandscapes;2102803 said:


> Josh said we could possibly have some snow on the backside of the rain were getting tonight.


Thanks. I must have missed that post. Hmmnn. This looks good but the other maps on the nam didn't show this amount of precip. imo.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the gfs. Still not positive that we will be salting.


----------



## Young Pup

here is a snowfall map. I just don't see it.


----------



## davisons4season

Here's another view of that lot I was pushing. I'm still tired lol.


----------



## Bossman 92

Anyone have any experience with snow ex drop spreaders? We have a snow ex broadcast spreader and love it just not sure about the drop spreaders. We picked up an apartment complex with 1.5 miles of narrow walks and bucket salting all that **** sucks lol

I would love an epoke but I know how it would be taken care of too.


----------



## WALKERS

Felas Question??
F 250 2004 turbo sounds like it is going out. Sound of high screech when turbo kicks in. Stops when you let off.
Questions 
Ever replaced one?
How much was the turbo?
Is it a pain in the a$$?
Have a mechanic do it?
Thanks in advance:waving:


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

WALKERS;2102978 said:


> Felas Question??
> F 250 2004 turbo sounds like it is going out. Sound of high screech when turbo kicks in. Stops when you let off.
> Questions
> Ever replaced one?
> How much was the turbo?
> Is it a pain in the a$$?
> Have a mechanic do it?
> Thanks in advance:waving:


I have never replaced one on a 6.0, have had them off numerous times for service of the Turbo or other parts. Not to hateful, if you have a heated work area a hour and a half to get off or so, not to bad. If you have to do outside I would take it somewhere. Used to be a good guy in the area I had bought parts from, all he did was fords. I don't recall his name but will do some research.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Bossman 92;2102977 said:


> Anyone have any experience with snow ex drop spreaders? We have a snow ex broadcast spreader and love it just not sure about the drop spreaders. We picked up an apartment complex with 1.5 miles of narrow walks and bucket salting all that **** sucks lol
> 
> I would love an epoke but I know how it would be taken care of too.


I would still get an epoke. So durable I don't think it would matter how you guys take care of it. Ours are probably 7-10yrs old. Bought them from turfscape a few years back and I'm sure they used them for a bit. We take care of them fairly well but they are rugged. I don't think you'd be disappointed with one


----------



## Dan R 4000

Well from the looks of it we may have about 6-8 salt runs this coming month but as far as plowing i;m thinking we are done, 1 push is all we get this year remember there is always next year.


----------



## procuts0103

We are gonna get buried in March don't worry...


----------



## Bossman 92

ohiogreenworks;2103072 said:


> I would still get an epoke. So durable I don't think it would matter how you guys take care of it. Ours are probably 7-10yrs old. Bought them from turfscape a few years back and I'm sure they used them for a bit. We take care of them fairly well but they are rugged. I don't think you'd be disappointed with one


Are they really worth it? Not afraid to spend the money on one but not sure it's worth it. What are your feelings?


----------



## kc2006

procuts0103;2103156 said:


> We are gonna get buried in March don't worry...


Puff puff pass


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Bossman 92;2103174 said:


> Are they really worth it? Not afraid to spend the money on one but not sure it's worth it. What are your feelings?


Buy it. Worth every dime. What's the SnowEx, 5-600?


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Bossman 92;2103174 said:


> Are they really worth it? Not afraid to spend the money on one but not sure it's worth it. What are your feelings?


They're awesome. Our guys love them. Clients love em. You'll love em


----------



## aagroundclearin

While were slightly off topic. Kaffenbarger is pushing Boss like they are their boss. Just a few years back they pushed Western... Any thoughts ? My guess profits ! Both are great plows but why the sudden change in heart if not profit


----------



## Maclawnco

How about Cam and his hat trick? Any CBJ fans? We got season tickets for the co and 2 of our guys were there tonight! Historic game if you ask me.


----------



## allseasons87

Maclawnco;2103259 said:


> How about Cam and his hat trick? Any CBJ fans? We got season tickets for the co and 2 of our guys were there tonight! Historic game if you ask me.


Been to a few games. Good times. We serviced Mark Letestus house before he was traded lol.


----------



## WALKERS

Here is one for you


----------



## procuts0103

Everyone sleeping?


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;2103869 said:


> Everyone sleeping?


Not here. Waiting on snow. Hopefully we can finish winter strong.


----------



## muffy189

procuts0103;2103869 said:


> Everyone sleeping?


Nope I'm working


----------



## procuts0103

Hopefully winter has not started yet....


----------



## CELandscapes

procuts0103;2103881 said:


> Hopefully winter has not started yet....


Looks like it could be fun after the next seven days


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;2103881 said:


> Hopefully winter has not started yet....


We leased a couple skid loaders and have only put a handful of hours on them so far. Kinda disappointed so far. We have a good mix of seasonals but I would like to get out and earn my money. Make it easier to sell seasonals next year


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

It will snow between Feb 10 and the 15th, I just planned a trip to Michigan snowmobiling. I just hope we get at least one more snow, built a new blade for a skid last week and want to try it out, also empty our salt storage but hey it stays dry so itll keep.


----------



## Bossman 92

GreenAcresIrr.;2103894 said:


> It will snow between Feb 10 and the 15th, I just planned a trip to Michigan snowmobiling. I just hope we get at least one more snow, built a new blade for a skid last week and want to try it out, also empty our salt storage but hey it stays dry so itll keep.


Sweet we are looking into the same thing. Where abouts are you headed?


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

A friend has a cabin outside Alanson, North of the Gaylord area, last year we back packed to the U.P., had some great riding until his sled broke down in Paradise.


----------



## jk4718

What's up with snow guys wanting to travel to play in the snow. A friend asked me yesterday if I wanted to go up to Michigan to go snowmobiling. I need to see if you can rent them though.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

jk4718;2103920 said:


> What's up with snow guys wanting to travel to play in the snow. A friend asked me yesterday if I wanted to go up to Michigan to go snowmobiling. I need to see if you can rent them though.


Its an addiction, you can rent, last time I had to rent one was for my wife in 2005 or 06 and they weren't cheap then. Nothing like riding in northern Michigan, the only time of the year I feel totally relaxed!


----------



## jk4718

GreenAcresIrr.;2103931 said:


> Its an addiction, you can rent, last time I had to rent one was for my wife in 2005 or 06 and they weren't cheap then. Nothing like riding in northern Michigan, the only time of the year I feel totally relaxed!


I've gone to the coldwater area during the summer but should check out further north. Looks like they are getting plenty of snow up there over the next ten days.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

http://www.fishweb.com/recreation/snowmobile/trails/index.html

Check this link for trail conditions, nearest to where I go is Indian River


----------



## jdavis11

Anyone think central Ohio will get a salt run in tonight?


----------



## procuts0103

Gonna have our January thaw this weekend then look out!!! Winter is gonna produce for us you watch!!!


----------



## allseasons87

jdavis11;2104727 said:


> Anyone think central Ohio will get a salt run in tonight?


Don't think so but I saw a light clipper tomorrow afternoon or evening.


----------



## born2farm

Heres some more pictures from usmcdroach.

Said they are stacking snow at Ravens stadium with excavators. 80 - 100ft piles clear to the top of the light poles. Said they are melting and stacking 24/7, for potentially the next 2 weeks. Still several areas untouched.


----------



## justgeorge

GreenAcresIrr.;2103913 said:


> A friend has a cabin outside Alanson, North of the Gaylord area, last year we back packed to the U.P., had some great riding until his sled broke down in Paradise.


 Wow my dad is from near there, Levering, and met my mom in the town of Carp Lake (at the time the lake was also called Carp Lake, but is now called Paradise Lake). They probably would have renamed the town also but apparently "Paradise" was already taken, I see it's in the U.P..


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;2104864 said:


> Don't think so but I saw a light clipper tomorrow afternoon or evening.


Heard the same. When someone knows the timing please keep us informed. Thank you


----------



## Turbs3000

Anyone here in Chillicothe? During this last big storm would you say 6-7" is accurate or was it more?


----------



## Young Pup

Big, big night ahead. Getting ready to watch a few flakes fly. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;2105811 said:


> Big, big night ahead. Getting ready to watch a few flakes fly. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Lol is it going to be much


----------



## born2farm

Some wintry mix falling here. May sneak a salt run in


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;2105839 said:


> Lol is it going to be much


I am not really expecting much. maybe 4 inches. j/k dusting to half an inch Looking at radar it will be interesting to see how this unfolds. The models imo did not show a lot of snow. That is why I think not much will fall. Salt runs could be in the offing though.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;2105840 said:


> Some wintry mix falling here. May sneak a salt run in


Wow, not seeing that on radar. Is it sticking there??


----------



## Fannin76

Just read the Ohio valley tging josh posts, seems like he's got a snow boner for the first half of feb.


----------



## born2farm

North of me it snowed good for probably 20min. Didnt stick though. Were getting a drizzle right now, not even enough to wet sidewalks


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Light drizzle/wintry mix falling here.


----------



## Young Pup

Nice, hopefully the winds won't dry it out and someone will get a salt run in.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;2105892 said:


> Nice, hopefully the winds won't dry it out and someone will get a salt run in.


ODOT is as we speak lol


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;2105893 said:


> ODOT is as we speak lol


Still 40 degrees here. LOL


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;2105899 said:


> Still 40 degrees here. LOL


38 here, but you know that doesn't matter to them. Lol


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;2105908 said:


> 38 here, but you know that doesn't matter to them. Lol


Got to spend that money so they can get more next year.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;2105934 said:


> Got to spend that money so they can get more next year.


Sad but true


----------



## procuts0103

34 here with light rain


----------



## kc2006

Fannin76;2105872 said:


> Just read the Ohio valley tging josh posts, seems like he's got a snow boner for the first half of feb.


Everyone else could say some insane heatwave is coming and he'd be like "gunna be 8", not only on the ground but also in my pants!!!"

The snow boner lives!


----------



## AMW Landscaping

Fannin76;2105872 said:


> Just read the Ohio valley tging josh posts, seems like he's got a snow boner for the first half of feb.


Sorry for my ignorance but what/who is josh??? Always hearing about him but never known who he was


----------



## kc2006

The dude with a half chub walking around in jogging pants.

Ohio valley forecasting center on Facebook. He's the dude that says every week Ohio will get a foot of snow...


----------



## Maclawnco

kc2006;2106096 said:


> The dude with a half chub walking around in jogging pants.
> 
> Ohio valley forecasting center on Facebook. He's the dude that says every week Ohio will get a foot of snow...


2 and 3 years ago he used to be a great resource.


----------



## Young Pup

kc2006;2106096 said:


> The dude with a half chub walking around in jogging pants.
> 
> Ohio valley forecasting center on Facebook. He's the dude that says every week Ohio will get a foot of snow...





Maclawnco;2106106 said:


> 2 and 3 years ago he used to be a great resource.


He still is if people would learn to read his posts all the way through. I don't know what you are reading Kurt but he doesn't say Ohio is going to get a foot of snow every week.


----------



## born2farm

Well rain,sleet and snow here. Ground temps still warm, pavements wet. Gonna roll a salt truck at 3 and see what it looks like.

And i agree on Josh. He does have good info, but it seems recently that he is just trying to induce panic


----------



## Fannin76

kc2006;2106050 said:


> Everyone else could say some insane heatwave is coming and he'd be like "gunna be 8", not only on the ground but also in my pants!!!"
> 
> The snow boner lives!


Bahaha ha greatest thing I've read in a week


----------



## kc2006

Exactly, he induces panic. I was exaggerating on the foot of snow, but it's like every time a system is brewing and real meteorologists know that dry air in the lower atmosphere will take care of it or whatever other factors will make it a non event, there's good old josh "oh a system will move in on this date and has potential for accumulations". Bs. Just like on the big snow out east, one of twenty one maps is saying snow could move thru Ohio...4% chance. And what's he saying "I think it has potential to move north"

He's meteorologist snow boner. Bro loves snow, that's great, but you kinda have to give unbiased opinions if you want to stop working at Wendy's and become a big boy meteorologist.


----------



## Young Pup

Nothing here, no need to set an alarm to even get up and check on things.


----------



## born2farm

Easy salt run here this morning


----------



## Young Pup

Dropping a little salt here this morning.


----------



## muffy189

We had a nice little salt run here this morning


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Nothing south of Dayton

On a side note, anyone interested in a 2000 Chevy w3500 16ft box truck. Has the 4cyl isuzu diesel rebuilt with around 12k miles on it. Great on fuel, we used it as a mowing truck and replaced with newer trucks last year. It has been sitting at the shop and we don't need it. If anyone is interested let me know I will send pics and more info.


----------



## Bossman 92

ohiogreenworks;2106345 said:


> Nothing south of Dayton
> 
> On a side note, anyone interested in a 2000 Chevy w3500 16ft box truck. Has the 4cyl isuzu diesel rebuilt with around 12k miles on it. Great on fuel, we used it as a mowing truck and replaced with newer trucks last year. It has been sitting at the shop and we don't need it. If anyone is interested let me know I will send pics and more info.


What kinda price you looking for? I may be interested.


----------



## kc2006

I get like josh does about snow but with npr's, I have a love affair with them for some reason.

A couple areas here had almost an inch, everyone ran and plowed. Hard up.


----------



## born2farm

Anybody going to the powershow this weekend? Been a few years since the weather permitted me going, so im thinking about going tomorrow. I know its definitely not half the show it was 8 - 10 yrs ago.


----------



## procuts0103

Looks like we have about 5 days of warm up and then the bottom falls out again... Hopefully for about 6 to 8 weeks


----------



## kc2006

Lookin like the polar vortex is comin back for about 10 days...


----------



## jk4718

So who's packing up to go to Iowa for their blizzard?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

They flip flop on their weather predictions weekly. The way the winter has gone I highly doubt it'll be cold for all of Feb and March. Early Spring boys, embrace it!


----------



## justgeorge

Anyone need a swing-away pivot mount for a Snowex tailgate spreader? Brand new, never mounted. Fits the 1075 and the 1875 (with an adaptor), not sure if it fits the 575.


----------



## jk4718

Does anybody know where I can get my dump bed sandblasted and painted?


----------



## WALKERS

jk4718;2107245 said:


> Does anybody know where I can get my dump bed sandblasted and painted?


Good question I would like to know the answer as well...


----------



## born2farm

Little north of you guys but we have a company up here called Buckeye Blasting. Fairly reasonable.

965 Pole Lane Rd Marion, OH 43302
(740) 251-1140


----------



## jk4718

born2farm;2107305 said:


> Little north of you guys but we have a company up here called Buckeye Blasting. Fairly reasonable.
> 
> 965 Pole Lane Rd Marion, OH 43302
> (740) 251-1140


Marion isn't too far at all. Do they paint or just blast?


----------



## born2farm

jk4718;2107327 said:


> Marion isn't too far at all. Do they paint or just blast?


They do both


----------



## CELandscapes

jk4718;2107245 said:


> Does anybody know where I can get my dump bed sandblasted and painted?


There are a few places just north of Dayton that blast. Im not sure if they paint as well


----------



## procuts0103

Why would anyone be excited about an early spring??? Make way more money in the winter!!! I wish it would snow all year long.


----------



## hickslawns

Pretty sure our new backhoe has seen less than 10hrs this winter. Oh well. Not wearing it out. Haven't checking in here much. Hopefully you other Ohio guys are seeing more than us. Our per occurrence accounts appreciate the relief in their snow budget this year.


----------



## kc2006

Well what do you know...guess who posts up a map on Facebook showing Ohio buried in snow when no real meterologist is saying anything about snow yet. Lmao


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I see bread and milk sales increasing already


----------



## MahonLawnCare

procuts0103;2107380 said:


> Why would anyone be excited about an early spring??? Make way more money in the winter!!! I wish it would snow all year long.


Some of us make more money in the Spring genius!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

kc2006;2107547 said:


> Well what do you know...guess who posts up a map on Facebook showing Ohio buried in snow when no real meterologist is saying anything about snow yet. Lmao


yeah, if it's on the internet it must be true, right! Someone get Anonymous to crash that site of his. What a total loser!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

So the question now, what will his response be to the trolling??


----------



## kc2006

Lol I think josh and I broke up? Bahaha I went on a troll binge and then got called an ass and all kinds of stuff. 

Sorry but the guy has posted multiple maps and multiple posts saying Ohio would get slammed, he's put 2-3 maps showing 12-18" over the following 7-14 day period. Ohio has received what 10-12" all season? And yet I'm an ass. If he ever actually gets hired as a meterologist, he'll be fired mid way thru the season after he freaks whole regions out saying doom and gloom and then they get nothing.

And I like how all his faithful disciples all say the same thing. "You don't know how to read his posts/maps" oh really? So do we need a meteorological degree or a degree in snow boner josh reading? I can read maps, I know the basics of weather, I watch REAL meteorologists who are typically right. He's a hack, and the proof is in the pudding. Of course he was right last year, it snowed it's balls off for 2 months. How's he been this year?


----------



## Maclawnco

MahonLawnCare;2107610 said:


> Some of us make more money in the Spring genius!


Here's the thing though. Growing season revenue is guaranteed effectively - I can tell you within 5% where our fert revenue will be regardless of doing it in 34 or 36 weeks. I'd take as much snow as possible as that's incremental revenue not guaranteed. You can always cram same in season work into a few weeks less if there's a late spring from snow.


----------



## procuts0103

MahonLawnCare;2107610 said:


> Some of us make more money in the Spring genius![/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah I guess...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Uh oh. A couple comments are missing...


----------



## kc2006

John_DeereGreen;2107709 said:


> Uh oh. A couple comments are missing...


I got blocked and he deleted it all. Yet notice the amount of people telling him he overestimates snows is growing. Bahahaha.

I don't care if it snows, I can make as much on a daytime snow as I would mowing for a few weeks. Hell last jan/feb I made more plowing than I did all summer this year. I'm not a snow hater by any means, but don't hype stuff constantly and expect to be taken seriously. Prime example, he said the clipper that came thru Thursday would be a "severe disturbance"....if 1/2" is servere to him, he has a lot of let down girlfriends..."yea baby this things a record setter, wait till u get some of it"...womp womp.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Maclawnco;2107692 said:


> Here's the thing though. Growing season revenue is guaranteed effectively - I can tell you within 5% where our fert revenue will be regardless of doing it in 34 or 36 weeks. I'd take as much snow as possible as that's incremental revenue not guaranteed. You can always cram same in season work into a few weeks less if there's a late spring from snow.


I hate snow. Besides that fert revenue is absolutely easy to gauge. 4-6 apps no matter what. Snow is pretty dead on too with your seasonals. After getting roasted on seasonals the last 2 years I've had enough with monster snows, I don't get snow chubs. Yes the money on pp is great. I'm off to dream of Spring on lawnsite. Adios.


----------



## PlowTeam5

This is the only weather guy I ever listen to


----------



## Dan R 4000

PlowTeam5;2107719 said:


> This is the only weather guy I ever listen to


:laughing: :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## usmcdroach

MahonLawnCare;2102425 said:


> When you get back home usmcd I would like more pics of the hino 4 sale


Can you send me a text 440-787-5034 and I'll send you pics. Or send me your number


----------



## Fannin76

PlowTeam5;2107719 said:


> This is the only weather guy I ever listen to


I cried laughing


----------



## kc2006

PlowTeam5;2107719 said:


> This is the only weather guy I ever listen to


It's clapper!!!


----------



## Mike S

kc2006;2108019 said:


> It's clapper!!!


That's funny I haven't heard that name in a long time!

Where did that guy go?


----------



## Mike S

If anyone needs any pushers let me know. I have a bunch for sale! 12's and 14's. I updated all of mine almost, they are all turn key ready to rock!


----------



## kc2006

He got ran out because he's a big bs'er and screwed a bunch of people on money from what I heard.

What pushers you selling?


----------



## Mike S

kc2006;2108109 said:


> He got ran out because he's a big bs'er and screwed a bunch of people on money from what I heard.
> 
> What pushers you selling?


Really, wow!

Im selling 2 scoop dogg 14 footers, a 12 foot scoop 
dogg, a 12 foot protech ist for sure. 
I might be selling a 12 foot protech and a 10 foot protech, not sure yet I have them as back ups right now but I don't really need them.


----------



## SnoDaddy

Mike S;2108564 said:


> Really, wow!
> 
> Im selling 2 scoop dogg 14 footers, a 12 foot scoop
> dogg, a 12 foot protech ist for sure.
> I might be selling a 12 foot protech and a 10 foot protech, not sure yet I have them as back ups right now but I don't really need them.


Nah he's around. He disappeared for a good while popped back up with about 6 brand new one tons and pickups magically. He got a bunch of lots in canton now priced realllllllyyyyy low. Step on one head 10 more pop up around here.


----------



## procuts0103

Any of those pushers quick connect for a Volvo ?


----------



## Mike S

SnoDaddy;2108645 said:


> Nah he's around. He disappeared for a good while popped back up with about 6 brand new one tons and pickups magically. He got a bunch of lots in canton now priced realllllllyyyyy low. Step on one head 10 more pop up around here.


Wow! Lol! So he got to big for the good old psite. Lol


----------



## Mike S

procuts0103;2108712 said:


> Any of those pushers quick connect for a Volvo ?


No unfortunately. Bucket mount.:waving:


----------



## davisons4season

I saw Clapper taking care of the Target complex. bunch of trucks and guys doing jack squat lol.


----------



## Bossman 92

davisons4season;2108745 said:


> I saw Clapper taking care of the Target complex. bunch of trucks and guys doing jack squat lol.


Lol where at?


----------



## davisons4season

When I was Up in Canton with the wifey..... I think it was during the Christmas or new years season and there was barely a dusting. 
I would've only had 1 truck and a sidewalk guy possibly. They had 2 trucks, skidloader, utv, and 6 guys I think lol


----------



## muffy189

quick question, how do you guys get in contact with these property management companies, I install and fix signs such as stop, handicap, speed limit signs and I see how they take a beating in the winter. Thanks guys


----------



## jk4718

There is going to be a lot of cheap equipment for sale come spring!


----------



## Young Pup

Have a little faith. Look out into the future. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Fannin76

Early spring.... Punxsutawney didn't see his shadow haha


----------



## PlowTeam5

Mike S;2108735 said:


> No unfortunately. Bucket mount.:waving:


I may be interested in the 10' if you decide to sell it.


----------



## procuts0103

Pup why you laughing? I see snow on that map!!!!


----------



## procuts0103

Fannin76;2109070 said:


> Early spring.... Punxsutawney didn't see his shadow haha


 Yeah but buckeye chuck did!!!!! More winter!!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

If it doesn't get cold and start snowing, and the temperatures stay where they have been, we are going to start cleanups, edging beds and mulching. At this rate, we will be done before march 15th.


----------



## procuts0103

John_DeereGreen;2109256 said:


> If it doesn't get cold and start snowing, and the temperatures stay where they have been, we are going to start cleanups, edging beds and mulching. At this rate, we will be done before march 15th.


Unreal lol... This weather sucks!!!


----------



## PlowTeam5

John_DeereGreen;2109256 said:


> If it doesn't get cold and start snowing, and the temperatures stay where they have been, we are going to start cleanups, edging beds and mulching. At this rate, we will be done before march 15th.


I've called a few customers I have jobs lined up with for spring and told them we are gonna get started next monday since its gonna be upper 40's starting next week. Not that I depend on plowing to survive, but I am done waiting for it to snow. Might as well get going on the work that makes me my money.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

PlowTeam5;2109357 said:


> I've called a few customers I have jobs lined up with for spring and told them we are gonna get started next monday since its gonna be upper 40's starting next week. Not that I depend on plowing to survive, but I am done waiting for it to snow. Might as well get going on the work that makes me my money.


I'm with you. I've got several guys that we've tried to keep as busy as possible this winter, but there's only so much shop/maintenance/runaround that needs done. I don't really want to start quite this early, but the week after Valentine's Day if it's been like this weekend and so far this week out, we're starting.

Mulch is fun, anyway.


----------



## procuts0103

Hey Jarret... Pushing snow is fun!!! Mulch, not so much lol


----------



## davisons4season

my payroll is killing me this winter. I should have held off buying another truck and plow then I wouldve been fine. Oh well! We've been working on a patio and wall these last few days. Muddier than hello


----------



## Fannin76

April showers bring may flowers does February showers bring march grass


----------



## [email protected]

I'd love to have 2-3 more good snows or atleast salt events. If not we're starting cleanups and mulching in the next few weeks at commercial sites. I saw a clipper system next week on Chris Bradley's forecast tho!!!!


----------



## procuts0103

Fannin76;2109781 said:


> April showers bring may flowers does February showers bring march grass


Surprise March blizzard brings big checks to my bank account. I'm calling it. You guys that mulch end of this month, are gonna have it all covered with 2 feet of snow! Just a prediction lol


----------



## kc2006

for those that really really want snow, just do some lsd and read Josh's posts. You'd swear we've been buried in snow and will continue to be. Lmao the last post "severe cold and snow hounds are coming".

Snow chihuahua maybe.

I predict his June 1st post will be a map with 6" of snow and saying how it'll be promising for June 10th. "Didn't I tell you guys we'd have a severe disturbance in June 10-14th range".


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;2109881 said:


> Surprise March blizzard brings big checks to my bank account. I'm calling it. You guys that mulch end of this month, are gonna have it all covered with 2 feet of snow! Just a prediction lol


You missed ur 2 feet by being on vacation


----------



## jk4718

Looks like the pattern finally changes back the beginning of next week. The cold dip moves from the plains back on top of us with saltings on the 8th and 10th then more activity after that.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2110116 said:


> Looks like the pattern finally changes back the beginning of next week. The cold dip moves from the plains back on top of us with saltings on the 8th and 10th then more activity after that.


You beat me to it. Looks like the fat person is not singing yet. LOL


----------



## justgeorge

Ok so I was just out on that website instantweathermaps.com and played around a bit. The only model I could find going beyond 84 hours was the GFS, the NAM only goes to 84 hours? Isn't the GFS the model that tends to overestimate the snow?

I'm out of town the 6th thru the 13th, trying to get a handle on if we'll get anything while I'm gone.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;2110125 said:


> Ok so I was just out on that website instantweathermaps.com and played around a bit. The only model I could find going beyond 84 hours was the GFS, the NAM only goes to 84 hours? Isn't the GFS the model that tends to overestimate the snow?
> 
> I'm out of town the 6th thru the 13th, trying to get a handle on if we'll get anything while I'm gone.


You can go to this site. This has the euro and the Canadian that goes out to 10 days. 
http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/


----------



## jk4718

Keep in mind though: Anything past 84 hours is complete fantasy when it comes to snow totals. It changes every run dramatically that far out. What is does should is the overall picture of things, which in this case is the cold returning. Think of it this way, if a storm shows up at 90 hours on the model then the actual storm or its ingredients are all the way over in the pacific. At 240 hours out the models are predicting what happens if the exact wind blowing on your hair today does when it travels all the way around the globe and comes back to you.


----------



## procuts0103

Don't order your truck load of mulch yet.... Lol


----------



## Fannin76

Anyone know when the next fert class is?


----------



## born2farm

If anybody is looking for a nice spreader, we are selling one of our SHPE2250's. Link to the craigslist add below.

http://columbus.craigslist.org/hvo/5432482171.html


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Fannin76;2110387 said:


> Anyone know when the next fert class is?


Training, recert or test? It's all on the ODA website if you know what you're looking for.


----------



## Bossman 92

Fannin76;2110387 said:


> Anyone know when the next fert class is?


Training and test here. Looking into the same thing no snow = bored employees


----------



## CELandscapes

Bossman 92;2110547 said:


> Training and test here. Looking into the same thing no snow = bored employees


March 7 in dayton


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Bossman 92;2110547 said:


> Training and test here. Looking into the same thing no snow = bored employees


I'm bored so I'll post links to all 3 of them.

Test and Recert Registration....
http://www.agri.ohio.gov/apps/odaprs/pestfert-prs-index.aspx

Look for "Programs and Information" and it's under "Online Services" The link you need for test registration is "Exam Registration" and the link you need for recert class openings is "Recert Classes" It's on the left hand side of the page, about 1/3 the way down before you scroll down at all.

Training Classes link....

http://pested.osu.edu/commnewapp.html

If you or your guys go to the training the Extension service offers and can't pass, you shouldn't have a license or apply chemicals.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

CELandscapes;2110555 said:


> March 7 in dayton


That's re certification hours, not training for new applicators.


----------



## CELandscapes

John_DeereGreen;2110559 said:


> That's re certification hours, not training for new applicators.


Re-cert is February 17. There's a test in Dayton on March 7


----------



## Maclawnco

CELandscapes;2110555 said:


> March 7 in dayton


Yep, testing is always held the first Monday of each month at the fairgrounds office.


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;2110540 said:


> Training, recert or test? It's all on the ODA website if you know what you're looking for.


Class and test


----------



## Fannin76

Maclawnco;2110588 said:


> Yep, testing is always held the first Monday of each month at the fairgrounds office.


Is there a class before hand?


----------



## procuts0103

What about class 6c ornamental weed control? They offer the test more than once a month correct? Also I heard you can go to Columbus for the day take a class and take the test in the same day?? True??


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;2110601 said:


> What about class 6c ornamental weed control? They offer the test more than once a month correct? Also I heard you can go to Columbus for the day take a class and take the test in the same day?? True??


According to the link posted yea


----------



## Maclawnco

Fannin76;2110594 said:


> Is there a class before hand?


Yes, free book they send you.


----------



## Fannin76

Maclawnco;2110603 said:


> Yes, free book they send you.


Blah haha I rather sit in a class my a.d.d is bad when it comes to studying a book


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;2110601 said:


> What about class 6c ornamental weed control? They offer the test more than once a month correct? Also I heard you can go to Columbus for the day take a class and take the test in the same day?? True??


What classes do you have on your license now? You might not need to add it.


----------



## procuts0103

John_DeereGreen;2110632 said:


> What classes do you have on your license now? You might not need to add it.


I let it expire, plus I really need to go for my industrial license. I had a guy doing it for me the last two years so I'm all messed up lol. I want to take the class and do it all once.


----------



## Young Pup

Doesn't look to bad 6 and a half days out.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;2110765 said:


> Doesn't look to bad 6 and a half days out.


that would be nice, I sure hope that happens im getting tired of only working my 2 jobs....


----------



## [email protected]

born2farm;2110484 said:


> If anybody is looking for a nice spreader, we are selling one of our SHPE2250's. Link to the craigslist add below.
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/hvo/5432482171.html


 $4k? Come on lol


----------



## born2farm

[email protected];2110777 said:


> $4k? Come on lol


Make me an offer. Im not going to give it away, it can sit in my shop for all I care.


----------



## jk4718

If you look back on my posts you'll see that I said back in October that we would be in the 60s for the first week of February and then it would finally get cold enough to snow. I also said that Trump would win Iowa, Yahoo would lay off 15k employees and that we would have a Valentines Day blizzard. Visit my website for details on the vday storm and if you advertise on there I'll give you the winning lottery numbers for the first week of March.


----------



## muffy189

jk4718;2110866 said:


> If you look back on my posts you'll see that I said back in October that we would be in the 60s for the first week of February and then it would finally get cold enough to snow. I also said that Trump would win Iowa, Yahoo would lay off 15k employees and that we would have a Valentines Day blizzard. Visit my website for details on the vday storm and if you advertise on there I'll give you the winning lottery numbers for the first week of March.


OMG what's your website I want those numbers lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

[email protected];2110777 said:


> $4k? Come on lol


For a less than 2 year old 2250 that looks like new, that's really not too unreasonable. The 2250s are light years ahead of the little ones. Depending on where you buy, they're 5000-5500 plus tax.

Why not build extensions for it Brock? Much cheaper than replacing it, unless you want a hydro unit or something.


----------



## Young Pup

12 hours later still not to bad for some salting and maybe plowing. Mind you this is over the next few days.


----------



## Young Pup

24 hours later.,


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;2110898 said:


> For a less than 2 year old 2250 that looks like new, that's really not too unreasonable. The 2250s are light years ahead of the little ones. Depending on where you buy, they're 5000-5500 plus tax.
> 
> Why not build extensions for it Brock? Much cheaper than replacing it, unless you want a hydro unit or something.


Were going frame mount on our 550 and i would like a little longer spreader. Its a 14ft bed, so looking for a 10ft spreader either electric or hydraulic. If it doesn't sell we will just put it on another truck for a backup


----------



## Bossman 92

Anyone getting snow showers? Just looked out and rooftops are covered.


----------



## Young Pup

Seen some snow showers down here. Not much to speak of accumulating though.


----------



## procuts0103

Roof tops and grass are covered. Temp is 31 right now and falling. Maybe salt run??? Doubtful...


----------



## WALKERS

Saw this don't know if it's true thou...


----------



## muffy189

WALKERS;2111672 said:


> Saw this don't know if it's true thou...


That would be nice but I'll believe it when I see it. Lol


----------



## kc2006

WALKERS;2111672 said:


> Saw this don't know if it's true thou...


Gotta be a Josh map. Every map I've seen has north east Ohio in 3-5 collectively for next week and mid Ohio in 1-2...


----------



## Burkartsplow

Rumblings of a Valentine's Day storm next Sunday but it changes everyday!


----------



## usmcdroach

Yeah intellicast already has 5-8 for next Sunday but no where else does we shall see


----------



## Burkartsplow

usmcdroach;2111741 said:


> Yeah intellicast already has 5-8 for next Sunday but no where else does we shall see


Weather.com also has the 5-8 up since yesterday.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Is that for just northern Ohio?


----------



## Burkartsplow

PlowTeam5;2111860 said:


> Is that for just northern Ohio?


I think it is supposed to be for most of Ohio will get accumulation of some sort.


----------



## usmcdroach

And just that fast the 5-8 has disappeared from the forecast


----------



## Burkartsplow

usmcdroach;2111959 said:


> And just that fast the 5-8 has disappeared from the forecast


Poof there it goes!


----------



## procuts0103

Still a week out it will come back...


----------



## Fannin76

PlowTeam5;2111860 said:


> Is that for just northern Ohio?


We had 3-5 but it's gone


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Watch out, weather.com must be reading ohio valley forecasting maps they have the dayton region next sunday (8 days away) for 1 to 3 during the day and 8 to 12 at night.


----------



## Fannin76

GreenAcresIrr.;2112086 said:


> Watch out, weather.com must be reading ohio valley forecasting maps they have the dayton region next sunday (8 days away) for 1 to 3 during the day and 8 to 12 at night.


Weather under ground is saying the same


----------



## 1olddogtwo

They say anything about week from Monday?


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Well i predicted this by deciding to go to our cabin in Michigan this week. But itll change by the am


----------



## Fannin76

GreenAcresIrr.;2112094 said:


> Well i predicted this by deciding to go to our cabin in Michigan this week. But itll change by the am


I hope I sold all my equipment


----------



## PlowTeam5

40" for grove city on Monday.



























































Just Kidding


----------



## aagroundclearin

Survey says... BS !!! 9-15" would be a wonderful start and possible finish to a central Ohio winter


----------



## Young Pup

From the 12z run today.


----------



## Young Pup

From the 12z today.


----------



## Young Pup

From the 18z today. Someone ate their Wheaties in 6 hours time.


----------



## Young Pup

And for the 15th 12 hurs snowfall prior to hour 240


----------



## allseasons87

Fannin76;2112110 said:


> I hope I sold all my equipment


You sold all your snow equipment?


----------



## Fannin76

allseasons87;2112149 said:


> You sold all your snow equipment?


It's a joke...... Because I've see a **** ton of fly by nighters selling everything off


----------



## allseasons87

Fannin76;2112150 said:


> It's a joke...... Because I've see a **** ton of fly by nighters selling everything off


I thought you were being serious lol


----------



## Fannin76

allseasons87;2112152 said:


> I thought you were being serious lol


Haha nope I may trade my dodge for a nice dump truck though


----------



## Young Pup

Snow for the beginning of next week.


----------



## Young Pup

More snow for n/e ohio


----------



## Young Pup

To show you how much this is going to change, it has rain on tonights run. LOL This is total snowfall for the whole run. Not much was added to it. LOL Get your whiskey ready.


----------



## born2farm

What are you thinking for Monday through Wednesday. Rain to snow, couple salt runs maybe?


----------



## PlowTeam5

Fannin76;2112150 said:


> It's a joke...... Because I've see a **** ton of fly by nighters selling everything off


That's good for us, can pick up cheap equipment.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;2112280 said:


> What are you thinking for Monday through Wednesday. Rain to snow, couple salt runs maybe?


At least a couple of salt runs. I would not be surprised if someone drops a plow in some areas.


----------



## MRB613

is it ever gonna snow in central ohio damn


----------



## Young Pup

Latest gfs for the beginning of next week.


----------



## Young Pup

The storm around V Day goes north and we get some snow off the run today. Nothing like yesterday's 18z though.


----------



## procuts0103

Accuweather is calling for 8-12 here lol


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;2112420 said:


> The storm around V Day goes north and we get some snow off the run today. Nothing like yesterday's 18z though.


180 hours is a long time for it to change. Give us a few saltings this week and then bring a big on then it can turn 50 for all I care at this point.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2112451 said:


> 180 hours is a long time for it to change. Give us a few saltings this week and then bring a big on then it can turn 50 for all I care at this point.


I think at least 38 more changes if my math is correct.


----------



## procuts0103

jk4718;2112451 said:


> 180 hours is a long time for it to change. Give us a few saltings this week and then bring a big on then it can turn 50 for all I care at this point.


Nah let it turn 50 in April,


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;2112525 said:


> Nah let it turn 50 in April,


I wish it would cool down and snow and give us a strong finish to this **** winter. I have about 20 hrs on the 2 loaders combined this winter. WTF


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;2112525 said:


> Nah let it turn 50 in April,


And that's what's going to happen too. Mark my words...cold wet ass spring.


----------



## Flawless440

Ill take some salt runs.. Want to use up rest of my salt this month.. Not sitting on any over the summer


----------



## procuts0103

We are 30 inches below normal for snowfall. The lake is wide open... One good lake effect event and that could be erased easily!


----------



## born2farm

Anyone on here do parking lot sweeping? 

Have a few snow contracts that are looking for someone. We thought about doing the smaller lots with a bucket broom on a skid loader, but a few are larger and we were gonna try and sub them out.


----------



## Young Pup

To start the week off.


----------



## Young Pup

This is through early Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2112816 said:


> This is through early Saturday afternoon.


These models are all bull ****. I'm pretty sure I've never seen one actually be the amount of snow that actually falls. I mean I could be reading it wrong but I mean weather underground is saying less than an inch and this map shows like 5 inches


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2112822 said:


> These models are all bull ****. I'm pretty sure I've never seen one actually be the amount of snow that actually falls. I mean I could be reading it wrong but I mean weather underground is saying less than an inch and this map shows like 5 inches


If one of these models actually predicted the exact amount of snow to fall then hell would have froze over. It is just prediction of what might occur. That map I was referring to was total snowfall from last night till next Saturday.

Then I would be going out to buy a lottery ticket.

A general 1 to 3 inches of snow is my prediction based off of last nights run.


----------



## procuts0103

Anything white falling from the sky is like hitting the lottery!


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2112891 said:


> If one of these models actually predicted the exact amount of snow to fall then hell would have froze over. It is just prediction of what might occur. That map I was referring to was total snowfall from last night till next Saturday.
> 
> Then I would be going out to buy a lottery ticket.
> 
> A general 1 to 3 inches of snow is my prediction based off of last nights run.


Lol I predict we will get nothing as usual. I'm so ready for this crap tastic winter to be over. The frustration this year is unbelievable.


----------



## born2farm

Looks like tuesday is gonna be the best chance for accumlating snow? News was showing rain tonight then just scattered flurries tomorrow with a high of 38.


----------



## davisons4season

3-6 for us from monday morn till wednesday afternoon...... according to accuweather


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;2112900 said:


> Anything white falling from the sky is like hitting the lottery!


That is the truth. 



Fannin76;2112902 said:


> Lol I predict we will get nothing as usual. I'm so ready for this crap tastic winter to be over. The frustration this year is unbelievable.


Quite a contrast from the past two seasons.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;2112920 said:


> Looks like tuesday is gonna be the best chance for accumlating snow? News was showing rain tonight then just scattered flurries tomorrow with a high of 38.


Yeah, it just depends on where these squalls set up.



davisons4season;2112923 said:


> 3-6 for us from monday morn till wednesday afternoon...... according to accuweather


I was being conservative, some areas will definitely see higher amounts. Are you n/w of Columbus along the great Bellefontaine ridge?


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2112930 said:


> That is the truth.
> 
> Quite a contrast from the past two seasons.


Absolutely. I guess rule of averages


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2112933 said:


> Absolutely. I guess rule of averages


Yep, it catches up to us every once and awhile.


----------



## born2farm

I hate drawn out events like this. 3 days to get maybe 3in.


----------



## Young Pup

Ha Ha this depicts Ohio this winter.


----------



## Young Pup

Out to 84 hours. Just goes to show it depends on where it will set up. This looks crazy.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2112956 said:


> Ha Ha this depicts Ohio this winter.


How the heck do you read this map


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2112977 said:


> How the heck do you read this map


I was looking at the donut hole of white over part of Ohio.  The blue line all the way down near florida is the freezing line. So we should see all snow. The green that is showing up is actually snow on this map. These don't change colors from rain to snow. have to keep an eye on the freezing line in a nutshell.


----------



## Young Pup

And then 108 hours here is this.


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;2113035 said:


> And then 108 hours here is this.


Show me a 24hr starting at midnight tonight?


----------



## [email protected]

Just one for tomorrow


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];2113057 said:


> Show me a 24hr starting at midnight tonight?


Let's try this. Was outside doing a spring cleanup on my own yard. Heading back out. LOL To nice to sit inside.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a different snowfall map from 12z today till midnight tomorrow which is 7pm actually.


----------



## Mike S

Spring today.......... Lol winter tomorrow! Lol. Ffffing ohio weather. Great day to work on equipment though.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Mike S;2113321 said:


> Spring today.......... Lol winter tomorrow! Lol. Ffffing ohio weather. Great day to work on equipment though.


Been going easy on work the last two weeks due to uncertainty of the weather, decided was gonna do a driveway, patio and walk this week and now the winter wants to come back. So dumb.


----------



## Young Pup

First model run of the night. The nam only goes out to 84 hours.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is some from the gfs.


----------



## Young Pup

A couple of more.


----------



## jk4718

I'm so confused by the timing this week and how much we are getting. Guess I'll load after the rain and keep it full all week.


----------



## Young Pup

Yep, the timing has me all messed up. Was thinking of presalt in the am, but the ground temps are ok and it looks like it will go back to rain then back to snow. ugh


----------



## [email protected]

PlowTeam5;2113342 said:


> Been going easy on work the last two weeks due to uncertainty of the weather, decided was gonna do a driveway, patio and walk this week and now the winter wants to come back. So dumb.


God do you ever not ***** and whine?


----------



## Fannin76

[email protected];2113473 said:


> God do you ever not ***** and whine?


That escalated quickly


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;2113470 said:


> Yep, the timing has me all messed up. Was thinking of presalt in the am, but the ground temps are ok and it looks like it will go back to rain then back to snow. ugh


Did you see the chances going back up for next weekend? My daughter has a volleyball tournament downtown that weekend, so that means a 100% chance of plowing.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2113484 said:


> Did you see the chances going back up for next weekend? My daughter has a volleyball tournament downtown that weekend, so that means a 100% chance of plowing.


That is what I am looking at now. Hmmnn


----------



## [email protected]

Fannin76;2113476 said:


> That escalated quickly


Lol Sam is a friend of mine, just giving him crap


----------



## Fannin76

[email protected];2113501 said:


> Lol Sam is a friend of mine, just giving him crap


I was thinking oh crap how's this dude feel about me haha


----------



## born2farm

Rain here, pavements wet. Air temp 38, surface 43ish. Looks like temps may stay favorable all day?


----------



## Bossman 92

Anybody got snow?? These kinda storms suck. 3 days to get get 3" yee freaking ha


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Pavement has been damp here since about 3, but nothing minus a few sprinkles have fallen since then. 

Air temp is 35, pavement is 41 so it'll have to come down pretty good to add up.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Fannin76;2113502 said:


> I was thinking oh crap how's this dude feel about me haha


He's just mad cause my car is faster then his for 1/100th of the cost.


----------



## Young Pup

Just rain here.


----------



## Maclawnco

Maybe if we all keep focusing on the Canadian model, it'll all come true over the next three days. I think it can I think it can I think it can. Nothing better than a great snow bonner to start the new week


----------



## PrimeSnow

30 miles east of columbus. Ground is covered here, but was told 2 miles away is all rain??


----------



## Young Pup

That model is on steroids or something.


----------



## Maclawnco

If we could drop 100 ton of salt this week I'd be on cloud 9. Don't much care to push any snow


----------



## Young Pup

Starting to mix in here.


----------



## PlowTeam5

It's changed to some flakes of snow here in grove city. Roads just wet though


----------



## allseasons87

LOL at the RGEM showing 10" for us by Wednesday. You see that JP?


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;2113634 said:


> LOL at the RGEM showing 10" for us by Wednesday. You see that JP?


No. I will go look now. I was reading Josh's update from last night. Almost afraid to post it . LOL

Edit: Holy bat**** batman. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Guess the maps didn't make it. 

Winter Returns, Snow Chances Often

by Josh | Feb 8, 2016 | Daily Weather | 0 comments

Winter Returns, Snow Chances Often

Monday Morning 500 Millibar Level Map

MondayAM

The brief surge of warmth is coming to an end and now the focus turns to the broad upper level low that will be sitting over the Great Lakes region the next few days. With cold air taking control and several waves of energy rotating through the region, the threat for rounds of snowfall loom. Winter is set to return this week and extend for most of the rest of the month.

Tuesday Morning 500 Millibar Level Map

TueAM

I compare this to a summer-time pattern where several thunderstorms can develop and dump significant rainfall on areas while other areas receive little to none. This is what this pattern is going into the next three days, just winter style. Rounds of snow will fall, but where the banding sets up will dictate where snowfall will occur. Places that fall into the best bands could receive moderate accumulations of snow over the next three days. Other areas that miss out on the majority of the action may only receive an inch or so. There is no way to know exactly where the best snowfall will occur, but certain areas will receive three, four, five, or even six inches of snow because of this upper level low.

Wednesday Morning 500 Millibar Level Map

WedAM

The three maps show how the low just slowly meanders around the Great Lakes for the first half of the school and work week. This is why a tough forecast is shaping up for the region in terms of snowfall. So the question is not if it will snow or not. The question is how often and how much. It is going to be fun because some places are going to wake up by Thursday morning with several inches of snowfall in unexpected fashion because most are not expecting it. We have not seen this pattern this season, so when you combine warm lakes, a deep 500 millibar low, and very cold air aloft, the stage is set for several round of snowfall.

Canadian Snowfall Through Wednesday Morning

CMC

This is the anticipated snowfall forecast through Wednesday morning. The reason I use the Canadian is because when northern stream energy is the focal point, the Canadian often handles things better. I have made several cases to not pay attention to numbers on model guidance, but this handles well the scenario that we are about to see. Rounds and rounds of snow that accumulate at intervals over the next few days. It will not snow five or six inches at a time, but with the five or six rounds of snow that fall each day, two to three inches could accumulate each day. So if you add Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday together several inches of snowfall will fall in parts of the region.

Winter is not over, and if the signs keep trending the way I believe they are then this is just the start of a major slap back to winter.

Ohio Valley Forecasting Center on Facebook

Josh on Twitter

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

2

 
 


©2015 OhioValleyForecastingCenter






----------



## allseasons87

CMC isn't too far off from RGEM


----------



## Young Pup

Its kinda scary if those were right.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;2113646 said:


> Its kinda scary if those were right.


Yeah. I'll take it lol. Ground is warm I would think most of that would burn off before any accumulation took place. I just want my 6" push and several salt runs.


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;2113650 said:


> Yeah. I'll take it lol. Ground is warm I would think most of that would burn off before any accumulation took place. I just want my 6" push and several salt runs.


Me too. Snowing good, but not sticking to pavement yet up in my corner.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;2113650 said:


> Yeah. I'll take it lol. Ground is warm I would think most of that would burn off before any accumulation took place. I just want my 6" push and several salt runs.


Oh yeah, the warm temps definitely is an issue.


----------



## muffy189

All I want to do is be able to push everything five times this winter that's all and salting of course that would give me enough to pay my mortgage off


----------



## jk4718

The NAM quickly turned to s***.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2113665 said:


> The NAM quickly turned to s***.


LMAO on these models.


----------



## Young Pup

Then we have the gfs.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Grass is white, walks are patchy white and roads are slushy/white in spots. Still coming down. Should get a salt run out of it. That's perfect.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;2113678 said:


> Then we have the gfs.


Still keeps us out of the snow. Ugh. Guess we will see.


----------



## allseasons87

They just changed their advisory for us from 2-4 to 3-5. We shall see


----------



## born2farm

Who knows what to believe anymore.


----------



## Young Pup

Who wants to meet at a bar and discuss this over beers. Lol. Out running around and saw the update on the advisory.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2113704 said:


> Still keeps us out of the snow. Ugh. Guess we will see.


What's the Canadian and rgem look like?


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;2113738 said:


> What's the Canadian and rgem look like?


RGEM is down to 5"


----------



## born2farm

Suns a shining here.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;2113744 said:


> RGEM is down to 5"


Better than 0. Thanks


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing hard at home. Stopped in for a quick minute then back out to errands.


----------



## [email protected]

Me and my guys were out running errands and stopped to get some tie down straps from harbor freight (one of my commercial lots). Went in it was sprinkling, came out to snow covered lots and whiteout conditions. Gotta love it!


----------



## born2farm

Suns still shining here. Gonna go check our things out East after bit.


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;2113840 said:


> Suns still shining here. Gonna go check our things out East after bit.


Yea I just got back from salting one of our high end seasonals. No snow anywhere and the sun was trying to poke out IDK


----------



## procuts0103

Quiet around here... Everyone out plowing???


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;2113935 said:


> Quiet around here... Everyone out plowing???


No plowing here lol. Having a beer watching the cavs


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Bossman 92;2113938 said:


> No plowing here lol. Having a beer watching the cavs


It's headed your way. Even treated surfaces are covering over again here


----------



## born2farm

Snowed good here for a few minutes but nothing but wet pavement. Guys coming in at 3 for a salt run.


----------



## Young Pup

Salt run time. Guess the lucky area is just south of Columbus.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Headed out


----------



## AMW Landscaping

Nearly 3" in grass, less then an inch on pavement. Salt run last night. Hopes are set high for the weekend storm


----------



## CELandscapes

Scraping almost everything cuz it's gonna be a mess with refreeze


----------



## born2farm

Mostly dry pavement here with a few puddles. Salted what we could justify and were back home by 7am. Now time to tear into a salt truck that decided to puke all its coolant out this morning


----------



## usmcdroach

Hey guys that hino dump truck I have on here for sale is about to go on fire sale. $8500 cash this week I found something I need the money for right away. Truck runs drives dumps and plows. Anyone interested


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Our zero tolerance got a full round of plow and salts with a few extra saltings as they called, now to the real work, spring mailings


----------



## davisons4season

Since we haven't done any plowing or snow whatsoever, I've really knocked out some office stuff! Still a lot to finish before spring, but its looking good.


----------



## Young Pup

Full salt run here.


----------



## PlowTeam5

usmcdroach;2114195 said:


> Hey guys that hino dump truck I have on here for sale is about to go on fire sale. $8500 cash this week I found something I need the money for right away. Truck runs drives dumps and plows. Anyone interested


Details, pics?


----------



## usmcdroach

PlowTeam5;2114413 said:


> Details, pics?


You can text me and I'll send you pics or there is a post in the for sale section with some pics 
440-787-5034


----------



## procuts0103

6 inches here


----------



## Young Pup

1/4 inch here. adding some salt to my diet.


----------



## muffy189

Heading out on a Salt run they just put us under a winter weather visor eat from 10 AM this morning till seven tonight for 3 to 5 inches we shall see


----------



## muffy189

muffy189;2114696 said:


> Heading out on a Salt run they just put us under a winter weather visor eat from 10 AM this morning till seven tonight for 3 to 5 inches we shall see


advisory lol dang auto correct
of course i should probably wake up completely before posting


----------



## muffy189

JP what are your feelings on the storm that supposed to be coming in Monday


----------



## Young Pup

This is from last night's model run. I just got back in from checking on things again. Will check them out in a few. Really too soon to think about numbers. Still a few days out and we know how these numbers bounce.


----------



## jk4718

I'm loving these multiple dustings. About to start my 4th round of salting and that's after a light push last night.

It looks like we may have to do a real plowing if sun/Mon holds together. What's the timing for that anyways? I thought it was looking like the first half of the day on sunday.


----------



## Young Pup

heer is two of the noon runs.


----------



## jk4718

Wow. Big difference between the two. Let's see if josh posts the gfs this time since the Canadian is being stingy.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2114900 said:


> I'm loving these multiple dustings. About to start my 4th round of salting and that's after a light push last night.
> 
> It looks like we may have to do a real plowing if sun/Mon holds together. What's the timing for that anyways? I thought it was looking like the first half of the day on sunday.


Me too.



jk4718;2114905 said:


> Wow. Big difference between the two. Let's see if josh posts the gfs this time since the Canadian is being stingy.


I want to see the euro.


----------



## Young Pup

This was last night's euro.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;2114908 said:


> This was last night's euro.


No! That's way too much. Lol Funny thing is its reminiscent of that rogue 18z gfs last week


----------



## novawagonmaster

I plowed about 6" this morning before going to work, and it has done nothing but snow since. Has to be over a foot here at the shop, and it's still coming down pretty good. US Rt.20 is horrible in Madison. ODOT just made it's first pass with the plows a few minutes ago. Can't wait to get out of work, so I can go dig out the neighborhood.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I ordered another 100 tons of salt this morning so it's sure to not pan out this weekend/first of the week now. 

On the up side, all this salting sure is easier on equipment, and the fuel and labor bills.


----------



## Maclawnco

How much you already burn thru Jarret? I figured we've spread close to 500 and still have 250 sitting in the dome.


----------



## Dan R 4000

3" here going to plow now for only the second time this season.


----------



## rblake

got about 2 inches here in Dayton. easy plow and several saltings. turning out better than 1997. lets keep it going.


----------



## justgeorge

At least Josh is famous now; Eric Ewell posted a link to a Dayton news article that he wrote warning about "social media-ologists" and specifically referenced Josh's "snow-megedan" Facebook post....


----------



## Young Pup

My eyes are slowing closing. but I will try to post up the beginning of the storm.


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;2115248 said:


> My eyes are slowing closing. but I will try to post up the beginning of the storm.


It's only 9pm where I'm at come on man up! Lol


----------



## Young Pup

notice the heavy snow in the central part.


----------



## Young Pup

by hour 120 the storm is out. but notice the moisture to the south. Does the meet up with the first part and kick us between our eyes.


----------



## Young Pup

Snow fall total per tropical


----------



## Young Pup

One more snow map. Night fellas.


----------



## procuts0103

Over a foot here... That was fun! When is the next storm??


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Maclawnco;2114993 said:


> How much you already burn thru Jarret? I figured we've spread close to 500 and still have 250 sitting in the dome.


I did the BIG program with WGS this year, so we didn't have much going into the year. Spread about 150 so far, might have 40 left in the bin. About half of last season at this point if I remember right.

We've salted 5 times and scraped twice so far this week.


----------



## jk4718

still at 3-5" for most of us.It will be interesting to see if the nam agrees on the 00z run


----------



## jk4718

And by the time we clean up from the Monday mess here is another coming in behind it


----------



## Maclawnco

jk4718;2115482 said:


> And by the time we clean up from the Monday mess here is another coming in behind it


lets do this. love active Feb and March. Budgets been frozen for 2 months. Can't spend all this Feb and Mar money quick enough. Good for the bank. Did order a Rotary 12k lift today though. Mechanic will be so thankful.


----------



## procuts0103

Hey mac how much was your lift? I'm looking for a 2 post 12k. I have no clue where to go or who to call... Thanks!


----------



## Maclawnco

procuts0103;2115771 said:


> Hey mac how much was your lift? I'm looking for a 2 post 12k. I have no clue where to go or who to call... Thanks!


Both Napa and KOI were nearly the same price at $6600 installed. My guess is the electrician will add another $1k. We chose napa since we buy most of our parts there and like to keep the business local.


----------



## procuts0103

A friend of mine has a rotary 12k he wants to sell for 2000 it's like new and not even installed just laying there. Sounds like I Better jump on it. Thanks Mac appreciate the info!


----------



## Burkartsplow

procuts0103;2116105 said:


> A friend of mine has a rotary 12k he wants to sell for 2000 it's like new and not even installed just laying there. Sounds like I Better jump on it. Thanks Mac appreciate the info!


If you don't buy it let me know. My father in law is building a big garage/pullbarn behind his house.


----------



## novawagonmaster

procuts0103;2116105 said:


> A friend of mine has a rotary 12k he wants to sell for 2000 it's like new and not even installed just laying there. Sounds like I Better jump on it. Thanks Mac appreciate the info!


That's a good buy. Basic Rotary 9k asym lifts go for more than that.

If that deal falls through, or you ever need service on it, we deal with Jim at Advanced Hydraulics for Rotary lift sales and service.


----------



## procuts0103

If I buy it who is putting it up for me??? Lol


----------



## Young Pup

Nice salt run tonight. And its cold


----------



## procuts0103

Well that was fun! We got another 6-8 inches this morning....


----------



## Young Pup

The models are saying what storm? Geez, back to bed or going to the bar. LOL


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;2116686 said:


> The models are saying what storm? Geez, back to bed or going to the bar. LOL


Monday's storm???


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;2116701 said:


> Monday's storm???


Yes sir. Guess we wait to see what tonights run does.


----------



## jk4718

And now we are down to 1-2". We can still salt, but such a disappointment.


----------



## born2farm

Ya. We went from 5-8 to an inch spread out over 30ish hours. 

Im pretty optimistic usually, buy im going to venture to say if we dont get to push the first of the week, it may be our last shot at a push. Not saying we wont get some salt runs in, I just dont see to much in the long-term.


----------



## jk4718

born2farm;2116721 said:


> Ya. We went from 5-8 to an inch spread out over 30ish hours.
> 
> Im pretty optimistic usually, buy im going to venture to say if we dont get to push the first of the week, it may be our last shot at a push. Not saying we wont get some salt runs in, I just dont see to much in the long-term.


I have to agree. Models were clear and with the way this winter has been it wouldn't surprise me. If I can start my patio season early then I really don't care, so fingers crossed that if it warms up them it's warm enough to work.


----------



## Maclawnco

1-2" is a great way to go out. Who wants to deal with 5 or more? That sucks. 1-2" push that you rock will leave a great memory with the clients when renewal time comes.


----------



## TOBE

Been wondering about this Sun/Mon storm too. JOHNDEE.COM has had this missing Dayton since Thurs. FWIW he is usually on the $ We shall see, channel 7 is still trying to sell milk and bread. Maybe Eric and Rich own Kroger stock?


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2116718 said:


> And now we are down to 1-2". We can still salt, but such a disappointment.


Maybe the euro will be the outlier.


----------



## racer47

Maclawnco hit it on the dot. I like to make some piles, but not beat equipment to death, whatever happens ,do a better job than the hacks around you are doing ,that's how you keep clients year after year. good luck .


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Nice easy 2 inch push and then salt this morning. Why anyone would want a storm that's more than 3-4 inches at a shot is beyond me.


----------



## jk4718

John_DeereGreen;2116772 said:


> Nice easy 2 inch push and then salt this morning. Why anyone would want a storm that's more than 3-4 inches at a shot is beyond me.


I did want that much in one shot. For a while there it looked like a 3-4" spread out over a couple days. Which could have been 6 saltings and a couple light clean ups. I've have had my fill of those 6" concrete pushes from the last two years. Lol


----------



## procuts0103

Cleanup time and salt a few...


----------



## procuts0103

Just looked at the 7 day... Well this was fun. Looks like our ******** winter will have 50 degree days again in the middle of February. Pathetic


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the nam: Including the clipper that follows behind the first snow.


----------



## Young Pup

here is the gfs.


----------



## Young Pup

I Know some of you don't like Josh here lately. But I am posting it anyway. :waving:

Not much time to do a detailed update but I wanted to show this out of the Indianapolis NWS. The reason I show this is because it outlines the idea I have been stating and they agree. A good swath of snow this afternoon into the overnight will accumulate quickly between one and four inches by midday tomorrow. A little bit of off and on snow tomorrow evening before the next wave Tuesday shows another couple of inches. In totality, it has a widespread area of 3-7 inches of snow. Yes, some adjustment will occur and models will still change between now and then, but Indianapolis shows the principle idea. The whole talk of rain and warmer temperatures north of the Ohio River just seem suspect to me. They really do. It is the weather, anything can happen, and if I am incorrect I will admit to it. Sitting here, though, at this time I cannot disagree with what the National Weather Service believes.

That is about it for now, just a quick update for you that let's you know I am not standing alone in this forecast. More later. Have a good day!

Ohio Valley Forecasting Center on Facebook

Josh on Twitter


----------



## procuts0103

So what's all the negative Nancy's say now about winter? Still over or we might actually plow in March! ☃


----------



## Young Pup

LOL :waving:


----------



## jk4718

It's pretty bad that Indianapolis nws is saying 4-6" for us and Wilmington is still saying 1-2". I bet they will change their tune soon though. 18z is now higher than the 12z was....


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2117457 said:


> It's pretty bad that Indianapolis nws is saying 4-6" for us and Wilmington is still saying 1-2". I bet they will change their tune soon though. 18z is now higher than the 12z was....


Have you seen and euro maps? Can't seem to find any for some reason


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;2117465 said:


> Have you seen and euro maps? Can't seem to find any for some reason


Only place where I was ever able to find the euro snowfall was accuweather and I didn't feel like paying for it this winter. Gfs shows the same on instantweathermaps


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2117467 said:


> Only place where I was ever able to find the euro snowfall was accuweather and I didn't feel like paying for it this winter. Gfs shows the same on instantweathermaps


Cool. I think I fouled up the puter or something. LOL


----------



## Bossman 92

You guys getting any snow in central Ohio?


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;2117493 said:


> You guys getting any snow in central Ohio?


Just a couple flurries here. Definitely not what it looks like on the radar.


----------



## buckhigh

procuts0103;2117321 said:


> So what's all the negative Nancy's say now about winter? Still over or we might actually plow in March! ☃


I'm ready to drop some pre-emerg...


----------



## CELandscapes

Bossman 92;2117493 said:


> You guys getting any snow in central Ohio?


I've got close to 1.25" on pavement here


----------



## Bossman 92

CELandscapes;2117499 said:


> I've got close to 1.25" on pavement here


How much are you supposed to get?


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I blew offy drive to get the grill out, had a little over a inch, 30 minutes later the pavers are all white with a strong 1/3 inch, eat dinner and head put by 6pm


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;2117494 said:


> Just a couple flurries here. Definitely not what it looks like on the radar.


Well that changed.  Snowing good in Grandview.


----------



## CELandscapes

Bossman 92;2117503 said:


> How much are you supposed to get?


1-3 I think. Super slick can't keep quads in a straight line


----------



## justgeorge

3-4" here east side of Cincinnati, looks to be done.


----------



## Maclawnco

like I said guys. easy 2" storm that is easy to make you look good on. All our lots are either clear now or in the process. Sending my salt parade out at 3 am to finish the deal. Put a fork in winter, its done.


----------



## muffy189

What a difference in forecasts for today, the weather channel and most weather web sites has NE Ohio for 8 to 12 but the locals say 2 to 4, they must not be sure of exact track yet


----------



## Peapod1125

muffy189;2117844 said:


> What a difference in forecasts for today, the weather channel and most weather web sites has NE Ohio for 8 to 12 but the locals say 2 to 4, they must not be sure of exact track yet


I hear ya. I'm in hermitage pa. and will be watching this all day. Quick question - being there may be freezing rain with this would it be wise to pre salt or a waste of salt and customer money with this much potential accumulation? Good luck and be safe. May be a big one.


----------



## muffy189

Peapod1125;2117845 said:


> I hear ya. I'm in hermitage pa. and will be watching this all day. Quick question - being there may be freezing rain with this would it be wise to pre salt or a waste of salt and customer money with this much potential accumulation? Good luck and be safe. May be a big one.


I salted this morning


----------



## Peapod1125

muffy189;2117860 said:


> I salted this morning


I'm leaning that way as well. Thanks for the response and good luck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Another round of walks and salt this morning. That makes 7 salt/walk services and a full plowing in 7 days. Some freezing drizzle coming down now, I'm hoping there's enough residual to handle it. 

JP, thoughts on tonight? NWS says 1-2, Intellicast says 3-5. Either way it'll be wet heavy slop.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;2117882 said:


> Another round of walks and salt this morning. That makes 7 salt/walk services and a full plowing in 7 days. Some freezing drizzle coming down now, I'm hoping there's enough residual to handle it.
> 
> JP, thoughts on tonight? NWS says 1-2, Intellicast says 3-5. Either way it'll be wet heavy slop.


Was just going to post these two items from absolute vorticity.

6Z 4KM NAM... probably overdone but it shows these crazy amounts due to the changing over to snow much quicker.

HRRR simulated radar valid at 10pm this evening... Yikes, now this would throw a wrench in people's forecasts


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a snow map. Need to track it later on.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;2117919 said:


> Here is a snow map. Need to track it later on.


What's the euro look like


----------



## procuts0103

Weird track... Is it coming up from the south?


----------



## novawagonmaster

Freezing drizzle out there this morning.


----------



## davisons4season

Salted most everything this morning and now the freezing drizzle is icing stuff over so we hit stuff again as needed. Mainly concrete was refreezing..... plowed one or two this morning also. really weird how much difference 10 miles makes..


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;2117944 said:


> Weird track... Is it coming up from the south?


Yup. Pulling some good moisture out of the GOM.


----------



## Bossman 92

davisons4season;2117960 said:


> Salted most everything this morning and now the freezing drizzle is icing stuff over so we hit stuff again as needed. Mainly concrete was refreezing..... plowed one or two this morning also. really weird how much difference 10 miles makes..


It's been like that the last week here. Just a few miles north to south and east to west makes all the difference


----------



## Burkartsplow

Ended up salting everything this morning in downtown Cleveland and west. Had about 1/2 an inch. Woke up at 330 with nothing then again at 415 and headed out. I have around 80 tons of salt left don't mind salt runs!


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;2117935 said:


> What's the euro look like


Will be out in a bit. Need to take a nap. Just got my furnace repaired. Was out since yesterday at 6pm. This warm air is making me sleepy.


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;2117935 said:


> What's the euro look like





Young Pup;2118044 said:


> Will be out in a bit. Need to take a nap. Just got my furnace repaired. Was out since yesterday at 6pm. This warm air is making me sleepy.


Euro News: EURO police must have put the word out on the web of displaying there maps without permission, 3 days ago they were everywhere(including here lol) , now there no-where to be found.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;2118157 said:


> Euro News: EURO police must have put the word out on the web of displaying there maps without permission, 3 days ago they were everywhere(including here lol) , now there no-where to be found.


So Jp what are your thoughts for this storm? We just had another load of salt show up so hopefully we can throw some salt


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;2118162 said:


> So Jp what are your thoughts for this storm? We just had another load of salt show up so hopefully we can throw some salt


Duck and Cover baby.


----------



## Young Pup

Definitely see a salt run. It just depends on the track of this low.  Nice surprise to this. :

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
231 PM EST MON FEB 15 2016

OHZ055-064-065-073-074-082-160345-
/O.NEW.KILN.WW.Y.0008.160216T0000Z-160216T1500Z/
FRANKLIN-PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-ROSS-HOCKING-PIKE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...COLUMBUS...CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER...
PICKERINGTON...CHILLICOTHE...LOGAN...PIKETON
231 PM EST MON FEB 15 2016

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO
10 AM EST TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS
EVENING TO 10 AM EST TUESDAY.

* TIMING...PRECIPITATION WILL OVERSPREAD THE REGION THIS EVENING.
THOUGH A MIX OF RAIN AND SNOW IS EXPECTED AT FIRST...A CHANGE TO
ALL SNOW IS EXPECTED AFTER MIDNIGHT. SNOW IS EXPECTED TO END
DURING THE EARLY TO MID MORNING HOURS TOMORROW.

* ACCUMULATIONS...TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 3 TO 4 INCHES ARE
EXPECTED.

* IMPACTS...TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES ARE EXPECTED DUE TO REDUCED
VISIBILITIES AND SNOW ACCUMULATIONS. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BE
HEAVY AND WET.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

REMEMBER...A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT PERIODS
OF SNOW WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SNOW COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION
WHILE DRIVING. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR FAVORITE
SOURCE OF INFORMATION FOR THE LATEST UPDATES. ADDITIONAL DETAILS
CAN ALSO BE FOUND AT WWW.WEATHER.GOV/ILN AS WELL AS ON OUR
FACEBOOK AND TWITTER PAGES.

&&

$$


----------



## muffy189

ued by The National Weather Service
Pittsburgh, PA

3:29pm EST, Mon Feb 15

... WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 1 PM EST TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN PITTSBURGH HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR SNOW... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 1 PM EST TUESDAY. THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

* SNOW ACCUMULATION... 4 TO 8 INCHES.

* SNOW BEGINNING... THIS EVENING. RAIN MAY MIX WITH SNOW AT THE ONSET.

* PERIOD OF MOST INTENSE SNOW/ICE... MIDNIGHT THROUGH SUNRISE TUESDAY.

* SNOW ENDING... PRECIPITATION WILL DIMINISH TUESDAY MORNING.

* IMPACTS... HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED DUE TO SNOW ACCUMULATION.

* PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW... SLEET... AND ICE ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## WALKERS

Pushed 3 to 5


----------



## alsam116

bumpin it up because I haven't seen this thread half way down page before...I guess you guys are all out makin $$$


----------



## justgeorge

alsam116;2118989 said:


> bumpin it up because I haven't seen this thread half way down page before...I guess you guys are all out makin $$$


not me, I just took the truck with plow and salt spreader in to the car wash and wash them up and put them away for the winter. I'm betting on here in Cincinnati, we are done bring on spring!


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I washed my truck last night and pulled the spreader off another hoping to get salting in but didn't work.


----------



## procuts0103

Pushed about 6 or so inches of the wet stuff this morning...


----------



## justgeorge

Hey guys a little PSA here - I was just on a long driving trip and when I got back I had developed a blood clot in my leg. Sitting for long periods of time, like we do when plowing, contributes to the problem. So, wear compression socks (available at Kroger or any pharmacy among other places) and get out of your truck and walk around every couple of hours. I'll be fine but I'm on blood thinners for 3-9 months.

Google blood clots or DVT for more info.


----------



## WALKERS

justgeorge;2118999 said:


> not me, I just took the truck with plow and salt spreader in to the car wash and wash them up and put them away for the winter. I'm betting on here in Cincinnati, we are done bring on spring!


Lol so did I


----------



## Dan R 4000

WOW needed that this last storm we got 10" here it was like pushing cement very heavy but got r done


----------



## procuts0103

So when is the next storm??


----------



## muffy189

JP what's your thoughts on next week


----------



## jk4718

The GFS showed a snow days ago for the 25th, then it's been gone for the last couple days....guess what's back.


----------



## procuts0103

50 on Friday.... Pattern reload?


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;2119575 said:


> JP what's your thoughts on next week


Sorry been busy all day. As you seen jk's map. Count on it. I am leaving Friday until Next Thursday evening. Vacation time.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;2119774 said:


> Sorry been busy all day. As you seen jk's map. Count on it. I am leaving Friday until Next Thursday evening. Vacation time.


Well I better get my pump fixed by then lol

Folks JP said it look out it definitely happening lol


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;2119799 said:


> Well I better get my pump fixed by then lol
> 
> Folks JP said it look out it definitely happening lol


Chop Chop. Get on it then. LOL


----------



## kc2006

The fact that some people post a single gfs map showing insane snow amounts a week out makes them a hack. I laughed my a$$ off when an accuweather guy showed the gfs map that has us in 20" of snow next week and straight up said "if you listen to someone that shows you this map a week out and says trust it, unfollow him because he's an idiot". Lmfao, ensembles are your friend, and the ensemble has us in 3-5".


----------



## kc2006

I will say though, Josh finally got it right after his 6th or 7th time of saying we'd have 18" of snow over a week. That's like a .167 batting average, he'd be a better pitcher though throwing all them strike outs lololololol.


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;2119966 said:


> The fact that some people post a single gfs map showing insane snow amounts a week out makes them a hack. I laughed my a$$ off when an accuweather guy showed the gfs map that has us in 20" of snow next week and straight up said "if you listen to someone that shows you this map a week out and says trust it, unfollow him because he's an idiot". Lmfao, ensembles are your friend, and the ensemble has us in 3-5".


JP is just saying count on it because he's going out of town... And maps are just an estimate of what could happen. Besides they posted the ones for Monday/Tuesday storm a week ago and the maps had us in for 6-8 and we got 11/12" so it's basically a crapshoot lol


----------



## kc2006

I wasn't saying jp. I was talkin about crackpot josh.

I would think if josh were a true professional (probably isn't, probably just some dude that bought a membership to a weather website and made a Facebook page) he'd be smart enough to put the ensemble up which takes what 52 maps and averages them instead of taking the granddaddy map and freaking people out. If he hated snow he could take the total opposite map that has us bone dry. All I'm getting at is, why would you throw the 2% chance map out when you can say hey here's what 52 maps averaged and came up with. Not a mathemetition but I'm gunna assume the odds are better of that one happening.


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;2119997 said:


> I wasn't saying jp. I was talkin about crackpot josh.
> 
> I would think if josh were a true professional (probably isn't, probably just some dude that bought a membership to a weather website and made a Facebook page) he'd be smart enough to put the ensemble up which takes what 52 maps and averages them instead of taking the granddaddy map and freaking people out. If he hated snow he could take the total opposite map that has us bone dry. All I'm getting at is, why would you throw the 2% chance map out when you can say hey here's what 52 maps averaged and came up with. Not a mathemetition but I'm gunna assume the odds are better of that one happening.


 I agree with you completely


----------



## kc2006

On the topic of snow, that was a tough week. After the first storm the loader sprung a leak in the radiator, got it fixed. Second storm the fuel gelled up right at the end, changed filters and added more additive, my brother sheered the trip pins on the one plow, got it done Monday. Thankfully, everything went perfect on the big storm. Even got complimented by brickman that we were keeping up on our one big place better than most in the area. Made me all warm and fuzzy inside. Stopped snowing about 9, we had an 11 acre site finished by 10:45, that's hot.


----------



## Casper1

procuts0103;2119002 said:


> Pushed about 6 or so inches of the wet stuff this morning...


Seemed like Conneaut got more than Ashtabula and Jefferson. The large lot I hit on Tuesday morning in Conneaut needed plowed again right after lunch. I was in Jefferson at 3 am and there was about an inch. In Conneaut at 3:45am and they had every bit of 4+. Didn't look like much coming down but it accumulated pretty quick and was heavy. I was back in Jefferson at 5pm and they got about 5" total. I'd guess Conneaut totaled 11+". Gassed up at Sheetz at 20/11 7-8"? Didn't get home til 6:30pm.

Salted yesterday morning. Looks like we'll get a break for a few days unless it doesn't melt down and we haul some on Sunday.


----------



## procuts0103

Casper1;2120026 said:


> Seemed like Conneaut got more than Ashtabula and Jefferson. The large lot I hit on Tuesday morning in Conneaut needed plowed again right after lunch. I was in Jefferson at 3 am and there was about an inch. In Conneaut at 3:45am and they had every bit of 4+. Didn't look like much coming down but it accumulated pretty quick and was heavy. I was back in Jefferson at 5pm and they got about 5" total. I'd guess Conneaut totaled 11+". Gassed up at Sheetz at 20/11 7-8"? Didn't get home til 6:30pm.
> 
> Salted yesterday morning. Looks like we'll get a break for a few days unless it doesn't melt down and we haul some on Sunday.


We will be moving snow tonight...


----------



## Casper1

procuts0103;2120096 said:


> We will be moving snow tonight...


ETA: I was wrong. I thought you had the Circle K's around here.


----------



## procuts0103

Casper1;2120130 said:


> ETA: I was wrong. I thought you had the Circle K's around here.


No that's MC Lawncare.. We plow Sheetz is the only gas station we do.


----------



## Casper1

procuts0103;2120137 said:


> No that's MC Lawncare.. We plow Sheetz is the only gas station we do.


Yeah, I remember seeing that on the truck over in Madison.


----------



## Maclawnco

planning ahead for next winter, I went ahead and got a new ride for one of our sidewalk crews. Supposedly it takes 8 weeks for security to clear and then shipping from CA. Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## procuts0103

You better get that shipped overnight! Winter is still here!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I think I remember someone in this thread saying they have a John Deere X700 series garden tractor with a cab and broom for sidewalks. 

If so, how long have you run it, and how do you like it? We just added an account last week that has way too much walks to do with anything other than a machine. 

The Ventrac's work great, but the 700 series Deere is about 12k cheaper than a Ventrac is. I have no summer use for a Ventrac here so I'm having a hard time justifying the extra expense. And even if I did need one in summer I've got 2 that I can get about any time from Athens. I'd love to just use the Toolcat, but it's walk route is done after all it's plowing is done, and this account can't wait.


----------



## procuts0103

Looks like a 3 day period of warmth and then back to normal with some snow chances... Looks like winter is trying to hold on for a little while longer!


----------



## Maclawnco

That was us with the x700 tractor. It's a good machine. Has 70 or so hours, been used exclusively for snow. No major issues to report. Has efi kawi engine that has been reliable. We did have the wiper fuse blow once which caused poor visibility which caused an employee to t bone a fire hydrant and bend the main shaft that bristles rotate on. That caused the emploeye to eventually loose his job when his memory of said event failed. Mechanic straightened the shaft, reinforced it, and replaced every other bristle and it's better than new. 

Only complaint is that it makes the driver really lazy. There are areas where it won't fit well, near doors for example. Instead of jumping out and shoveling them or finishing their part of the job quickly and helping the rest of the crew with the details, the driver usually dicks around until the job is over so they don't have to be cold. I'd prefer it to be more nimble. For both those reasosn, I'm looking at z sprays snow unit for next winter. Get with me Jarret if you'd like to talk about buying my unit. I'd let it go for a fair price of you were interested.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What specific model is it Mac? The one I'm looking at is 4WD 4WS. X739. 60 inch broom or the 52?. I'm interested if it's the same setup I'm already looking at.


----------



## jk4718




----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;2120573 said:


>


I can usually read the snow maps but I have no idea how to read that. Looks like 3" coming in by 6 "am Wednesday morning? Then what?


----------



## Maclawnco

John_DeereGreen;2120476 said:


> What specific model is it Mac? The one I'm looking at is 4WD 4WS. X739. 60 inch broom or the 52?. I'm interested if it's the same setup I'm already looking at.


x728 w 60" broom and a blade here somewhere


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;2120654 said:


> I can usually read the snow maps but I have no idea how to read that. Looks like 3" coming in by 6 "am Wednesday morning? Then what?


It's a compaction map so it shows how much is on the ground while accounting for compaction. These came in handy last year and I should have been posting them sooner. It's a nice composite of the gfs and nam so it's more helpful when an event is within 84 hours than posting just a single model and single run. The snow for next week is now gone from the noon run except for some light stuff you the northern guys, but it shows quite a few chances. Either way winter needs to bring us something or move on because this up and down is rough.


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;2120697 said:


> It's a compaction map so it shows how much is on the ground while accounting for compaction. These came in handy last year and I should have been posting them sooner. It's a nice composite of the gfs and nam so it's more helpful when an event is within 84 hours than posting just a single model and single run. The snow for next week is now gone from the noon run except for some light stuff you the northern guys, but it shows quite a few chances. Either way winter needs to bring us something or move on because this up and down is rough.


Thanks! You got that right either move on and warm up or stick around and let's make some money. This bs of back and forth with little work sucks. Normally by now I want winter gone but right now I would like a few more events


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Maclawnco;2120659 said:


> x728 w 60" broom and a blade here somewhere


PM me what you're thinking and we can go from there. Does it have a heater?


----------



## procuts0103

Well the locals are calling for near 40 degrees mid week so my guess is we will miss out on the storm... Figures! I think I might have to agree with Mac. Winter looks to be throwing in the towel early. That b!tch El Niño I'd like to slap her! lol


----------



## procuts0103

So what's everyone doing... Getting ready for the big storm coming this week!


----------



## muffy189

Hopefully we get it


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;2121422 said:


> So what's everyone doing... Getting ready for the big storm coming this week!


Everone jumped the plowsite ship and is on Ohio's Finest Land & Snow Warriors Facebook page. Much easier than plowsite lol


----------



## procuts0103

allseasons87;2121484 said:


> Everone jumped the plowsite ship and is on Ohio's Finest Land & Snow Warriors Facebook page. Much easier than plowsite lol


Link please


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;2121486 said:


> Link please


I Don't know how to link, but search:
Ohio's Finest Land & Snow Warriors

And it should come up


----------



## procuts0103

Tried... No luck


----------



## Casper1

I hope we get a blast this week. I'll be in Hope, Arkansas the first week of March. Lake City, FL the next. Morristown, NJ the third and Columbia, SC the last. I don't think they'll have much of a chance for snow, except for NJ, maybe.


----------



## procuts0103

Yeah I hope it snows till April... I hate spring!


----------



## procuts0103

So is everyone done with plow site? I can't find the Facebook page. I really liked all the info on here, guess I need to find somewhere else to go?


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;2121982 said:


> So is everyone done with plow site? I can't find the Facebook page. I really liked all the info on here, guess I need to find somewhere else to go?


A lot of guys that were on here post mostly on the FB page. Friend request me, John Balcerek, and I'll add you. It seems to be easier on there.


----------



## procuts0103

Haha I don't have Facebook. I'll sign up...


----------



## Burkartsplow

I like this weather section better since it seems to stay on track and not as many guys throwing out crazy maps 2 weeks early.


----------



## muffy189

ive been a member here for 5 years and I personally enjoy this page


----------



## WALKERS

Well when Plowsite gets a "Like" button. I will stay here. 
Btw I jump back and forth to both.


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;2121983 said:


> A lot of guys that were on here post mostly on the FB page. Friend request me, John Balcerek, and I'll add you. It seems to be easier on there.


Just sent a friend request to you and the group


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;2121422 said:


> So what's everyone doing... Getting ready for the big storm coming this week!


I am in the middle of the ocean on the way back from Jamaica. Suppose to have international calling set up on the phone, but it is not. Bought some wifi time from the ship. Hopefully it holds off until Thursday. Be back at 5pm. Hopefully.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;2122723 said:


> I am in the middle of the ocean on the way back from Jamaica. Suppose to have international calling set up on the phone, but it is not. Bought some wifi time from the ship. Hopefully it holds off until Thursday. Be back at 5pm. Hopefully.


Looks to be starting for us Thursday morning into the afternoon.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;2122781 said:


> Looks to be starting for us Thursday morning into the afternoon.


Thank you sir. Trying to get onfb to check things out. E mails are starting to trickle through.


----------



## muffy189

This site sure got deserted quick lol


----------



## procuts0103

Can't believe everyone dumped plowsite. I don't have Facebook nor do I want it. But I guess I might have too....


----------



## CELandscapes

procuts0103;2123375 said:


> Can't believe everyone dumped plowsite. I don't have Facebook nor do I want it. But I guess I might have too....


I don't have it either. I'm fine with this site. That was a terrible "big" storm.


----------



## rblake

what a storm. I am glad I watched it for an entire week. so glad I didn't order any more salt based on everyones predictions.


----------



## muffy189

CELandscapes;2123416 said:


> I don't have it either. I'm fine with this site. That was a terrible "big" storm.


I have FB but I like this site. Did you get anything


----------



## CELandscapes

muffy189;2123464 said:


> I have FB but I like this site. Did you get anything


We got like an inch in the grass it's all melted off already. Ready for spring that's for sure. I have a feeling March is going to be hell though.


----------



## muffy189

CELandscapes;2123469 said:


> We got like an inch in the grass it's all melted off already. Ready for spring that's for sure. I have a feeling March is going to be hell though.


Hell as in? A lot of snow?


----------



## CELandscapes

muffy189;2123498 said:


> Hell as in? A lot of snow?


I think it'll go warm and wet. we will get one of those surprise overnight snows. I have mixed feelings about it to


----------



## Casper1

Coming down pretty good in Central Ashtabula Co.at the moment. Had to go into the office for 15-20 mins and there was nothing. When I came out, there was a dusting of accumulation.


----------



## procuts0103

Casper1;2123513 said:


> Coming down pretty good in Central Ashtabula Co.at the moment. Had to go into the office for 15-20 mins and there was nothing. When I came out, there was a dusting of accumulation.


Where you located?


----------



## Casper1

procuts0103;2123536 said:


> Where you located?


Jefferson, actually a suburb of Jefferson.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Well this storm was a bust. Spread some salt just to keep things from freezing. And we've got a bunch to get out of the way for mulch.


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;2123375 said:


> Can't believe everyone dumped plowsite. I don't have Facebook nor do I want it. But I guess I might have too....


Hey I am still around. I just got back from Vacation earlier. I won't leave here. I like FB page because it is easier to get on that get real time updates when we are out working. I like that. To get on here and post is a pita while we are out working. Both places are great information pages. 
IMO


----------



## muffy189

Got a full salt run in this morning


----------



## procuts0103

Hey pup, as long as your still here I'll just stick with PS. I enjoy your info and maps all winter long and thank you for your winter wisdom!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Got an inch of "flurries" here.


----------



## CELandscapes

Got a dusting so far. Time for a salt run


----------



## Young Pup

2 maps 24 hours apart for next week.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

CELandscapes;2123792 said:


> Got a dusting so far. Time for a salt run


Even my Zero tolerances would of complained if I salted this morning


----------



## CELandscapes

GreenAcresIrr.;2123976 said:


> Even my Zero tolerances would of complained if I salted this morning


All I ended doing was a couple places in lewisburg


----------



## Bossman 92

Basically a full salt run here this morning. And I like both places here and FB. Jp you think we actually see snow next week?


----------



## Young Pup

I look at 2 places for possible temps. Weds and Thursday temps on the two are: 32/28 on Wednesday 32/19 on Thursday 39/19 on Friday. Model 2 33/21 on Weds. 24/14 on Thursday. 31/11 on Friday that is for cmh

Right now it looks cold enough, but the temps before hand average about 50 for highs and about 37 for lows. Ground temps will be crucial. But I am sure the maps are going to change so all the could be pointless.


----------



## rblake

Didn't get a thing in Dayton. Maybe next week.


----------



## procuts0103

Winter looks to be over but still might produce some small events...


----------



## alfman

This winter has been one disappointing forecast after another. But the fat lady has not sung yet. Some of our most profitable events have been March events when everyones guards have been down. Thumbs Up


----------



## muffy189

JP how's things looking for this week


----------



## Young Pup

Last nights run suck. smile emoticon Today's noon runs are starting to run now.


----------



## procuts0103

At least salt prices should be cheaper next season... Hell no one used any this year


----------



## Young Pup

Today's nam gives little hope of anything big.


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;2124512 said:


> At least salt prices should be cheaper next season... Hell no one used any this year


the bad thing is they won't mine any salt this year because of the stock piles. Then next winter, we will get hit hard and run low and salt.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

As of now, I think I'm going to start pulling everything back to the shop starting next week. No since leaving everything sitting out when it's going to be in the upper 40s to mid 60's.

Picking up the mulch blower Tuesday if the weather cooperates. I'd be perfectly content for it to be spreading mulch come Tuesday next week.


----------



## muffy189

We are for sure to get a blizzard now I jumped out of my truck last night and tore my hernia I had repaired 12 or so years ago


----------



## Young Pup

Some may see a salt run?????


----------



## procuts0103

John_DeereGreen;2124546 said:


> As of now, I think I'm going to start pulling everything back to the shop starting next week. No since leaving everything sitting out when it's going to be in the upper 40s to mid 60's.
> 
> Picking up the mulch blower Tuesday if the weather cooperates. I'd be perfectly content for it to be spreading mulch come Tuesday next week.


Isn't to early to lay down mulch? With the April rains won't it just wash it away or dull the color?


----------



## procuts0103

Accuweather has us at 8 to 12 inches tomorrow night into Wednesday morning. HAHAHAHA wtf are they thinking I mean come on really? Jeez


----------



## Bossman 92

John_DeereGreen;2124546 said:


> As of now, I think I'm going to start pulling everything back to the shop starting next week. No since leaving everything sitting out when it's going to be in the upper 40s to mid 60's.
> 
> Picking up the mulch blower Tuesday if the weather cooperates. I'd be perfectly content for it to be spreading mulch come Tuesday next week.


I was up your way today for a wrestling tournament and found a parking lot you have to see to believe. I have never seen so much salt on one lot before ever. Message me and I will tell you where...just in case it's one of your guys :laughing: You could clean it up with a shovel and no broom :laughing:


----------



## Casper1

procuts0103;2124708 said:


> Accuweather has us at 8 to 12 inches tomorrow night into Wednesday morning. HAHAHAHA wtf are they thinking I mean come on really? Jeez


I'm heading to Hope, AR Tuesday for my "full time" gig. We will probably get something.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;2124631 said:


> Isn't to early to lay down mulch? With the April rains won't it just wash it away or dull the color?


We start mulching about the beginning of April, goal is to try to be done by Memorial Day. Never had any issues or complaints. If we waited till late April I think people would start to complain about not getting mulch until late June.



Bossman 92;2124715 said:


> I was up your way today for a wrestling tournament and found a parking lot you have to see to believe. I have never seen so much salt on one lot before ever. Message me and I will tell you where...just in case it's one of your guys :laughing: You could clean it up with a shovel and no broom :laughing:


Haha, there's some pretty bad ones around here. Shoot me a text. 7405909472.


----------



## Young Pup

Two maps from the nam. Interesting developments


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;2124820 said:


> Two maps from the nam. Interesting developments


Where's the popcorn? This one might get somewhat interesting. The way it splits is intriguing. I don't think I've seen that before.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, the gfs saying snow on Friday now.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;2124864 said:


> Well, the gfs saying snow on Friday now.


They are the only ones at this point saying that


----------



## Young Pup

Through 7pm Tues


----------



## Young Pup

Up until 7am Friday.


----------



## CELandscapes

Young Pup;2125123 said:


> Up until 7am Friday.


Perfect pretty much nothing


----------



## procuts0103

Hate to say it but the fat lady is about to sing...


----------



## muffy189

JP how's things looking


----------



## muffy189

procuts0103;2125326 said:


> Hate to say it but the fat lady is about to sing...


I hate to say it but you may be right


----------



## procuts0103

Well that was a let down... Everything here is dry can't even get a salt run. How can you screw up a forecast so bad! This winter has been a total joke! Throw in the towel it's done...

Near 70s now they are saying next week. Just what I wanna do in March, cut grass. Pathetic


----------



## Young Pup

Latest nam and last possible snow?????


----------



## procuts0103

After this week I believe we are done


----------



## Young Pup

I agree. It is looking that way.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Perfect. I've pretty much given up on winter anyway. Mulch blower is here. Interesting drive yesterday, but now we're ready to blow some mulch.

If there's anyone interested in doing some subcontract work on larger or difficult/hilly/intricate properties, call me. 740.590.9472


----------



## muffy189

I think the fat lady has sung


----------



## Burkartsplow

Salted a few places this morning south of downtown Cleveland. Maybe get another salt run in tomorrow and then one last salting this weekend. After that we may get one more chance for plowable Storm I think late March.


----------



## procuts0103

Near 70 next week with rain. I don't know... Could swing the other way late March for a few days and get a heavy wet lake effect storm but who knows.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

We salted our zero tolerances, next week will be pulling skids and plows from sites, servicing everything and then to summer storage until thanksgiving. Hopefully we get something else for a salt run this month but with the temps doubtful


----------



## procuts0103

Full salt run here, about an inch of snow. Fat lady is getting warmed up now I think....


----------



## Young Pup

All the snow we got is gone. 2 inches and salt run only.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;2127166 said:


> All the snow we got is gone. 2 inches and salt run only.


same here we had probably 3" on cars and decks and 2 on the ground and I got a full salt run in


----------



## Young Pup

Locals are calling for about an inch of snow down our way overnight into tomorrow. I am not so sure about that though. Although it did not get very warm here today so maybe another salt run? Going to keep an eye on radar and stuff tonight.


----------



## rblake

nothing again in Dayton. every thing is coming off on Monday. thanks for the maps this season young pup. maybe next season it will snow.


----------



## Young Pup

rblake;2127203 said:


> nothing again in Dayton. every thing is coming off on Monday. thanks for the maps this season young pup. maybe next season it will snow.


Your welcome. Sent my spring letters out on Wednesday and already have 3 calls for spring clean ups. So I too am trying to switch gears.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

We sent out spring start up post cards, have had a few calls in slowly but i know after this weekend that will change


----------



## muffy189

Well guys what do you think are we calling it over for the year


----------



## Burkartsplow

Had a salt run this morning. Just a lite dusting to before sunrise. I still think we will get a storm between the 20th and end of the month! But like the last two years the snow would just shut off here in northern Ohio. I did get a lot of things done around the house due to it being so rainy during that time period.


----------



## Young Pup

Nothing major showing up on the models until the end of it which looks to bring snow back to the area. But for right now, I think we are pretty much done since that model is out in fantasy land. But I will keep a close eye on it though.


----------



## Young Pup

Anybody here make their pickup bed into a dump bed wit the kit they sell? Just wondering how well they work. No extra weight with a dump bed so fuel mileage still should be the same.


----------



## muffy189

I'd like to do that JP


----------



## Young Pup

I am going to look into pricing on Monday. It won't haul heavy stuff, leaves and debris. Not going to haul any big logs like on this.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

John_DeereGreen;2126008 said:


> Perfect. I've pretty much given up on winter anyway. Mulch blower is here. Interesting drive yesterday, but now we're ready to blow some mulch.
> 
> If there's anyone interested in doing some subcontract work on larger or difficult/hilly/intricate properties, call me. 740.590.9472


Pictures please I'm looking into one


----------



## procuts0103

March 7 and 65 degrees out... Gotta love northeast Ohio.


----------



## On a Call

Yeah buddy...but just wait till we catch that one storm when you are out fishing .

Still early..but, then hey enjoy the sun and warm I am !!


----------



## On a Call

Young Pup;2127587 said:


> I am going to look into pricing on Monday. It won't haul heavy stuff, leaves and debris. Not going to haul any big logs like on this.


To me it looks like they are lifting off a log that fell onto the truck ??

Just a guess.

Who in the world would load one that way  ??


----------



## Casper1

procuts0103;2128146 said:


> March 7 and 65 degrees out... Gotta love northeast Ohio.


I literally have my windows cracked open so my outdoor woodstove won't over heat. I may let it burn out for a few days. I never fired it up until mid December. This would be the shortest season using wood heat since I installed it in 2004.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

MahonLawnCare;2127670 said:


> Pictures please I'm looking into one


What are you looking for pictures of? There's not much else other than what one can see online or in YouTube videos. Or if you want to come over this way when we start using it you're welcome to watch and run it.

My offer from a couple months back still stands also, if you're interested.


----------



## Bossman 92

On a Call;2128156 said:


> To me it looks like they are lifting off a log that fell onto the truck ??
> 
> Just a guess.
> 
> Who in the world would load one that way  ??


Pretty sure that's his old truck that was totaled when that tree fell on it in a storm :laughing:


----------



## muffy189

This is only the second year in 28 years of plowing I've ever done any sub work and pretty sure it will be the last, $4000 owed to me and the guy won't return my calls or texts


----------



## On a Call

muffy189;2128506 said:


> This is only the second year in 28 years of plowing I've ever done any sub work and pretty sure it will be the last, $4000 owed to me and the guy won't return my calls or texts


Take a woman with 4 kids in tow and go knock on his door.

Have bubba and his brother sitting standing there too.. 

I always pay my subs within two weeks...often sooner.


----------



## muffy189

On a Call;2128507 said:


> Take a woman with 4 kids in tow and go knock on his door.
> 
> Have bubba and his brother sitting standing there too..
> 
> I always pay my subs within two weeks...often sooner.


The sad thing is everyone here used to ***** about him but since he was my friend I defended him and still worked for him


----------



## Young Pup

On a Call;2128156 said:


> To me it looks like they are lifting off a log that fell onto the truck ??
> 
> Just a guess.
> 
> Who in the world would load one that way  ??





Bossman 92;2128500 said:


> Pretty sure that's his old truck that was totaled when that tree fell on it in a storm :laughing:


Yeah it was my truck. A tree fell on it Oct of 2013 and totaled it. LOL Been sick sorry for the delay in getting back. Pumping that medicine in me to get better.


----------



## born2farm

muffy189;2128549 said:


> The sad thing is everyone here used to ***** about him but since he was my friend I defended him and still worked for him


Does his company name start with a C?


----------



## muffy189

born2farm;2128648 said:


> Does his company name start with a C?


Why yes and ends with a r


----------



## underESTIMATED

muffy189;2128680 said:


> Why yes and ends with a r


Start leining those properties. Someone will pay and he'll most likely lose those accounts.


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;2128648 said:


> Does his company name start with a C?


Heeesssssss baaaaccckkkkkk!! Lol. What a tool. I worked for him once upon a time too :laughing: took forever to get paid and that was only for a few bucks. Sorry to hear he got you too.


----------



## procuts0103

Ok I'll bite.... Clapper?


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;2128977 said:


> Ok I'll bite.... Clapper?


Remember what happens when you say beetle juice 3x Thumbs Up


----------



## procuts0103

Haha yeah... On another note, SNOW next weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;2129171 said:


> Haha yeah... On another note, SNOW next weekend!!!!!!!


I hope not. We already pulled the machines and pushers off lots


----------



## muffy189

procuts0103;2129171 said:


> Haha yeah... On another note, SNOW next weekend!!!!!!!


I could handle some more snow


----------



## Dan R 4000

muffy189;2128680 said:


> Why yes and ends with a r


Yep muffy, Clapper wants to be another Brickman Group he had a bragging section in the snow magazine either this month or last month. Hear is food for thought he still owes me $500.00 from 7 years ago for salt he got off of me.


----------



## kc2006

Get in line with people he owes money to. It's a longer line than the DMV. He probably doesn't have the money cus brickman cut his pay when they had to send 15 trucks to plow all his stuff on that 12" storm we got. 

On a weather note, I see josh smoked some weed the past few days and predicts 6-8" of snow two weeks out. He's a click bate weatherman, nothing more. The local weather people were even dogging him on their blogs, you know, real weather people with degrees and stuff. And I don't mean the degree McDonald's gives when you go thru burger academy BAHAHAHA


----------



## kc2006

Once you get the clap, you never go back


----------



## MahonLawnCare

John_DeereGreen;2128306 said:


> What are you looking for pictures of? There's not much else other than what one can see online or in YouTube videos. Or if you want to come over this way when we start using it you're welcome to watch and run it.
> 
> My offer from a couple months back still stands also, if you're interested.


Text me I lost your number when I gotta new cell. I don't need to sub you I just want to know where you got it and all that I can't find one without busted air locks for less than 20


----------



## Bossman 92

kc2006;2129440 said:


> Get in line with people he owes money to. It's a longer line than the DMV. He probably doesn't have the money cus brickman cut his pay when they had to send 15 trucks to plow all his stuff on that 12" storm we got.
> 
> On a weather note, I see josh smoked some weed the past few days and predicts 6-8" of snow two weeks out. He's a click bate weatherman, nothing more. The local weather people were even dogging him on their blogs, you know, real weather people with degrees and stuff. And I don't mean the degree McDonald's gives when you go thru burger academy BAHAHAHA


Brickman had to send trucks to bail him out?? :laughing:


----------



## Burkartsplow

Going to be down in new philly next weekend for a few days visiting the in laws with the baby. Going to hit up central catholic fish fry Friday night and I think softees icecream is open for the season so a coney dog and milkshake. That is unless we get the 6-8 josh is calling for! Best part is getting to sit and relax while the grandparents take over for a few days!


----------



## Bossman 92

Burkartsplow;2129524 said:


> Going to be down in new philly next weekend for a few days visiting the in laws with the baby. Going to hit up central catholic fish fry Friday night and I think softees icecream is open for the season so a coney dog and milkshake. That is unless we get the 6-8 josh is calling for! Best part is getting to sit and relax while the grandparents take over for a few days!


Central's fish fry is well worth it. You ever hit up the dennison yard while you are in the area?


----------



## Burkartsplow

Bossman 92;2129536 said:


> Central's fish fry is well worth it. You ever hit up the dennison yard while you are in the area?


Yes we have been to the Denison yard as well. My wife's Grandpa Dotto picture is on the wall in their when he played high school football.


----------



## Bossman 92

Burkartsplow;2129540 said:


> Yes we have been to the Denison yard as well. My wife's Grandpa Dotto picture is on the wall in their when he played high school football.


Your wife isn't Lisa by chance?


----------



## Burkartsplow

Bossman 92;2129553 said:


> Your wife isn't Lisa by chance?


Yes that is her!


----------



## Bossman 92

My wife graduated with a Lisa Dotto.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Bossman 92;2129608 said:


> My wife graduated with a Lisa Dotto.


That is her, what is your wife's maiden name, but those classes were so small I am guessing a first name is all I need to tell her.


----------



## Bossman 92

Burkartsplow;2129634 said:


> That is her, what is your wife's maiden name, but those classes were so small I am guessing a first name is all I need to tell her.


My bad.. I guess my sister in law graduated with her. My wife's maiden name was Kelly Arnold. I guess my father in law knows John and Ed Dotto.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Bossman 92;2129648 said:


> My bad.. I guess my sister in law graduated with her. My wife's maiden name was Kelly Arnold. I guess my father in law knows John and Ed Dotto.


John and Darlene are up here for the day and we are hoping we can make it down this weekend. My daughter gave me the flu this morning and Lisa came home from a baby shower with it now. The only one feeling good now is the little one and if we don't get better she will run us into the ground!,


----------



## Bossman 92

Burkartsplow;2129652 said:


> John and Darlene are up here for the day and we are hoping we can make it down this weekend. My daughter gave me the flu this morning and Lisa came home from a baby shower with it now. The only one feeling good now is the little one and if we don't get better she will run us into the ground!,


Man it's a small world. If you guys are ever down and want to grab a drink and dinner hit me up. The wife and I are always up for it


----------



## procuts0103

Well one more blast this weekend???


----------



## Young Pup

Not sure about this weekend. But a couple weeks out. LOL:laughing:


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;2130414 said:


> Not sure about this weekend. But a couple weeks out. LOL:laughing:


Ya I don't know about that either lol


----------



## muffy189

Well I'm calling it over for 2015/2016 winter. On the bright side I did already pick up a nice paying lot for next winter and I'm buying a ventrac I think


----------



## Young Pup

Yep, I am going out today to pick up snow stakes off of lots. Going to start cutting grass tomorrow. It may feel like November, but I will be out there.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Anyone else got mulch down yet? We've spread about 400 yards so far.



MahonLawnCare;2129445 said:


> Text me I lost your number when I gotta new cell. I don't need to sub you I just want to know where you got it and all that I can't find one without busted air locks for less than 20


Incoming...


----------



## ohionobs

John_DeereGreen;2132038 said:


> Anyone else got mulch down yet? We've spread about 400 yards so far.
> 
> Incoming...


Damn you guys are hustling if you got that much mulch down already! You guys mulch for OU or something? Must be a big company!

Any pics of that toolcat yet btw? Thing sounded bad a$$


----------



## John_DeereGreen

ohionobs;2134034 said:


> Damn you guys are hustling if you got that much mulch down already! You guys mulch for OU or something? Must be a big company!
> 
> Any pics of that toolcat yet btw? Thing sounded bad a$$


I'm not in Athens, I'm in Wooster. If you PM me your cell phone number I'll send you all the pics you'd like.


----------



## procuts0103

Are you kidding me... I been waiting for snow all winter and now with everything put away, we are gonna get snow! Wtf


----------



## Casper1

procuts0103;2135348 said:


> Are you kidding me... I been waiting for snow all winter and now with everything put away, we are gonna get snow! Wtf


I wonder if this one will be the one that sneaks in and dumps 2+ feet of lake effect.


----------



## muffy189

Happy birthday JP


----------



## novawagonmaster

Casper1;2135452 said:


> I wonder if this one will be the one that sneaks in and dumps 2+ feet of lake effect.


Bite your tongue, sir!


----------



## Dan R 4000

What a bunch of crap having to pull spreaders out for one trip now have clean them again and respray :realmad::crying::crying:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Well that was entertaining. I just wish it had been someone other than me being entertained. Glad I went with my gut feeling of putting a spreader back in a truck last night and not waiting. Now back to mulching.


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;2135520 said:


> Happy birthday JP


Thank you sir.  have not checked in here for a bit.  Who is getting snow this weekend now?


----------



## rblake

who is putting their spreaders back on ? glad I still have salt


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Still got a spreader in from Saturday night/Sunday morning. Probably throw one more in just in case. 

NWS says in their hazardous weather outlook 1-4 possible Friday night into Saturday. Thinking about throwing a couple machines back out on sites tomorrow also as a just in case.


----------



## procuts0103

8 to 12 south of the lake.... So who knows for us. I wanted this in winter time not in spring when all my plowing stuff is put away!


----------



## Young Pup

This is some f upped weather.


----------



## Casper1

procuts0103;2136828 said:


> 8 to 12 south of the lake.... So who knows for us. I wanted this in winter time not in spring when all my plowing stuff is put away!


Where are you seeing that? I may have to throw my plow back on. I'm Central Ashtabula Co.


----------



## procuts0103

Casper1;2136878 said:


> Where are you seeing that? I may have to throw my plow back on. I'm Central Ashtabula Co.


That goof ball Jeff Tanchek channel 19 news


----------



## novawagonmaster

Most sources are saying 3-5 with the potential for more in higher elevations and/or where lake enhanced snow bands persist. I will be putting the plow back on later today.


----------



## Young Pup

Is this April or November?


----------



## procuts0103

Young Pup;2137029 said:


> Is this April or November?


Sure glad I fixed all our plow damage... Wtf


----------



## Casper1

procuts0103;2137036 said:


> Sure glad I fixed all our plow damage... Wtf


Some of my places are gravel. Two have new #8 limestone in their lots.


----------



## alsam116

Danr do u still have the truck bed? Thanks


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ended up with about 4.5 inches on the north side of town, and about 2.5 downtown. Easy push and two saltings.

Sure could tell those guys that rent machines for the winter and who owns all their stuff. There was more than one large account here that wasn't pushed because the guys that have them rely on rental machines to do the work...just another reason to own anything you need for snow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Who's ready for the heat to be gone and snow on the ground?


----------



## procuts0103

John_DeereGreen said:


> Who's ready for the heat to be gone and snow on the ground?


With salt prices the cheapest I've seen, I'm ready for a brutal winter!


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103 said:


> With salt prices the cheapest I've seen, I'm ready for a brutal winter!


What are you hearing for prices? I heard just a few bucks a ton cheaper than last year


----------



## procuts0103

49 a ton...


----------



## Bossman 92

Any chance you could pm me the info on that? I paid $95 a ton last year and was told it should be a few bucks cheaper this year. Thanks in advance


----------



## procuts0103

Bossman 92 said:


> Any chance you could pm me the info on that? I paid $95 a ton last year and was told it should be a few bucks cheaper this year. Thanks in advance


It's Morton. I been with them for 6 years. 2 years ago it was 137 a ton. This year it's 49 go figure...


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103 said:


> It's Morton. I been with them for 6 years. 2 years ago it was 137 a ton. This year it's 49 go figure...


Now if I just had a place to store bulk lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Fannin76 said:


> Now if I just had a place to store bulk lol


How much salt do you use per event? I would think someone local to you could help you out and sell you bulk. Save having a bin and machine to load it with. That's what's hard for me, leaving a machine sit all winter just to load salt.


----------



## alsam116

Hey guys we just bought a new gmc and want to continue to run the blizzard ph1 series plows. Does anybody have a mount that was custom made for sale or is jerre the guy to call to get one? How are u guys thinking this winter willl be? I am hoping like 2 years ago but its all a guess from me.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

PM Maclawnco. He had a couple GM PH1 mounts for sale that Jerre put together for him. Not sure if they're '14 or '15 body style mounts though.


----------



## Maclawnco

alsam116 said:


> Hey guys we just bought a new gmc and want to continue to run the blizzard ph1 series plows. Does anybody have a mount that was custom made for sale or is jerre the guy to call to get one? How are u guys thinking this winter willl be? I am hoping like 2 years ago but its all a guess from me.


I've got 2 ph1 mounts on my 2013 (I think) trucks. Not sure what year your trucks are or if these will fit. Jerre did make them for me, believe close to $700 each. I'll take one or both off if you'd like to buy them from me.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

New season, new thread time?


----------



## alsam116

Hey mac is there a reason u are wanting to get rid of the mount? Our truck is a diesel and my buddy is starting to make me nervous about putting a wire harness on the truck that doesn't have the isolation system like all the newer westerns, he said if something back feeds it could fry ecm or something else and warranty probably wont cover it. Are your trucks gas and have you had any warranty probs with trucks. I just dont want gm to deny something if i ever have a problem, because i put a used plow on the truck. Also how did you get wiring for the headlights? By the way i would have pm'd u but i cant figure that out with the new site design. Thank you for all the help!


----------



## Maclawnco

alsam116 said:


> Hey mac is there a reason u are wanting to get rid of the mount? Our truck is a diesel and my buddy is starting to make me nervous about putting a wire harness on the truck that doesn't have the isolation system like all the newer westerns, he said if something back feeds it could fry ecm or something else and warranty probably wont cover it. Are your trucks gas and have you had any warranty probs with trucks. I just dont want gm to deny something if i ever have a problem, because i put a used plow on the truck. Also how did you get wiring for the headlights? By the way i would have pm'd u but i cant figure that out with the new site design. Thank you for all the help!


We had two trucks that when brand new we plowed with. But the next summer we actually mounted permanent fiberglass spray and fertilization systems in there. And because of that they just sit all winter inside our heated shop. I'd sell them if you want or I can keep them.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, it is getting close to the white gold season. Hopefully better than last year.


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen said:


> How much salt do you use per event? I would think someone local to you could help you out and sell you bulk. Save having a bin and machine to load it with. That's what's hard for me, leaving a machine sit all winter just to load salt.


I buy it during events 125/ton regular 175/ton treated. If I could find a cheap tractor with loader I could save so much damn money.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

No kidding. We're paying half that for salt. Got a handful of accounts right around our new shop that we can use the salt loading skid to push. Almost like free money, other than the winter rental. 

Does anyone else rent their salt loading skid for the winter? I'm trying it this year. The idea is to keep our own machines out of the salt bin so they last longer.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

You gonna start a new thread JP?


----------



## Young Pup

New thread started.
http://www.plowsite.com/threads/2016-2017-ohio-snow-ice-thread.167885/


----------



## Mike_PS

I see the new 2016-2017 thread was started so we'll close this one out Thumbs Up


----------

